# What's Hittin' the Grill or Smoker?



## USMC615 (Jan 25, 2016)

Alright fellas, let's see what's hittin' the grills or smokers...


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's an after pic of a couple slabs of smoked ribs.
Four hours at 225 degrees. Smoked with Hickory.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 25, 2016)

now we need a smiley with a knife and fork and a wrap around bib for the neck 

Dog gone it dude -- those ribs look GOOD!

Do you share the rub recipe?


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

If you prefer Chicken....
On the Weber, no hardwood smoke. My wife gets tired of smoked meats, so I do these at her request.
I cut out the backbone and flatten them before cooking. Rub is a generic BBQ rub from a local restaurant supply. The best Poultry rub I've ever used.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2016)

Bacon wrapped fattie (filled with seasoned ground pork) on the pellet smoker.






Early Traeger "lil Texas model made in Oregon.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, and candied steelhead salmon... smoked BC style over alder and apple pellets, 50/50 blend






Yes, its very addictive.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

The weather was crappy and my wife wanted ribs, so I did these in the oven.
I didn't like them as well as on the smoker but my wife loved them.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Bacon wrapped fattie (filled with seasoned ground pork) on the pellet smoker.
> 
> View attachment 481262
> 
> ...


My wife thought I was nuts the first time she saw me weaving Bacon into a blanket.
When she tasted the smoked meatloaf inside it, she changed her mind.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

srb08 said:


> The weather was crappy and my wife wanted ribs, so I did these in the oven.
> I didn't like them as well as on the smoker but my wife loved them.
> 
> View attachment 481265


instructions/recipe please....


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Oh, and candied steelhead salmon... smoked BC style over alder and apple pellets, 50/50 blend
> 
> View attachment 481264
> 
> ...


YUMMM


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> instructions/recipe please....


Really not much to share, that was my first attempt.
Remove the inside membrane from a slab of Baby Back ribs.
Rub both sides of slab with your favorite concoction, I need to work on mine to compensate for the lack of natural smoke flavor, although my wife really liked them.
I cooked mine at 250 for three hours then cranked up the oven to 350 to finish and set the crust. I don't remember how long I left them in at the higher temp, I just kept an eye on them till they looked right. It didn't take long.
As I experiment more, I'll post the results.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Really not much to share, that was my first attempt.
> Remove the inside membrane from a slab of Baby Back ribs.
> Rub both sides of slab with your favorite concoction, I need to work on mine to compensate for the lack of natural smoke flavor, although my wife really liked them.
> I cooked mine at 250 for three hours then cranked up the oven to 350 to finish and set the crust. I don't remember how long I left them in at the higher temp, I just kept an eye on them till they looked right. It didn't take long.
> As I experiment more, I'll post the results.


And what ingredients may go into this concoction?

Brown sugar, pepper, salt, garlic,?????


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2016)

For a rub I use an spice blend that my brother gets in Seattle called: Voodoo. We always run out of Voodoo in a hurry though, in which case I revert to rubbing my meat with kosher salt, garlic powder, onion powder, ground ginger, fresh ground pepper (white, black and red blend), a small amount of sugar (unless its candied salmon). I control the heat with the amount of pepper. I like mine more mild. For my ex, I would add minced habanero, which for her was still not hot enough. Of late I have been adding tumeric powder, which is supposed to be good for your health. You can also add cumin if you like more of a curry style flavor, and chili powder for more of a TexMex theme.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 26, 2016)

svk said:


> And what ingredients may go into this concoction?
> 
> Brown sugar, pepper, salt, garlic,?????



This is my rub. I mix as I go, taste and adjust.

Kosher salt
Black pepper
Cayenne pepper
Smoked Paprika, sweet works as well
Chili powder- to taste
Dry Mustard
Seasoned salt-to taste
Granulated Garlic
Onion powder
Ground Ginger
Crushed Instant coffee crystals or espresso powder- to taste. Don't be afraid of this, it really brings things together.

I normally mix up a batch of the above ingredients and keep in the freezer.
I add brown sugar when I'm ready to use and mix with the rub. I don't like a lot of brown sugar in my rub but my wife does. I generally lose.
For ribs in the oven, I added smoked salt. Just didn't use enough the first time. Next time, I might brush with diluted liquid smoke before adding the rub. I'll have to experiment.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Here's an after pic of a couple slabs of smoked ribs.
> Four hours at 225 degrees. Smoked with Hickory.
> View attachment 481230



looks perfect!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Oh, and candied steelhead salmon... smoked BC style over alder and apple pellets, 50/50 blend
> 
> View attachment 481264
> 
> ...



alder! yum  good job!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

windthrown said:


> For a rub I use an spice blend that my brother gets in Seattle called: Voodoo. We always run out of Voodoo in a hurry though, in which case I revert to rubbing my meat with kosher salt, garlic powder, onion powder, ground ginger, fresh ground pepper (white, black and red blend), a small amount of sugar (unless its candied salmon). I control the heat with the amount of pepper. I like mine more mild. For my ex, I would add minced habanero, which for her was still not hot enough. Of late I have been adding tumeric powder, which is supposed to be good for your health. You can also add cumin if you like more of a curry style flavor, and chili powder for more of a TexMex theme.



a TexMex theme: For my ex, I would add *minced habanero,* which for her was still not hot enough.

*omg!* I grew some couple seasons ago... had to try them ! 1/8th x 1/8th... piece, then on tongue, squished tween teeth.... *YEOW!* wished I had not!   omg -

can send you few ghost peppers or maybe some Carolina Reapers if you want to further along her palate...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

srb08 said:


> The weather was crappy and my wife wanted ribs, so I did these in the oven.
> I didn't like them as well as on the smoker but my wife loved them.
> 
> View attachment 481265



look nicely carmelized!!


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 26, 2016)

I often just wing rubs, bbq sauces,brines and marinades. Just start w a typical base, add various seasonings/liquids and taste/add more of this or that till I like it. If it tastes good before the grill/smoker it will be fantastic when it's done.
Also I sometimes use other liquids besides water to soak wood,bark, chips for making the smoke.
Apple or other fruit juices, wines, and vinegar based BBQ sauce can add to the flavor of whatever wood/chips you are using and help give a moist smoke.

If you've never tried it Grape Vine has a wonderful smoke flavor.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 26, 2016)

Beer can Chicken.
lightly oil the bird, season the chicken how ever you want inside and out or use a store bought BCC rub.
drink about half the beer, cut off the top or open more holes w a churchkey and add some rub to the beercan.
I have a cheap can/chicken holder made of chromed steel w a circular base . I put a disposable pie pan on the smoker, add the seasoned chicken/holder and then add beer to the pan, about 1/2", more rub and thin slices of lemon. I like to spin the thing around after about an hour as my heat source is usually on one side of my smokers. Experiment w different beers, I'm fond of Newcastle but any beer w lot's of flavor will impart it's flavor into the chicken.
Apple,Oak or Hickory works well for the smoke.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 27, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> "a TexMex theme: For my ex, I would add *minced habanero,* which for her was still not hot enough."
> 
> *omg!* I grew some couple seasons ago... had to try them ! 1/8th x 1/8th... piece, then on tongue, squished tween teeth.... *YEOW!* wished I had not!   omg -
> 
> ...



I cannot even touch habaneros and not burn something. I have to use gloves. I see the habaneros at the stores open on the shelves here just sitting there, daring someone to touch them. No warning, no gloves. No nothing. Pick them up, and then touch your lips, nose or scratch your eye, and DIE screaming in pain!

More my speed are Ortega or Anaheim chilies. Even with those I scrape out the seeds. I might add a tiny piece of minced Serrano for heat. My ex says I am a wimp when it comes to hot food. I have IBS though, and I cannot tolerate much heat. Never mind the searing painful *SECOND BURN* on the porcelain throne. As for ghost/Naga Jolokia peppers, they are 10 times as hot as habaneros. Maybe my ex would be sated by them? I had a Korean friend in college (in San Diego) that would go with me to Mexico. We would go to a restaurant in Ensenada and order up some tacos. Mine were chicken with guacamole and mild pico de gallo. Very tasty. He would ask me to ask them for some hot sauce, and he wanted it as hot as possible. I would ask for some, and say that he wanted the hottest stuff that they had. Muy picante, por favor! They handed me a tiny dish of green sauce, and he simply dumped the whole thing on one taco and wolfed it down. The owner was looking on and was intrigued, so she brought us a small bowl of some hotter "muy muy picante" red sauce with lots of seeds and orange things floating around in it. She simply said, 'mas picante' and smiled. My friend dumped that on his tacos liberally. Meanwhile the restaurant staff all came out to look at us. He ate them and gave the owner the thumbs up, while he was tearing up. That was what he was looking for! He says that his taste buds are completely burned out from eating hot Korean food all his life. I would be in the hospital if I ate that much of that stuff. I asked the owner what was in the super hot sauce, and she said it was mostly flea peppers (chitlepin) and habaneros, as well as some other regional hot chilis. Way up there on the Scoville scale. A place I dare not venture.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh come on. Its just a hot pepper. Its not like you are eating a meteorite. Right???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k-SBpElcWA


----------



## windthrown (Jan 28, 2016)

That ain't much. Try this one: Chuck from the Bronx tries eating a ghost pepper and it make him its bytch.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 28, 2016)

And... if that is not enough, here is Chuck again with a friend each eating a Carolina Reaper pepper:



Or rather, they try to eat a pepper. One cannot keep it down, and the other cannot finish eating it. Too many scovilles, the pain response is too intense. Twice the heat of a ghost pepper (supposedly). Milk is useless.


----------



## beentown (Jan 28, 2016)

Took a little left over brisket and made an open face out of it...


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 28, 2016)

beentown said:


> Took a little left over brisket and made an open face out of it...
> 
> View attachment 482024


Nice smoke ring...looks good. And the whole plate too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 28, 2016)

beentown said:


> Took a little left over brisket and made an open face out of it...
> 
> View attachment 482024



open face.. with some sides! great picture, however... clearly bigger than my tum! lol


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 30, 2016)

windthrown said:


> That ain't much. Try this one: Chuck from the Bronx tries eating a ghost pepper and it make him its bytch.




That is absolutely KRAZY! I love spicy food, but not to the point its going to make this happen.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 1, 2016)

Slow grilled two racks of baby backs and seven boneless/skinless chicken breasts yesterday using the rotisserie...ribs were fall off the bone and the breasts you could cut with a spoon. The 4 racks and the X braces attach to the rotisserie rod and in ferris wheel/pendulum fashion, rotate, with the coal holders left and right and a water pan sitting in the center. Keep everything pumped down with a spray bottle of water/apple juice/distilled vinegar or apple cider vinegar. Sides were sliced tomatoes, big pot of cut up squash with Vidalia onions, and a rice/mushroom casserole. Makes for some good eats and happening slow grillin'...


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> That is absolutely KRAZY! I love spicy food, but not to the point its going to make this happen.


Hot peppers can be a lot of fun and add a lot of flavor but you need to know your limits and the limits of your guests. Start with mild stuff and work your way up the scoville scale. Great recipe for some easy hots and very easy to make ahead for a football game or something.

Jerk Shrimp with Mango (Taste of home)
2lbs of cooked deveined shrimp
1/3 cup olive oil
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
3 T lime juice
1 jalapeno pepper deveined/seeded/chopped fine
4 t honey
3 t Caribbean jerk seasoning (mccormic or make your own)
1 mango (sliced)
1 small red onion (sliced and diced)
1 lime (sliced into wedges)

Mix oil, vinegar, lime juice, pepper, honey and jerk seasoning. Use about ¾ cup of mix to marinade shrimp (at least 2 hours in a sealed bag) reserving the remainder. Discard marinade used to soak shrimp. Layer shrimp, onion, mango and lime on a serving platter. Pour remaining marinade over the top. Serve.

You can use the above marinade on other meats. You can swap out the pepper with a hotter variety or leave the seeds/membranes in the jalapeno for more heat.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Slow grilled two racks of baby backs and seven boneless/skinless chicken breasts yesterday using the rotisserie...ribs were fall off the bone and the breasts you could cut with a spoon. The 4 racks and the X braces attach to the rotisserie rod and in ferris wheel/pendulum fashion, rotate, with the coal holders left and right and a water pan sitting in the center. Keep everything pumped down with a spray bottle of water/apple juice/distilled vinegar or apple cider vinegar. Sides were sliced tomatoes, big pot of cut up squash with Vidalia onions, and a rice/mushroom casserole. Makes for some good eats and happening slow grillin'...


That looks like a great system!


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 1, 2016)

svk said:


> That looks like a great system!


The four stainless rib trays and the two stainless 'x' members runs about $100. It makes some fine slow grilled eats. One of the best slow grillings is put four long filets of skin on one side Mahi-Mahi in the trays and grill it low and slow, basting it down with a little olive oil, fresh lemon juice, etc. Talk about some fine fish...

Salmon grills up excellent with this setup too.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tonight, bacon-wrapped shrimp and scallops on the grill and about 3 lbs of crawdads with about a pound of large shrimp thrown in the boil mix. Side is simply Bud Light. Good eats...


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 20, 2016)

Got six leg qtrs on the grill just slow grillin'. Gettin' the boat ready, rods ready/changing line on a few...with hal-flies, triple ripples, jigs. We're on the crappie prowl early thirty tomorrow morning. Hit 72 here today, gonna be a little warmer tomorrow, and the moon is saying hit it. See if I can't put up a couple pics of some slab crappie tomorrow. If the crappie don't cooperate, we'll swing thru the Captain D's drive-thru with boat in tow (wouldn't that be a helluva pic at the drive-thru window), buy a 10-piece family meal with slaw, hush puppies, and fries...get it back to the house, snap a pic...and lie like a damn rug. Lol


----------



## srb08 (Feb 20, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Got six leg qtrs on the grill just slow grillin'. Gettin' the boat ready, rods ready/changing line on a few...with hal-flies, triple ripples, jigs. We're on the crappie prowl early thirty tomorrow morning. Hit 72 here today, gonna be a little warmer tomorrow, and the moon is saying hit it. See if I can't put up a couple pics of some slab crappie tomorrow. If the crappie don't cooperate, we'll swing thru the Captain D's drive-thru with boat in tow (wouldn't that be a helluva pic at the drive-thru window), buy a 10-piece family meal with slaw, hush puppies, and fries...get it back to the house, snap a pic...and lie like a damn rug. Lol


Yard bird is lookin good. 
Good luck with the Crappie. Crappie and Walleye are about as good as it gets.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 20, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Yard bird is lookin good.
> Good luck with the Crappie. Crappie and Walleye are about as good as it gets.


I've had walleye a few times over the years...absolute fine fish. Of course white and black crappie are a dime a dozen here. Good eats my man. Luv it.


----------



## Creeker (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the mouth watering pics, here's a small Aus. contribution.

Have excess sheep numbers so grabbed a KRANSKY premix and mixed with one boned out (lean bone out) Dorper ewe, filled 32mm collagen casings
and smoked same over some Euc. saw dust from a local timber mill.........very bloody nice ? 

(Also vacuum pack some and cook them in a pan like a fresh sausage)

At 62C (140F) in the pic and aiming for 75C (165F) internal temp.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 20, 2016)

beentown said:


> Took a little left over brisket and made an open face out of it...
> 
> View attachment 482024


Nice bark on that. Can't wait till I can get some apple smokin


----------



## srb08 (Feb 21, 2016)

Creeker said:


> Thanks for all the mouth watering pics, here's a small Aus. contribution.
> 
> Have excess sheep numbers so grabbed a KRANSKY premix and mixed with one boned out (lean bone out) Dorper ewe, filled 32mm collagen casings
> and smoked same over some Euc. saw dust from a local timber mill.........very bloody nice ?
> ...


Those look tasty!


----------



## srb08 (Feb 21, 2016)

Just pulled these off of the grill.
Getting ready to toss in some wing sauce and attack.
My wife will eat four or five, I'll eat the other two dozen.
We've got a pan of Enchilada's in the oven as well.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 21, 2016)

Rain and freezing rain.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 21, 2016)

Yah, we get that here too. Plus snow. I have a covered porch for that though, and I smoke year round here. Food that is. Weed is also legal here now and in AK... but I am older and that no longer interests me. 

I threw some red alder into my wood stove this afternoon and this place smells like bacon now. So now I am defrosting a pork butt to smoke this evening. Anyone know why a pork shoulder roast is called a butt? I never figured that one out.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 23, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Got six leg qtrs on the grill just slow grillin'. Gettin' the boat ready, rods ready/changing line on a few...with hal-flies, triple ripples, jigs. We're on the crappie prowl early thirty tomorrow morning. Hit 72 here today, gonna be a little warmer tomorrow, and the moon is saying hit it. See if I can't put up a couple pics of some slab crappie tomorrow. If the crappie don't cooperate, we'll swing thru the Captain D's drive-thru with boat in tow (wouldn't that be a helluva pic at the drive-thru window), buy a 10-piece family meal with slaw, hush puppies, and fries...get it back to the house, snap a pic...and lie like a damn rug. Lol





You rock the Weber my friend. Those look excellent. Did a pork roast on mine today. Finished in the oven. It's making everyone in the house crazy. I am picture challenged. Also, send me a pm about the rotisserie set up I saw in one of your post. That thing was very NICE!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 23, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Yah, we get that here too. Plus snow. I have a covered porch for that though, and I smoke year round here. Food that is. Weed is also legal here now and in AK... but I am older and that no longer interests me.
> 
> I threw some red alder into my wood stove this afternoon and this place smells like bacon now. So now I am defrosting a pork butt to smoke this evening. Anyone know why a pork shoulder roast is called a butt? I never figured that one out.



Yes the naming of that piece of meat is puzzling. There is a bit of a debate in this area with some of the guys as to whether the actual "shoulder" or the "butt" makes the best pulled pork BBQ. Honestly either piece of meat is very good if prepped and cooked right. If I'm making pulled pork though I use the butt. Seems to me the shoulder has too much bone for the dollar. Since I don't eat bones, I don't really want to pay for them either. Gonna check the roast I smoked in a bit to see how tender it is. Yeeehaww!


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 23, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> You rock the Weber my friend. Those look excellent. Did a pork roast on mine today. Finished in the oven. It's making everyone in the house crazy. I am picture challenged. Also, send me a pm about the rotisserie set up I saw in one of your post. That thing was very NICE!


I'll send you the rotisserie setup here a little later.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 28, 2016)

Three slabs fresh off of the smoker. Slab in the center is heavy on the Brown Sugar, at my wife's request. 
3 3/4hrs at 225 degrees, smoked over Hickory.





Interior view


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 28, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Yah, we get that here too. Plus snow. I have a covered porch for that though, and I smoke year round here. Food that is. Weed is also legal here now and in AK... but I am older and that no longer interests me.
> 
> I threw some red alder into my wood stove this afternoon and this place smells like bacon now. So now I am defrosting a pork butt to smoke this evening. Anyone know why a pork shoulder roast is called a butt? I never figured that one out.



Is there a such thing as an uncovered porch?  

My front porch isn't big enough for a grill and the back is a patio. Was thinking of turning it into a porch this summer though.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 28, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Is there a such thing as an uncovered porch?
> 
> My front porch isn't big enough for a grill and the back is a patio. Was thinking of turning it into a porch this summer though.


Put a shed roof over it, be done with it. Pretty simple to do. I say simple, I come from a long line of developers/builders/framers...it's like riding a bike to me.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah that was the thought. Just it got added to "the list" which is about 8 pages long and includes finishing projects I started years ago too. I'm pretty well a jack of all trades, my Dad taught ne well.. Doing some plumbing and wiring right now (water booster pump at home) and need to go finish putting a floor in a bathroom on the rental house later tonight.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 28, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yeah that was the thought. Just it got added to "the list" which is about 8 pages long and includes finishing projects I started years ago too. I'm pretty well a jack of all trades. Doing some plumbing and wiring right now (water booster pump at home) and need to go finish putting a floor in a bathroom on the rental house later tonight.


Sounds like ya oughta be able to handle it.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 28, 2016)

30 plus mph wind.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 5, 2016)

Couple of pics of the Boston butt from a couple of days ago...that Carolina seasoning I found at Bass Pro turned out pretty good.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Couple of pics of the Boston butt from a couple of days ago...that Carolina seasoning I found at Bass Pro turned out pretty good.
> View attachment 496538
> 
> View attachment 496539


That's a nice knife. You stone sharpen it?


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 5, 2016)

bikemike said:


> That's a nice knife. You stone sharpen it?


Haven't put it or any in that particular set of knives on any stones yet. Usually just sharpen them real quick with a sharpening steel, then touch them up with a Henckels two-stage semi-course and fine, pull through, with steel and ceramic wheels. That knife is from a Chicago Cutlery set. I use my Zwilling/Henckels set much more than the Chicago Cutlery. The 18-pc set of Zwilling/Henckels stay razor sharp.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Haven't put it or any in that particular set of knives on any stones yet. Usually just sharpen them real quick with a sharpening steel, then touch them up with a Henckels two-stage semi-course and fine, pull through, steel and ceramic wheels. That knife is from a Chicago Cutlery set. I use my Zwilling/Henckels set much more than the Chicago Cutlery. The 18-pc set of Zwilling/Henckels stay razor sharp.


I have 2 sharp knives for carving they ain't nothing special but I keep em razor sharp the way I like em


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Opening Day Doggs

Kayem Old Tyme Red Hots
Rays Down East Schooner mustard
Sauerkraut
Buttered and toasted hot dog rolls
Good old domestic pilsner

Put a small slice in each end of hotdog. Put dogs into pan with a beer and bring to a low simmer. Simmer 8 or 10 min, remove from beer and place on a medium hot grill. Grill till casing just about ready to split. Brush rolls with melted butter and toast rolls on both sides. A cast iron pan works great for this. Add dog to roll and top with mustard and sauerkraut. Eat and repeat with an ice cold pilsner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c10REBi26hU


----------



## srb08 (Apr 5, 2016)

CentaurG2 said:


> Opening Day Doggs
> 
> Kayem Old Tyme Red Hots
> Rays Down East Schooner mustard
> ...


Good plan you got there.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fellas...looking at the local Home Depot sales circular online that ends this Sun...get it while the gettin's good if offered in your area...Kingsford twin 18.6lb bags of charcoal for $9.88 (used to be twin 20lb bags). I'm hitting the HD that's about a mile from my house immediately after work. Gonna get 10 twin bags, that'll get me through the year and then some since I have 3 twin 20lb bags in the shop now from my last mass purchase of Kingsford at HD.


----------



## srb08 (Apr 10, 2016)

I posted these in the what's for dinner forum but they actually belong here.
Two hunks of Corned beef from the close out bin at Kroger, coated in Black Pepper and smoked over Hickory.
At $2.99 a pound, it makes for some pretty awesome Pastrami.

Before





After


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 10, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I posted these in the what's for dinner forum but they actually belong here.
> Two hunks of Corned beef from the close out bin at Kroger, coated in Black Pepper and smoked over Hickory.
> At $2.99 a pound, it makes for some pretty awesome Pastrami.
> 
> ...


Man that looks fine!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 13, 2016)

*this is a swell thread!* I would welcome a dinner invite at anyone's place posting these awesome pix... haven't seen a pix here yet that don't make me salivate!!  [note: that is not a bouncing goof, just me indicating yes, 2nds please!] lol... and of course..., too! the volume out of some of your _kitchens_ is simply awesome... I do like smoking and grilling. gas is fine. I also use several types of charcoal... kingsford type, I like the mix with mesquite in it best... and the dry wood type charcoals, as well. however... my fav is to cook over hot oak coals... or mesquite. I have a mesquite wood lot up at my place over in the far corner... I don't cut if down or clear it... just for the wood. always dropping a limb here n there... so nicely seasoned.  not sure just what I really was in my prior lives, but if I wasn't a 1800's lumberjack camp cook... then I must have been a 'trail ride_ cookie' _... like those ol chuck wagons!! i have a comprehensive cast iron cookware collection... that I didn't fine, it found me... lol here is the last of my last couple of rib slabs smoked. got couple put up in freezer from sales day... so guess with warmer weather on horizon... time to think about smoking them... and some chicken... and maybe a brisket, too.  I make my own almost ' world famous' BBQ sauce... brown sugar based.

last two poik ribs off Backyard Lumberjack's killa' offset smoker... 













dinner side last nite was my handcut almost 'world famous' tabletop homemade French fries... tasty delights... all!  ketchup to the L, my BBQ sauce on R.







great thread here, boys!!!  100 likes to each...


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 20, 2016)

Four big ol' chicken breasts marinated in Italian dressing all day and basted down four/five times during the grillin'. Haven't a clue as to sides...got a few big tomatoes, I think a couple will get sliced, and maybe a pot of whole kernel and creme style corn mixed together. Add a few slices of bread, couple of tall glasses of milk, and I think I got it licked.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Lets do some chicken wings

Chicken wings
½ t Salt
1t Pepper
1t Cornstarch
1 garlic clove crushed
3 T butter
¼ cup Franks red hot

Locate some chicken wings. My local Sams club usually has a good deal on Perdue wings. You will need to separate the drumette from the wingette from the tip using a sharp knife and some caution. Carefully cut in the joints and it goes pretty quick. Save the tips for stock. You can sometimes find the wings already cut but they are more expensive. Rinse the parts well and place into a steamer basket. Steam the wings for 10 min and place on a rack to dry and cool for about an hour uncovered in the refrigerator. The steam removes some of the fat, helps to crisp up the wing and keeps splattering down to a minimum. Once cool you can cook them or freeze them. To cook, take the wings and place them in a clean paper bag with the salt, pepper and cornstarch. Give them a quick shake and place on a medium hot grill. Cook for about 15- 20 min per side till done. Keep and eye on them as the wingette will often cook faster than the drummets. Melt 3 T butter in microwave and add crushed garlic clove and franks red hot. Toss wings with sauce and serve with Woodchuck granny smith hard cider.

Notes: you can also cook these wings in an oven. 425F for 20 min, flip and 20min more. They come out great. You can add any sort of spice you like with the cornstarch. The starch just help the spices stick better. Sauce is always optional.


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

Got an 8lb Boston butt lathered down with yellow mustard and seasonings. Hittin' the Weber in about 30-45 mins. Give it a good smoke ring for an hour/hour and a half with a mix of wet hickory chips and Kingsford, then low and slow for about 8 hours. Pics later...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Got an 8lb Boston butt lathered down with yellow mustard and seasonings. Hittin' the Weber in about 30-45 mins. Give it a good smoke ring for an hour/hour and a half with a mix of wet hickory chips and Kingsford, then low and slow for about 8 hours. Pics later...



I been keeping my eye on butts for sale...  this town has plenty of... 'sidewalk vendors'.... 

 

[ lol ]... and should have got one last week. 97-cents/#... oh well, u snooze u looze... but, won't miss this deal: *large shrimps,* count is 13-15 per pound... $4.99/#... heads on. this is the deal I wait for. great tasting seafood. usually just drop into boil mix... and into ice water bath once done, chill... eat... eat. enjoy... eat... and put rest in refer. they never go bad!! lol... thinking of 5 lbs. 5 1-lb packages... they will wrap them that way...

and sometimes onto the grill, too! 

stand by... pix at 11!


----------



## srb08 (May 1, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I been keeping my eye on butts for sale...  this town has plenty of... 'sidewalk vendors'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I lived in Houston, we used to buy them straight off of the Shrimp boats in Galveston. 
Later on, the wholesalers cornered the market and we were forced to buy from them. It cost a little more but being able to back up to a loading dock was nice. 
I remember, not so fondly, spending the better part of a day shelling, cleaning and butterflying Shrimp, for a big fry.
Although the prep work sucked, the end result always made it worthwhile.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

srb08 said:


> When I lived in Houston, we used to buy them straight off of the Shrimp boats in Galveston.
> Later on, the wholesalers cornered the market and we were forced to buy from them. It cost a little more but being able to back up to a loading dock was nice.
> I remember, not so fondly, spending the better part of a day shelling, cleaning and butterflying Shrimp, for a big fry.
> Although the prep work sucked, the end result always made it worthwhile.



I havn't been down to buy off the boat in years. some used to do that, drive N and sell along the roadways. I always steered clear of them, pun intended... I mostly reply here to comment... the amzing thing about fresh shrimp is the taste. it is very dif than what u buy in the store, as preservatives have been added. even if fresh frozen... I am ok with the store bought... my homemade c-ocktail sauce is killer enough... and begs for some, any shrimp to take a dive into it...

I do like shrimp. any way anybody wants to cook it. I rarely eat it breaded however... but, very hungry, and the Daily Special down at Joe's Truck Stop and Diner... out there along the I-63... i'd order it... and take a chance... lol, usually comes with enuff lemons... to fix about anything... lol

_'with fries, sir?'_

yes please!

_'bon appetite!'_


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

srb08 said:


> When I lived in Houston, we used to buy them straight off of the Shrimp boats in Galveston.
> Later on, the wholesalers cornered the market and we were forced to buy from them. It cost a little more but being able to back up to a loading dock was nice.
> I remember, not so fondly, spending the better part of a day shelling, cleaning and butterflying Shrimp, for a big fry.
> Although the prep work sucked, the end result always made it worthwhile.


Same deal on the shrimp and fresh seafood when I was stationed at MCAS Cherry Point on the NC coast. Would drive a little handful of miles south to Morehead City, Atlantic Beach, Swansboro area and fresh shrimp and fresh seafood galore...buy straight off the boats and piers. Another thing we were big on was setting crab pots in and around the Neuse and Trent Rivers' inlets and tributaries...could catch more blue crabs than you could fill a battleship with. Talk about some fine crab and seafood throwdowns.


----------



## srb08 (May 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Got an 8lb Boston butt lathered down with yellow mustard and seasonings. Hittin' the Weber in about 30-45 mins. Give it a good smoke ring for an hour/hour and a half with a mix of wet hickory chips and Kingsford, then low and slow for about 8 hours. Pics later...



Are you using bone in or boneless?
I've taken boned butts, seasoned inside and out, tied into roasts and smoked. I put them on the slicer and cut thin slices for sandwiches, or roll up with Cheese, for appetizers.
It's not necessarily better than pulled, just different.


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Are you using bone in or boneless?
> I've taken boned butts, seasoned inside and out, tied into roasts and smoked. I put them on the slicer and cut thin slices for sandwiches, or roll up with Cheese, for appetizers.
> It's not necessarily better than pulled, just different.


These last six Boston butts I bought are all bone-in. I've got one 10lb'er left and it'll be butt hunting time again at the grocery stores.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Are you using bone in or boneless?
> I've taken boned butts, seasoned inside and out, tied into roasts and smoked. I put them on the slicer and cut thin slices for sandwiches, or roll up with Cheese, for appetizers.
> It's not necessarily better than pulled, just different.



_>I've taken boned butts, 

>seasoned inside and out,

>tied into 

>roasted and smoked.
_
lol; one-liner purposely omitted as a courtesy to General Audiences. !


----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

Going to be doing a bunch of steak and veggies on the grill this afternoon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Going to be doing a bunch of steak and veggies on the grill this afternoon.



if you get a chance, svk, ck out my steak post in whatz for dinner... good grits!!!


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Going to be doing a bunch of steak and veggies on the grill this afternoon.


How come you decide to do the steak/veggie thing now...knowing damn good and well we all don't have time to book flights and get there in time?...huh??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> How come you decide to do the steak/veggie thing now...knowing damn good and well we all don't have time to book flights and get there in time?...huh??



you echo my thots eggactly! ~  lol

but u got a grill full cooking of poik butt... me? I am starving already...


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you echo my thots eggactly! ~  lol
> 
> but u got a grill full cooking of poik butt... me? I am starving already...


You can dress ol' Steve up Lumberjack, you just can't take him nowhere...lol.


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

I'm gonna give the butt another two hours of low and slow. Changed up seasonings on this one. Just added a handful of coals, pumped it down with a mix of apple juice/white vinegar/water....here's a pic...


----------



## srb08 (May 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'm gonna give the butt another two hours of low and slow. Changed up seasonings on this one. Just added a handful of coals, pumped it down with a mix of apple juice/white vinegar/water....here's a pic...
> View attachment 501164


Looking pretty damn good there. The Mustard sure makes a pretty crust.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 1, 2016)

Shake and bake chicken breats (hehehehehehehe) and some taters for supper in about 5 hrs. Just having diner right now (TV diners)


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Shake and bake chicken breats (hehehehehehehe) and some taters for supper in about 5 hrs. Just having diner right now (TV diners)


VF, you really need an adjustment to your menu and grocery selection. Really. Whatever floats your boat I guess. If I were resident in Alaska, I'd be having the finest fresh fish, crab legs, moose/caribou steaks and burgers...bear eats damn good as well. I've killed a few black bears in my time, they eat damn good. You gotta get off that TV dinner crap, my man...get you some real groceries.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'm gonna give the butt another two hours of low and slow. Changed up seasonings on this one. Just added a handful of coals, pumped it down with a mix of apple juice/white vinegar/water....here's a pic...
> View attachment 501164



do you cover it while adding charcoal? I assume unlit charcoal... or prelit and hot when added?


----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

Spent about 5 hours cooking. We had a feast plus enough food for dinner all week. 

Brats, pork chops, steaks, shrimp, and ribs on the protein side. Then grilled squash, mushrooms, and broccoli. As an appetizer I did poblano peppers with cheese. 

I tried to Dutch oven some acorn squash as well but didn't add enough water and burned the heck out of them. Oh well, the rest was good. 











The ill fated squash. 

















Finally a fire to finish the night.


----------



## USMC615 (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Spent about 5 hours cooking. We had a feast plus enough food for dinner all week.
> 
> Brats, pork chops, steaks, shrimp, and ribs on the protein side. Then grilled squash, mushrooms, and broccoli. As an appetizer I did poblano peppers with cheese.
> 
> ...


You damn dog...looks fine. Enjoy the groceries.


----------



## srb08 (May 2, 2016)

svk said:


> Spent about 5 hours cooking. We had a feast plus enough food for dinner all week.
> 
> Brats, pork chops, steaks, shrimp, and ribs on the protein side. Then grilled squash, mushrooms, and broccoli. As an appetizer I did poblano peppers with cheese.
> 
> ...


Those Peppers look outstanding, I could make a meal of those.


----------



## svk (May 2, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Those Peppers look outstanding, I could make a meal of those.


We cooked one and I went back to the store for 4 more!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 2, 2016)

svk said:


> Spent about 5 hours cooking. We had a feast plus enough food for dinner all week.
> 
> Brats, pork chops, steaks, shrimp, and ribs on the protein side. Then grilled squash, mushrooms, and broccoli. As an appetizer I did poblano peppers with cheese.
> 
> ...



i'll take the T-bone and peppers with cheese!... what kinds of cheese in there? good foto essay...


----------



## svk (May 2, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i'll take the T-bone and peppers with cheese!... what kinds of cheese in there? good foto essay...


The white ones are white cheddar and mozzarella. The orange ones have sharp cheddar too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 2, 2016)

svk said:


> The white ones are white cheddar and mozzarella. The orange ones have sharp cheddar too.



how hot are those peppers?... I mean spicy...


----------



## svk (May 2, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how hot are those peppers?... I mean spicy...


No heat at all, I was surprised.


----------



## stillhunter (May 11, 2016)

svk said:


> No heat at all, I was surprised.



Getting the pith and seeds out, and roasting peppers seems to take a lot of the heat out them.


----------



## stillhunter (May 11, 2016)

Ya'll got to try this if you like burgers and onions, my simple grilled onion burger recipe..............................

I cut slices of Vidalia onions, about 3/4 to an inch thick. If you carefully slice out the center of them the outside ring is curved in on top/bottom and holds the whole slice together when you turn them over. I'll also grill the top/bottom slices but they will often fall apart when turning, still good but a solid, center coin of thick onion is better on the finished burger.
I pour EVOO on a plate and flip the onion slices in the oil coating them w the oil while also seasoning them w Janes Crazy Mixed Up Salt.
I add or pour some more oil on the plate/onion if the onions soak it up off the plate.
let them marinate a while in the oil/spices (or while I get the grill and hamburger/deerburgers ready)
Grill the fat slices of onion w the burgers about 10 mins. a side, turning the onions once carefully to keep them intact , sometimes I put the onions on first for 5 mins. or so , then move them to the edges of the grill to make room for the burgers.
When they're soft and slightly charred I take the onions off the grill.
When the burgers are done (M rare for me) I put the burger ( or cheeseburger, Provolone works well for this ) on a bun, add a fat slice of grilled onion, mayonnaise and black pepper, that's it.
It makes a sloppy, hard to hold/eat burger but they are different from the typical burger and very tasty. Kinda like a grilled Philly cheese steak on a hamburger bun.


EDIT. These onion burgers are also very good a bit of thick BBQ sauce brushed on the burgers right after flipping them, then melting pepperjack cheese on them and hold the mayo.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 12, 2016)

I just took my butt (pork butt) out of the smoker. Took about 6 hours to reach 165, then wrapped and put back in at about 225 for three more hours. I used a mix of Heinz 57, Jack Daniels yellow mustard, apple sauce to coat it, then covered with Old Bay, rosemary and garlic. Used applewood for smoke. It's fall apart tender and tastes heavenly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 12, 2016)

buzz sawyer said:


> I just took my butt (pork butt) out of the smoker. Took about 6 hours to reach 165, then wrapped and put back in at about 225 for three more hours. I used a mix of Heinz 57, Jack Daniels yellow mustard, apple sauce to coat it, then covered with Old Bay, rosemary and garlic. Used applewood for smoke. It's fall apart tender and tastes heavenly.
> 
> View attachment 502876
> View attachment 502877



_>and tastes heavenly._

bzyr - dude u nailed it! awesome!! can smell it over here... and looks heavenly, too. how many #'s....


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 12, 2016)

I'm guessing about 4 lbs. It was half of one I found on sale - last day of the "sell by" date. Looked fine to me. Gonna make some pulled pork soup if there is any left. What's really cool is almost all the fat rendered out of it - so it's all meat.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 12, 2016)

buzz sawyer said:


> I'm guessing about 4 lbs. It was half of one I found on sale - last day of the "sell by" date. Looked fine to me. Gonna make some pulled pork soup if there is any left. What's really cool is almost all the fat rendered out of it - so it's all meat.



all meat... and delicious juicy flavor... looks great!


----------



## USMC615 (May 18, 2016)

buzz sawyer said:


> I just took my butt (pork butt) out of the smoker. Took about 6 hours to reach 165, then wrapped and put back in at about 225 for three more hours. I used a mix of Heinz 57, Jack Daniels yellow mustard, apple sauce to coat it, then covered with Old Bay, rosemary and garlic. Used applewood for smoke. It's fall apart tender and tastes heavenly.
> 
> View attachment 502876
> View attachment 502877


Looks fine!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2016)

svk - thot about u yesterday, shopping at my fav Mexican grocery... big shrimps on sale... 13-15 count/# 4.99 and passed a huge bin of poblanos... almost bot a couple... my poblano pepper in garden is about now 1/2 egg sized... coming along... 'the day'  will soon be here...


----------



## svk (May 19, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk - thot about u yesterday, shopping at my fav Mexican grocery... big shrimps on sale... 13-15 count/# 4.99 and passed a huge bin of poblanos... almost bot a couple... my poblano pepper in garden is about now 1/2 egg sized... coming along... 'the day'  will soon be here...


Shrimp stuffed poblanos...new idea!

Hanging out around the house this weekend so I will be getting some cooking done. We will be cleaning our pig sty of a garage with all hands on deck. It is not like we have that much stuff in there it is just strewn everywhere. I threw out a whole bunch of empty boxes earlier this week and filled them with anything not necessary that I could find.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2016)

svk said:


> Shrimp stuffed poblanos...new idea!
> 
> Hanging out around the house this weekend so I will be getting some cooking done. We will be cleaning our pig sty of a garage with all hands on deck. It is not like we have that much stuff in there it is just strewn everywhere. I threw out a whole bunch of empty boxes earlier this week and filled them with anything not necessary that I could find.



I do admire you, there... svk! if I had to do that... and I should... I would bleed a thousand deaths!!! lol

shrimp in poblanos... will be look'g fwd to pix...


----------



## USMC615 (May 19, 2016)

svk said:


> Shrimp stuffed poblanos...new idea!
> 
> Hanging out around the house this weekend so I will be getting some cooking done. We will be cleaning our pig sty of a garage with all hands on deck. It is not like we have that much stuff in there it is just strewn everywhere. I threw out a whole bunch of empty boxes earlier this week and filled them with anything not necessary that I could find.


Several Mexican restaurants here have shrimp-stuffed poblanos as appetizers...good eats with the cheese sauce and seasonings they add!! Peppers are usually big enough to cram 10-15 medium shrimp in. About three or four of'em and you're hunting a gallon of Tums to eat.


----------



## svk (May 19, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do admite you, there... svk! if I had to do that... and I should... I would bleed a thousand deaths!!! lol
> 
> shrimp in poblanos... will be look'g fwd to pix...


Every garage and shed i own is piled with stuff. Mostly good stuff too but I just can't find it when I need it. This summer I will be getting through a bunch of it come heck or high water.


----------



## svk (May 19, 2016)

You guys ever try Italian longhots? They are a yellow pepper with decent heat. Usually sauteed in oil and served with toast.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Several Mexican restaurants here have shrimp-stuffed poblanos as appetizers...good eats with the cheese sauce and seasonings they add!! Peppers are usually big enough to cram 10-15 medium shrimp in. About three or four of'em and you're hunting a gallon of Tums to eat.



_>About three or four of'em and you're hunting *a gallon* of Tums to eat._

won't ask you how u know that!!! 

but if they r great menu items up there... we got one better down here...

we got a Mexican restaurant called: *Poblano's...*

how hot (spicy) are they? *not,* *mild,* *hot?* should I add jalepeno's to my Poblanos with cheese and shrimp?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2016)

svk said:


> You guys ever try Italian longhots? They are a yellow pepper with decent heat. Usually sauteed in oil and served with toast.



no, not me... I am kinda timid around pepper heat...


----------



## USMC615 (May 19, 2016)

svk said:


> You guys ever try Italian longhots? They are a yellow pepper with decent heat. Usually sauteed in oil and served with toast.


Have to give those a try. Don't believe I've heard of them either.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Have to give those a try. Don't believe I've heard of them either.



hot and in oil? omg... sounds like a mouthful akin to can't recover too easily from that... don't cut jalapenos and touch with hands... and wipe eye or worse...

well, u know... OH YOU SEE EHH! 

besides, says so rite here in this book


----------



## USMC615 (May 19, 2016)

Now that I see the Italian long hot in pics, I've had them many times...just didn't know to associate that name with'em. They're a good, mild to less hot pepper...and roasted on the grill, or in a skillet with a little olive oil is the way to go.


----------



## srb08 (May 19, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Now that I see the Italian long hot in pics, I've had them many times...just didn't know to associate that name with'em. They're a good, mild to less hot pepper...and roasted on the grill, or in a skillet with a little olive oil is the way to go.


I wonder how those would be, partially filled with sharp Cheddar or Monterey Jack, brushed with oil and cooked on a hot grill for a couple of minutes.


----------



## svk (May 19, 2016)

Some of them are darn hot, hotter than most Jalapenos I have had. They are good though.


----------



## svk (May 19, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> but u r in N MI... and u haven't been to some of the Mexican grocery stores like we got down here.... ooooh -boy! they got some in at Fiesta rite now... in a big bin... and u can smell hot just walking by! ooooh - boy!!
> 
> and how!


that would be m*N*....

The longhots I had were in upstate NY which is chock full of Italians.

Ironically the Italians in MN cook totally different than out east, due to different areas in Italy from where the came from.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 21, 2016)

Pork and beans Weber style. Nothing fancy, just pork & beans with brown sugar, spot of mustard, and some tobasco with a splash of beer. Couple Jalapeño brats and some pork. Pork, beans and beer. How far wrong can you go?


----------



## USMC615 (May 21, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> View attachment 504281
> Pork and beans Weber style. Nothing fancy, just pork & beans with brown sugar, spot of mustard, and some tobasco with a splash of beer. Couple Jalapeño brats and some pork. Pork, beans and beer. How far wrong can you go?


Looking good...can't go wrong with those selections.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 21, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Looking good...can't go wrong with those selections.


----------



## USMC615 (May 21, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


>


Yessir...


----------



## srb08 (May 22, 2016)

Fresh off of the smoker.
Two slabs of baby back ribs went for 3hrs at 225 degrees. The chickens went 4 1/2 hrs.


----------



## svk (May 22, 2016)

No pics but did roasted poblanos with shrimp, red pepper, and cheddar and feta cheese. Then grilled Hawaiian marinated chicken, marinated steak, pineapple rings, and mushrooms. It was all good but the grilled pineapple was awsome.


----------



## USMC615 (May 22, 2016)

Not quite sure what's up with the site. Tried to post up my two beer can chickens...got nothing. Last thing I wanna do is hafta bother brother Todo...no sense in waking him up... Seems like the sites been a little tits up lately. It wouldn't get me nothing more than a screen shot, asking what's the problem. Lol. I'd just rather wait the week storm out while they figure out their reoccurring, constant, problematic BS. 

I guess too damn busy spending all them dimes and nickels to pay attention to the site...go figure. Hell, I guess I'd be the same when it's all said and done...all the somebody else's making my mortgage, car payments, putting my kids through school...and ain't gotta break a damn bead of sweat...hell, I'd luv it too!!! Juss sayin' fellas.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 22, 2016)

svk said:


> No pics but did roasted poblanos with shrimp, red pepper, and cheddar and feta cheese. Then grilled Hawaiian marinated chicken, marinated steak, pineapple rings, and mushrooms. It was all good but the grilled pineapple was awsome.


Sounds great, not that it needs it really but try coating the pineapple in brown sugar before grilling it, then serve it with a scoop of home made vanilla ice cream (any ice cream will do in a pinch but French vanilla is a favorite around here).


----------



## svk (May 22, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## USMC615 (May 22, 2016)

svk said:


> Great idea!


Brown sugar makes'em cook quick...but it's a fine glazing on'em.


----------



## lone wolf (May 22, 2016)

svk said:


> that would be m*N*....
> 
> The longhots I had were in upstate NY which is chock full of Italians.
> 
> Ironically the Italians in MN cook totally different than out east, due to different areas in Italy from where the came from.


What region are yours from?


----------



## svk (May 22, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> What region are yours from?


Northern. Definitely some from Tyrolean region.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 26, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> View attachment 504281
> Pork and beans Weber style. Nothing fancy, just pork & beans with brown sugar, spot of mustard, and some tobasco with a splash of beer. Couple Jalapeño brats and some pork. Pork, beans and beer. How far wrong can you go?



one would really have to go far.... to be wrong! cause that seems right on! nice BBQ scene... makes me hungry!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 26, 2016)

.


----------



## srb08 (May 26, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> http://preventcancer.aicr.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=8484&news_iv_ctrl=0&abbr=pr_hf_



I'm in continual amazement, that we as a Species, aren't extinct.


----------



## moondoggie (May 26, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> http://preventcancer.aicr.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=8484&news_iv_ctrl=0&abbr=pr_hf_


Got to be better for you than eating raw meat


----------



## srb08 (May 26, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> Got to be better for you than eating raw meat


Nope. This can make you dead, eating raw meat only gives you worms.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 26, 2016)

.


----------



## srb08 (May 26, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I always thought there was something in the charcoal briquettes that was harmful; apparently not.
> http://old.cbbqa.org/wood/Kingsford.html


I think that's only if you eat them.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 27, 2016)

.


----------



## svk (May 27, 2016)

Other than an infrequent smoked brisket, I do not eat anything that has any type of char on it. 

I do not understand how a sane person can eat well done beef......


----------



## amberg (May 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Other than an infrequent smoked brisket, I do not eat anything that has any type of char on it.
> 
> I do not understand how a sane person can eat well done beef......



The only thing I want well done is chicken. Burgers and steaks just touched on each side.


----------



## svk (May 27, 2016)

amberg said:


> The only thing I want well done is chicken. Burgers and steaks just touched on each side.


Yep chicken and pork needs to be cooked!

I like my steak like a chunk of ahi tuna. Just the outside 1/8" cooked.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> Got to be better for you than eating raw meat



tastier, at least!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Nope. This can make you dead, eating raw meat only gives you worms.



special hamburger, please... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I think that's only if you eat them.




not me, too well done! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Other than an infrequent smoked brisket, I do not eat anything that has any type of char on it.
> 
> I do not understand how a sane person can eat well done beef......




me, neither!... shoe leather~ imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> The only thing I want well done is chicken. Burgers and steaks just touched on each side.



I do like this thread... numerous different styles of cooking. I may not cook as per se some, but still I do find the various styles and preferences to be of interest...

I don't have to worry, for example... about my burgers getting 'touched' both sides... I do my nearly world-famous 'no flip' burgers... 

in fact, going to have some over the weekend... with hand cut fries... got a super weekend deal at fav grocery... 80% ground chuck burger - $1.97/#  and some big buns, too.


----------



## amberg (May 28, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do like this thread... numerous different styles of cooking. I may not cook as per se some, but still I do find the various styles and preferences to be of interest...
> 
> I don't have to worry, for example... about my burgers getting 'touched' both sides... I do my nearly world-famous 'no flip' burgers...
> 
> in fact, going to have some over the weekend... with hand cut fries... got a super weekend deal at fav grocery... 80% ground chuck burger - $1.97/#  and some big buns, too.



Sounds good, maybe we can get to see the results!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> Sounds good, maybe we can get to see the results!



see what I can do! its going to be smoked ribs and beans for the Indy, though...


----------



## USMC615 (May 28, 2016)

Later this afternoon/early evening, son and one of his buddies will be here to eat. Big rack of ribs low and slow on the grill, skillet of McKenzies' frozen roll, golden creamed corn, pot of purple hull peas, both previous seasoned with country cured side meat, and a big ol' pot of rice. Plenty of sweet tea.

Edit--- in lieu of the pot of rice, doing a casserole dish of quartered up, baked red potatoes drizzled with olive oil, and shaken in a bag of Lipton Savory Herb and Garlic mix.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> Sounds good, maybe we can get to see the results!



stand by there, mates!! ... the so Texas BBQ arrived, was sampled, tasted tested and photographed for future reference... remainder inventory... inventoried! film after the race on race day! vroom! vroom!... 14,000!! rpm engines anyone?? 

wow!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

[COLOR=#ff00ff]USMC615[/COLOR] said:


> Later this afternoon/early evening, son and one of his buddies will be here to eat. Big rack of ribs low and slow on the grill, skillet of McKenzies' frozen roll, golden creamed corn, pot of purple hull peas, both previous seasoned with country cured side meat, and a big ol' pot of rice. Plenty of sweet tea.



well, we couldn't wait... and dint want to smoke them til middle of race day... lol... so paid our respects at local hole in the wall BBQ diner. awesome cookings there. they do their meats with hickory. I know. met owner one day and he gave me the proverbial _cook's tour_ in person... sharing and telling me all kinds of 'been at it for over 50 years!' methods, techniques and secrets... 

got lean and moist brisket, pound an a half of omg, soo good smoked poik ribs  and all the trimmings... (yes, had some for lunch, today!) pretty sure our *Indy 500 Race Day Dinner* will be:

*...**... *

smoked brisket
smoked poik ribs
my homemade BBQ sauce
cowboy ranch beans
baked potato (russets)
homemade potato salad (hellman's recipe, with lite mods)
caramel ice cream...

vroom, vroom!!!! 

can u say 14, 500 rpm dinner! first place winner all the way 

and:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

srb - took pix of custom pot rack. will post over in what's on tonite's chow call... later. _stand-by ~

'good views ahead' ~ _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Yep chicken and pork needs to be cooked!
> 
> *I like my steak like a chunk of ahi tuna. Just the outside 1/8" cooked*.



omg! 

grill one for you there, svk?? "_no, thanks"_... just let it sit out in the sun 10 mins...  could u flip mine at 5 mins...? kinda like both sides _caramelized_.... iukwim but rare to raw in middle... oh yeah, please.... 

.................................................
_so sorry!_ - couldn't resist!!


----------



## USMC615 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day to all. Gonna grill up burgers and dogs a little later...with lettuce, sliced tomatoes, sliced Vidalia onion, cheese, and pickles. Chips on the side.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Happy Memorial Day to all. Gonna grill up burgers *and dogs* a little later...with lettuce, _*sliced tomatoes*_, sliced Vidalia onion, cheese, and pickles. Chips on the side.



now there is a 'hoot' of a MDW menu... 

I like 'dawgs'... in fact I am a dawg! University of Washington... school mascot: Husky. we are all referred to as ' dawgs'... affectionately... and of course our school football team... yup! _the dawgs_... lol

and I like hot dogs, too. my fav way is... roasted on a stick. but, grilled just fine, too. toasted bun over grill. and sliced tomatoes, too. really! sliced and then cut in half. and singly placed in bun next to the dawg. hot dogs served this way are called *SLY dawgs*... and they are awesome. that's all I am saying about it...  for me, w/ketchup, mustard and mayo... try one!


----------



## svk (May 30, 2016)

My neighbor smoked a little bit of every meat yesterday. I was around to help cut the brisket and tenderloin. Of course I saved the best piece for myself. 






The bark was killer.


----------



## srb08 (May 30, 2016)

Earlier, I put four slabs of ribs on the smoker. One slab of Spare ribs and three slabs of baby back.
Some with my normal rub and some with Carolina.
Potato salad, baked beans and Deviled eggs to round things out.


----------



## USMC615 (May 30, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Earlier, I put four slabs of ribs on the smoker. One slab of Spare ribs and three slabs of baby back.
> Some with my normal rub and some with Carolina.
> Potato salad, baked beans and Deviled eggs to round things out.


If I could catch a Delta flight, I'd be there in 2 hrs, if you'd have this ol Jarhead as company. Potato salad, deviled eggs, and baked beans...ten thumbs up brother. Happy Memorial Day to ya brother.


----------



## srb08 (May 30, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> If I could catch a Delta flight, I'd be there in 2 hrs, if you'd have this ol Jarhead as company. Potato salad, deviled eggs, and baked beans...ten thumbs up brother. Happy Memorial Day to ya brother.


Absolutely, love to have you. You're welcome at my camp fire anytime!
Happy Memorial Day to you. Thank you for your service!


----------



## USMC615 (May 30, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Absolutely, love to have you. You're welcome at my camp fire anytime!
> Happy Memorial Day to you. Thank you for your service!


Thank you brother.


----------



## srb08 (May 30, 2016)

Just pulled these off of the smoker.
I think they'll eat.


----------



## USMC615 (May 30, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Just pulled these off of the smoker.
> I think they'll eat.
> View attachment 505673


Nice, my man. Looks awesome.


----------



## amberg (May 30, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Nice, my man. Looks awesome.



I do very much agree!


----------



## srb08 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not sure if any of these are going on the grill today but eventually that's where they'll end up.
Whole Choice Rib Eye primal, aged 28 days then sliced into steaks. 
I grilled a couple of thin slices from the ends. They were outstanding.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 4, 2016)

.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 4, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> How do you age a steak 28 days?


I start with a whole Primal. Below is a pic of two strip shells I did earlier this year.




I rinse and pat dry before placing on a rack, on a sheet pan. The sheet pan goes in the vegetable drawer of my Pantry fridge. The drawer stays around 38 degrees. Nothing else is allowed in the drawer while it has meat aging in it. There they stay, until I pull them out to slice, trim and package. During the aging process, the meat develops a crust that has to be trimmed off before eating or packaging. After trimming, I vacuum pack the steaks individually and freeze.
In the pic of the Rib eyes, the white on the sheet pan is Kosher salt. Salt is a natural anti bacterial agent and helps pull moisture from the meat, even though it never touches the meat.
Below is a pic of the strip steaks after trimming. They weren't aged as long as the Ribeye's and are brighter red in color. The longer the meat ages, the deeper the color becomes and more tender the meat is.
28 days is the longest I've aged a Primal. If you go too far, it can get funky.
There's a lot of information online (some of it good and some, not so much) about the process. It's not rocket science and can yield excellent results, if properly done.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 4, 2016)

.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 4, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Wow, like I said earlier, maybe in another thread? you guys are excellent chefs!
> What kind of meat is that? Beef? Deer?


Beef. I buy the Primals at Sams or Costco.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 4, 2016)

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 5, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Here's what's hittin my "grill" this morning...
> Blueberry Sour cream Pancakes.
> View attachment 506634


Wow...making me hungry. Looks great TNT!!


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 5, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Here's what's hittin my "grill" this morning...
> Blueberry Sour cream Pancakes.
> View attachment 506634


Yummy!!...You gonna eat those all by yourself T?....lol...


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 5, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Yup.  Plenty of leftovers though... stop by anytime and I'll make a fresh batch.


Hey, speaking of your neck of the woods, what can you tell me about Johnson City?...


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 5, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Not much, sorry. I've never been there, it's pretty far from where I live. Must be pretty though, it's close to the mountains.
> Are you planning a road trip?


I have been considering it for the same reason you mentioned...I'm thinking it must be pretty with the foothills as a backdrop.....


----------



## srb08 (Jun 5, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Here's what's hittin my "grill" this morning...
> Blueberry Sour cream Pancakes.
> View attachment 506634


Outstanding!


----------



## srb08 (Jun 6, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Wow, like I said earlier, maybe in another thread? you guys are excellent chefs!


Naw................. more like an offshoot of the Redneck cooking channel.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby. 

Jason




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...



Glad to have you.
Good looking ribs. The smoker ain't bad either.

srb


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...


Very nice Firemoore. Good lookin' groceries and damn nice fabrication and build on the smoker/grill. I like the large work table and gooseneck sink. And welcome aboard.


----------



## svk (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...


Nice! I just grilled pineapple for the first time a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 6, 2016)

Pineapple smokes extremely well. I smoke it for about 1.5hrs @250degrees some apple and shag bark hickory wood smoke (I'm a stick burner, no pellets for this guy). 

Then I make a maple syrup glaze with butter, maple syrup, vanilla extract and cinnamon warmed up with a nice French vanilla ice cream served underneath it all. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jun 6, 2016)

Yum!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 6, 2016)

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 6, 2016)

Well truth be told I probably had about a Baker's dozen bush light beers in my system when I wrote that profile. I am in fact the male. Married to a vegetarian…

Appreciate all the kind words about the smoker and the food. I wish I knew as much about saws as I did barbecue. But that's why I am here. Been a long time lurker and have a lot of respect for this for a positive attitude and a crazy amount of knowledge. I don't believe in secrets and barbecue if anybody has any questions let me know I would be glad to help. 

Brian, if you kind sir are lurking around this thread I'll give you a couple slabs of ribs and some cash to work some magic on a couple of my saws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh and for the record my stihl ms201t c mtronic with Sugi Hara 14" bar is my saw of choice for piecing up fruit trees for smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 6, 2016)

.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemoore, many years ago I helped a couple of brothers build a trailered setup almost exact as yours. I believe they got the plans for it from a guy out in Tyler or New Braunfels, TX. If I remember correctly, it took us about three wknds of working on it in his shop...cutting/fitting/clamping, welding, grinding, then hauled to a paint shop...you know the deal obviously. It was one helluva grill on wheels.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby.
> 
> Jason
> 
> ...



amberg! what do you think! ??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Well truth be told I probably had about a Baker's dozen bush light beers in my system when I wrote that profile. I am in fact the male. Married to a vegetarian…
> 
> Appreciate all the kind words about the smoker and the food. I wish I knew as much about saws as I did barbecue. But that's why I am here. Been a long time lurker and have a lot of respect for this for a positive attitude and a crazy amount of knowledge. I don't believe in secrets and barbecue if anybody has any questions let me know I would be glad to help.
> 
> ...



_>I don't believe in secrets and barbecue if anybody has any questions let me know I would be glad to help._

what's not to like about this PitMaster?...


----------



## amberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> amberg! what do you think! ??



Well let me see, You know that I love all that food! And as for that smoker, I am almost at a loss for words, except that Firemoore98 has put a lot of thinking and fab work on this one. Don't ever remember ever seeing one set up that good before in my life. ( I love it )

The only problem I see is that it is not mine!

We might see if he has any pics. of some others he has built. And some of his rubs and sauces to.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ask and though shall receive:

Some fab pics, 100% my design and I did all the fab with basic hand tool. 





















Kingsford charcoal for heat and apple/peach/hickory stick for flavor and color






Back porch rig... Was going through a divorce this was therapy for me to build her. Nothing fancy. 











Now some yummies



































This is 30 slabs of ribs, de-boned for chili for the firehouse open house. 











I have a lot of fun with it. My family has been smoking for multiple generations so I had some great mentors along the way. Having said that I'm not a recipe cook, if I like something I reverse engineer it and make it my own. I take the same philosophy with my smokers, rubs and sauces, they are all my original designs. 

I don't believe in secrets in BBQ it's hard work and if your willing to put in the time you deserve good food. Let me know if anyone has any questions, I help as best I can. 

Jason



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Ask and though shall receive:
> 
> Some fab pics, 100% my design and I did all the fab with basic hand tool.
> 
> ...


Very good young man...Impressive!! I need to get with you on some sauces and rubs. I make a few of my own, but always wanting to try others' concoctions.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pineapple corer, amazing tool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah the tool is great, you'll love it. Then what I do is take a sharp knife and a slice the pineapple shel in half and take the slices and put them in the shel, it makes like a boat and is a nice presentation. 

I mentioned it above, but I serve my smoked pinnacle over French vanilla ice cream and I put a maple syrup, brown sugar, butter, vanilla, cinnamon warmed (on the stove) overtop it all. Silly delicious. 

If your making a large portion of this for a party or something I will supplement canned pineapple with the fresh. Fresh is way mo better but gets pricey. 

Let me know how it turns out brother


Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 7, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I will!
> ... and it's "sister" not "brother, " brother.


Lol...!!! Happens at some point to all the gals...


----------



## amberg (Jun 7, 2016)

A little run down here.

Smokers ( plural )
Trailers
Welders
Tools
Food
Sauces
Track hoes
Open land
And last but not least Busch beer!

Don't see anything not to like here!!


----------



## amberg (Jun 7, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I will!
> ... and it's "sister" not "brother, " brother.



Freemoore, She got you on this one! Lol


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow that is quite the spread!!


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

My fault, brother is a term of respect where I come from. Kinda like calling someone sir/ma'am/friend etc. 

One of my specialties is open mouth insert boot. Did I mention I drink Busch light, a lot?

Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> My fault, brother is a term of respect where I come from. Kinda like calling someone sir/ma'am/friend etc.
> 
> One of my specialties is open mouth insert boot. Did I mention I drink Busch light, a lot?Jason


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

LOL man! so sorry... couldn't resist... 

I like your smoker designs. you echo much of what Aaron Franklin BBQ in Austin builds; in heavy gauge steel. that is a good characteristic. however, I like your nooks and crannies a lot, too. that you build these yourself speaks well for you as a designer/fabricator...

>_>I don't believe in secrets and barbecue if anybody has any questions let me know I would be glad to help._

I would be interested in your take on doing poik ribs... not so much short, but regular... from time you pick the pack out or packs... prep, u don't have to get into rubs, times in smoker, woods you prefer, wrapped or unwrapped, temps u feel r ideal... moisturizers of choice... spray apple juice, for example, cooking down any sauces on final product... texture u like: med or fall off bone, etc... how do u like to reheat cold ribs?... anything else u mite like to add... such as types of bbq u like... brown sugar, vinegar based and/or heat added and how? peppers, cayenne, red pepper flakes, etc...

guess we can do briskets later... lol.

you may have seen his shows on tv, too...

http://www.amazon.com/Franklin-Barbecue-Meat-Smoking-Manifesto-Aaron/dp/1607747200

no rush, at your convenience is perfect for me... thanks for your friendly offer to share tips, tricks and techniques with us...


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am familiar with Franklin barbecue. My wife did her doctoral studies in Austin. Great barbecue the type of guy I want to emulate. Very simple menu when he sells out he sells out. Anytime I go to a barbecue restaurant and they have 20 menu items I know it's not gonna be great. Almost impossible to get that many menu items perfectly cooked without having everything a red light district…

I have thick-skin and I'm a chiver. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I have to admit, I lurk around this forum to learn about saws, but BBQ is a passion as well. I design and fabricate all my own smokers. Make all my own rubs and sauces, I take on the whole hobby. Jason



your pix of the ribs confuses me a bit. that smoking rack extends out from the smoker quite a bit... does all of that fit inside that part of the smoker's diameter?


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

All of my racks are made out of stainless steel and they slide out for easy loading unloading spacing and saucing. The upper two racks can be completely removed if I do something large and three-dimensional like a hog. Or I can leave all the racks in if I'm doing things that take a lot of surface area like corn chicken or ribs and need the extra rack space.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> All of my racks are made out of stainless steel and they slide out for easy loading unloading spacing and saucing. The upper two racks can be completely removed if I do something large and three-dimensional like a hog. Or I can leave all the racks in if I'm doing things that take a lot of surface area like corn chicken or ribs and need the extra rack space. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so in the ribs pix, you only have to push back the rack... seems as if it is one big one... and it then all fits in across the smoker's diameter in the middle?.... imo, in pix seems no room behind the rack. but prob just more-so how i am seeing it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

amberg said:


> A little run down here.
> 
> Smokers ( plural )
> *Track hoes*
> ...



one-liner omitted as courtesy to General Audiences....


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Two different levels of cooking grates. As stated above all stainless steel they are on you channel guides so they can come all the way out but do not tip when pulled out with weight on the





Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2strokenut (Jun 7, 2016)

here is some rainbow trout that i smoke with apple wood one was 3lb and the other 8lb












the little one did not make it into the house it was eaten well the big one finshed off.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

2strokenut said:


> here is some rainbow trout that i smoke with apple wood one was 3lb and the other 8lb
> 
> View attachment 507067
> 
> ...



perfect! 

can relate! here is a big King I recently did...


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful job on that fish brother (or sister if the case maybe)

What cooked temp are you smoking those at and for how long?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Two different levels of cooking grates. As stated above all stainless steel they are on you channel guides so they can come all the way out but do not tip when pulled out with weight on the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks... where i get lost is ur top pix 2nd shelf w/ribs has no pull out handle (angle bkt?) but the pix just above your grate fab work w/corn and chicken does?...


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 7, 2016)

Good Eye (or ma'am)sir, I do not have a handle on the upper rack so I can slide pans in and out easier. I make a lot of side dishes that I let cook up there and I figured the L channel handle would get in the way. I wear insulated gloves to rotate meet around and so I can just pull that rack out. I treat the inside of the smoker like I would a cast-iron skillet no soap. Couple times year I'll scrape it with a putty knife. Reapply some good vegetable oil and smoke to season. Because of all the oil and fats rendering from the meet those trays slide very nice. When I built the smoker I was very adamant that everything is level and on the same plane so I have a 4 foot level and I level the countertop where the sink is and that also means that the cooking surface is level. Just a small touch but that's the way I fabricate things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 7, 2016)

svk said:


> Northern. Definitely some from Tyrolean region.


That's even farther north than my paisanos in Biella. Have a good friend from that region. When I first heard she was from Italy, and then heard her speak, I did a double take - wasn't expecting a German accent.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 7, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I think that's only if you eat them.


I thought the carbon would filter out impurities.


Firemoore98 said:


> Beautiful job on that fish brother (or sister if the case maybe)
> 
> What cooked temp are you smoking those at and for how long?
> 
> ...


Yes. did you keep it wrapped or just have the foil on the bottom. That's a serious trout. Do the pin bones soften up enough from smoking or do you have to eat around them?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Good Eye (or ma'am)sir, I do not have a handle on the upper rack so I can slide pans in and out easier. I make a lot of side dishes that I let cook up there and I figured the L channel handle would get in the way. I wear insulated gloves to rotate meet around and so I can just pull that rack out. I treat the inside of the smoker like I would a cast-iron skillet no soap. Couple times year I'll scrape it with a putty knife. Reapply some good vegetable oil and smoke to season. Because of all the oil and fats rendering from the meet those trays slide very nice. When I built the smoker I was very adamant that everything is level and on the same plane so I have a 4 foot level and I level the countertop where the sink is and that also means that the cooking surface is level. Just a small touch but that's the way I fabricate things. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



>Good Eye (or ma'am) sir,

fyi firemore - rumor has it there are only 2 female profiles on the AS... ms TNT and ms Sling... hint: all the rest then are sirs... 

well, you still have not explained the bottom shelf issue to me such that it is clear in my mind. but, nbd. small point. I was not referring to the upper rack. I was referring to the 2 pix of 2 lower racks. but as I say, nbd. and that is not a dis. I will just assume since u do so much crafting and fab work... that u have 2 bottom racks.  still am interested in the poik ribs discussion if u have the time to spell it out as u said you would be happy to do... " no secrets, happy to help _if anybody has any questions let me know I would be glad to help._..."

thanks for the reply


----------



## 2strokenut (Jun 8, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Beautiful job on that fish brother (or sister if the case maybe)
> 
> What cooked temp are you smoking those at and for how long?
> 
> ...



100°c for 4h or there abouts


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 8, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> >Good Eye (or ma'am) sir,
> 
> fyi firemore - rumor has it there are only 2 female profiles on the AS... ms TNT and ms Sling... hint: all the rest then are sirs...
> 
> ...




I gotcha now I had to go back and look at the pics. I built the smoker 95% in 30 days a marathon... The L channel handle on the bottom was a later addition/upgrade and the pics are from different time periods. I try to do one upgrade a year, but I'm running out of weight capacity on my trailer. She weights 3,475lbs right now on 3500 lb axle. 

Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> I gotcha now I had to go back and look at the pics. I built the smoker 95% in 30 days a marathon... The L channel handle on the bottom was a later addition/upgrade and the pics are from different time periods. I try to do one upgrade a year, but I'm running out of weight capacity on my trailer. She weights 3,475lbs right now on 3500 lb axle. JasonSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for the clarification... annual upgrade! lol ...

well, as so many other posters have noted too... your attention to detail shows up in both your craftsmanship and design... as well as end products... I like working with both steel and wood. most people have problems cutting a straight line in wood, much less steel! if u don't mind, 2 more questions?:

1-your pix often show cooking feasts to float the band... lots of food! are those for catering jobs?, seems a lot of chow for a one person vegetarian family of two (unless u have a large family)....

2-your fabrication abilities are high quality. not what the average guy that likes to work with welding, grinding and steel design can do. even if exp'd and with a good shop. your work is, imo... a cut above - how does a fireman acquire that? were you a trained welder by trade... or just a guy that does things a certain way...

sometimes I will cruise thru the CL BBQ smoker ads in my area... no shortage of offers and designs. every once in awhile one can run across a really good deal... 10-cents on the dollar kinda stuff, well built and the $$ don't include the labor. I have been tempted from time to time as A. Franklin's theories I find interesting. however, I have an offset smoker... and as R. Proenneke was fond of saying way out there at Twin Lakes, AK... _'good enuff for my needs!'
_
here is a pix of one that caught my eye... think the price was under $200.00!!! or thereabouts... and on wheels!! just add elbow grease, some repairs and black BBQ paint... and 'viola'... cool smoker... I liked the stack's postion... much as A. Franklin builds his as per the welding/construction section of his book...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> >Good Eye (or ma'am) sir, fyi firemore - rumor has it there are only 2 female profiles on the AS... ms TNT and ms Sling... hint: all the rest then are sirs...



EDIT: well, b4 I get called out on _this or that_ re: only 2 female AS'r on the AS... I got to thinking [ I know, I know... ] well, there are a handful or so of Mrs. AS profiles, too... and of course, there is Mrs Arbor Site, as well...


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 8, 2016)

1) I am a firefighter and so those fellas keep me pretty busy with weddings, graduation parties etc. but truthfully I have the most fun cooking for friends and family and or various charity events. My wife works with make a wish foundation so I do a fund raiser for them annually. I also worth with a few veterans and I have do a lot of fundraising for wounded warrior project. BBQ isn't a cheap hobby, all told in It for upwards of $50,000 so a few paying gigs a year like weddings helps keep the hobby going and helps me come up the upgrades to my arsenal every year( I don't believe in resting on your laurels). Making a little money on a few bigger gigs every year helps me do more pro bono events. I usually cook about 20-30 events a year and take January-March off. I specialize in events from 100-500 people. 

2) 100% self taught welder and fabricator. I have a bachelors degree in physics, so the engineering and design are backed in an understanding of forces and the functionality come from my understand of heat and smoke path from being a firefighter. There are many functional rigs out there that don't look like much or dot don't have a great flow and some of that just comes from working off a pit and leading what works and what doesn't work for you. My family has been in BBQ for generations and so every time we build a new rig there are lessons learned from the last one and they evolve in that way. My current rig is my design, didn't intentionally copy anyone's design, but I am always checking out rigs whereever I go. I am friends with the Myron Mixon family and have cooked with them, I have been to BBQ with Franklin in Austin, Gator Pits in Houston and many other lessor known BBQ establishments. When my wife and I travel we always try to visit Local BBQ joints I have had BBQ in many countries other than America. I learn something from just about every pit I see, and it's taking the best of each design and applying it to the type of cooking you enjoy and that your region enjoys eating the most. I had to balance my fab skills with available tools when I chose some of the design and do that in such a way that it never looked "cheap". For example re purposing a propane tank is infantry easier than having a 3/8 steel plate rolled into a tube. First of all there are only a handful of shops that have that kind of Equiptment and secondly a propane tank can be had for sub scrap metal prices. I figure I have @500 man hour in my rig and @$9,500 just in materials. I've had a lot of offers to sell her, but she just cooks so well and there isn't much I would change so for now she stays. I do wish I would have put her on a double axle trailer so I could add more options that weigh a lot, such as a folding roof for in climate weather and a warming rack for side dish pans. But I am at a safe weight now and cannot legally add an weight. I have also thought about re chassising the smoker onto an antique fire truck the compartment space would be great for all my tents, spices, tables, chafing dishes, coolers, etc. but for now I am enjoying her every time she gets fired up. I tend to be a meticulous guy and I will literally loose sleep if something is under engineered. If I come up with a solution that's good but not good enough or exceeded my tools or fab skills I had to go back to the drawing board and lay in bed and stare at the ceiling till a more creative solution came to me. The smoker was built with a couple angle grinders, a metal cutting chop saw, torch, Mig welder, tig welder, tape measure, some levels and a mini excavator. No real fancy fab shop. Sometimes making a few gussets took an hour or two, starting with cardboard then going to metal, whereas a water jet or plasma cutter would have been nice and made things quicker, just didn't have access to one. 

I appreciate all the kind words about my smoker, I would like to find a way to take a walk around video and show you guys some more of the features that these pics can't show or explain. I don't have a YouTube channel but if anyone knows how to post a video I will shoot it tomorrow and post it. Please pm me and explain how to post. I think there are some cool design features you guys will really dig. Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 8, 2016)

.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 8, 2016)

Grilled some chicken wings tonight.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 9, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> 1) I am a firefighter and so those fellas keep me pretty busy with weddings, graduation parties etc. but truthfully I have the most fun cooking for friends and family and or various charity events. My wife works with make a wish foundation so I do a fund raiser for them annually. I also worth with a few veterans and I have do a lot of fundraising for wounded warrior project. BBQ isn't a cheap hobby, all told in It for upwards of $50,000 so a few paying gigs a year like weddings helps keep the hobby going and helps me come up the upgrades to my arsenal every year( I don't believe in resting on your laurels). Making a little money on a few bigger gigs every year helps me do more pro bono events. I usually cook about 20-30 events a year and take January-March off. I specialize in events from 100-500 people.
> 
> 2) 100% self taught welder and fabricator. <snip> Sometimes making a few gussets took an hour or two, starting with cardboard then going to metal, whereas a water jet or plasma cutter would have been nice and made things quicker, just didn't have access to one.
> 
> I appreciate all the kind words about my smoker, I would like to find a way to take a walk around video and show you guys some more of the features that these pics can't show or explain. I don't have a YouTube channel but if anyone knows how to post a video I will shoot it tomorrow and post it. Please pm me and explain how to post. I think there are some cool design features you guys will really dig. Thanks



thanks for your reply. interesting. I read every word ~ 

wondering? tell us how you start your fire. I see its charcoal and wood... but maybe you could share more about it? also, from time you lay out the fire, get it going... how long before you start to put your meats on? do u let it 'heat soak' for a while... first? come up to temps? then wait and then add the meats?... if you add charcoal, do u just put the briquetts on, or do u start them in a starter first?... just wondering ~


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2016)

Work picnic last night. I told the other guys I'd handle grilling as some folks are downright scary at the grill. 

Cooked for about 100 people. Ran through two large bags of charcoal over 4 hours of cooking. 







Did a bunch of beans in my Dutch oven too which folks really scarfed up.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 10, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for your reply. interesting. I read every word ~
> 
> wondering? tell us how you start your fire. I see its charcoal and wood... but maybe you could share more about it? also, from time you lay out the fire, get it going... how long before you start to put your meats on? do u let it 'heat soak' for a while... first? come up to temps? then wait and then add the meats?... if you add charcoal, do u just put the briquetts on, or do u start them in a starter first?... just wondering ~




Fire management is a huge part of grilling or smoking. Knowing your pit and how to maintain temps for long period AND how to correct "situations" where things go wrong without overshooting temps too high or too low. Some of the large scale BBQ teams have designated fire tenders, these guys stay up all night tending to the fires, but they do not have any responsibly dealing directly with the meat spicing, saucing etc. Smoking is more of a marathon compared to grilling because the cook times are sooo long (Ribs @6-7hrs, brisket, 5-7, whole hog 100lbs @26hrs etc) if your goal is 250 degrees and it rains or gets really windy, the pit master must first predict those events and have enough forethought to have a fire stoked to overcome that foreseeable drop in temps. Or if the pit master over shoots his goal he must make adjustments or even remove coals. 

As it pertains to "even cooking grate temps", everyone thinks a great rig cooks perfectly even. That is like chasing a rainbow.. And besides that I like "hot and cold" spots on my cooking grate, that way I can time up larger and smaller meats to be done at the same time. That takes many cooks and lots of thermometers to get to a point with your rig before you know how she cooks and how she performed loaded/unloaded, outdoor temps, windy day, rain etc all change pit grate temps. Basically this ain't baking cookies in an over... That would be too easy. 

Now that I've given history and background to the importance of fire management, how I do it. 






In this pic you can see I start with a bag 20lbs of kingsford charcoal as a bed, and I put a blend of apple or beach fruit woods with 50% shag bark hickory. Personal preference here on your woods, but these tend to be pretty mellow and are what is most preferred in my region, BBQ is as regional as college football we all like different things and that's okay (go Buckeyes). The T shaped metal pieces can act like a maze for the charcoal to chase from one end to the other. I start the charcoal at the left side and open with 2 1/2" ball valve at the right end of the burn chamber to make the charcoal chase the oxygen through the maze of Ts. Also you may have seen a large valve like a choke in a carb, in the chimney between the burn chamber and larger cook chamber. This valve helps me fine tune temps. The goal is to never stoke to large of a fire. An oxygen deprived fire will have blue wispy smoke that is bitter, it's dragnet smoke if you will. Having an oxygen controlled fire with my ball valves and never having too large of a fire is my goal. 






Choke tube controls






I always take the hard road... To answer your question on a simple level I use a charcoal chimney starter with newspaper. NO propane for this guy. More a pride thing than anything. No lighter fluid. 

I get about 4-5hours burn time with a 20lbs bag of charcoal. The changeover to new charcoal is a little tricky but hey I don't wanna bake cookies I wanna be a pit master. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 10, 2016)

That is one great looking pit. I have always wanted a Horizon smoker or an Engelbrecht grill but ended up with a big green egg. The egg uses hardwood lump charcoal lit with a map torch. Took a bit of time to get use to the difference between briquets and lump but I do feel the lump gives better results. I have noticed that Kinsford now makes all natural “competition” briquets. Trader Joes also offers all natural briquets. I have not tried them but they claim to give longer, hotter burn times than standard briquets. Lump is easy to light but it burns hot and fast if you do not control the amount of air. You can easily push the egg well over 800F with a good clip of lump. It makes for a great pizza but doing high heat cooks will roach the eggs gaskets.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lump indeed has great flavor, but burns hot, fast and less predictable compared to kingsford. 

Trader Joes is one of the best secrets in lump charcoal!!

Kingsford is my go to for temp regulation and duration of even heat dissipation. I just can't trust lump. Now I do cheat and use some lump on things like chicken that need higher temps to get bit through skin. But you gotta be careful it can be hard to predict flare ups/burn times. 

Try kingsford with chunks of soaked wood such that it off gases flavor slowly. Chunks of fruit woods/hickory etc about the size of your fist soaked in water for several hours work great in green eggs. 

The green egg is a crazy well built and thought out out smoker/grilling machine. Tons of aftermarket support/recipes out there and best of all it is an easy pit to manage temps in no matter what Mother Nature throws at ya. 

Let see some pics of that thing in action!!!

Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 10, 2016)

I am lucky I can pick my nose never mind try to post pics online. I did three racks of “car wash mikes” ribs the other day on the egg using some soaked hickory chunks. Did 4 hours at 225 and 1 hour at 250. They came out stellar and I am not much of a BBQ fan. The egg does a great job at holding both heat and oddly enough, moisture.

Tonight is EZ pizza. Just a store bought shell with some sauce and cheese. I use something called a woo ring (seriously) to boost the pizza stone high up into the lid of the egg. Heat bounces off the top of the dome down onto the top of the pizza. With a fresh dough pizza you really need to get heat management right to cook both the top and bottom simultaneously. Shells are way easier but don’t taste anywhere near as good as homemade thin crust.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 10, 2016)

Pics are super easy to post if you use the tapatalk app on your phone or iPad etc. 

Sounds delicious. I'm so busy this time of year with cattering I don't have time to branch out and try as much new stuff as I would like and on my days off I end up eating salad with my vegetarian wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 10, 2016)

You are talking to the last person on the planet that does not own a cell phone. Nothing wrong with a good salad. Did you know you can grill romaine lettuce and it is actually good? Simple vinaigrette and a minute or 2 on high heat turning frequently. We grow a red variety called Rouge d’Hiver and a green variety called Parris island Cos. I will often grill them as they get close to bolt. Give it a try.


----------



## amberg (Jun 10, 2016)

svk said:


> Work picnic last night. I told the other guys I'd handle grilling as some folks are downright scary at the grill.
> 
> Cooked for about 100 people. Ran through two large bags of charcoal over 4 hours of cooking.
> 
> ...




" Winner " svk, those burgers look ready to come off, nice and juicy!


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 10, 2016)

Smoked some chicken thighs this evening to perfection.......Indirected a full charcoal starter in the webber and heated the grill for 15 mins.
I put the thighs skin side down and brushed the meat side w Bo's bbq sauce........ 30 mins before the grill was ready.
1 hr. skin side down w the vents 1/3 closed....330*
flipped and brushed the skin side and choked it down for another hour...........tender, juicy and deeeeeeeelicious.


I found a trick to get the newspaper type charcoal starters going faster.

load the newspaper in the bottom and jamb or hold a narrow piece of split wood or a 1 1/2" dowel or fat stick into the center of the starter and pour the charcoal around it.
Then carefully pull the wood out and leave a hole up through the coals and light it up.
the hole lets the flame shoot up through the center of the coals and gets all the coals top to bottom hot quicker and before the bottom ones are burning down like they will w/o the tunnel of fire.


......update w pics...............before w the raw chicken slathered w bos......it looks like garlic all over but it's the reflection of 2 lights on the bbq sauce under the hood.....





and the finished product fresh off the grill........... a few pieces are mysteriously missing..??...


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 11, 2016)

Four half chickens rolled on low heat earlier today (brother got them started while I was at work), turned the heat up just a notch towards the end to get a little crunchy skin, while they got pumped down the whole time with apple juice, white vinegar, water mix. The rear two are lemon & pepper, the front two are a chicken rub I crafted. Got a pot of purple hull peas, rice, and a big ol' batch of fried okra waiting inside. Looking like another round with the recliner after this one.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 11, 2016)

Solid work brother, you nailed it!!! 

Bite through skin is always a challenge with chicken. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Jun 11, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Four half chickens rolled on low heat earlier today (brother got them started while I was at work), turned the heat up just a notch towards the end to get a little crunchy skin, while they got pumped down the whole time with apple juice, white vinegar, water mix. The rear two are lemon & pepper, the front two are a chicken rub I crafted. Got a pot of purple hull peas, rice, and a big ol' batch of fried okra waiting inside. Looking like another round with the recliner after this one.
> View attachment 507752


Those are some handsome birds. I look forward to hearing how your rub worked out.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Solid work brother, you nailed it!!!
> 
> Bite through skin is always a challenge with chicken.
> 
> ...


This ain't his first rodeo.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 19, 2016)

Had a pack of ten country-style ribs that needed to hit the grill so they went on this afternoon. Pot of Lima beans, rice, and a couple of sliced maters. Turned out good, fat and happy, and had a relaxing Fathers' Day enjoying the US Open.


----------



## svk (Jun 19, 2016)

Had a nice dinner with my parents in law. 

Porterhouses for FIL and me, NY strip for MIL. 

Here's mine, the smaller of the two.


----------



## Thornton (Jun 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Had a nice dinner with my parents in law.
> 
> Porterhouses for FIL and me, NY strip for MIL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thornton (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope I get to grill some ribs,wings and jalapeño poppers this weekend


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thornton said:


> Hope I get to grill some ribs,wings and jalapeño poppers this weekend



Man, would I love some of that to eat right about now!


----------



## Thornton (Jul 2, 2016)

A snack till tomorrow


----------



## Thornton (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Flint Mitch (Jul 2, 2016)

Pork shoulder over freshly scavenged apple wood 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 2, 2016)

Home made charcoal hit my grill, then pouch of taters, corn, onions and bacon and pork steak!


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2016)

Good stuff peeps!


----------



## Thornton (Jul 3, 2016)

Me and couple of my sons getting together tonight. Ribs more jalapeño popers more wings chicken and beef kabobs chips queso and whatever else they bring


----------



## srb08 (Jul 4, 2016)

Did a little Chicken on the grill. 
Four hours in a simple Salt/Sugar Brine, dusted in a store bought Poultry Rub, then an hour or so at 350 degrees, over indirect heat.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Jul 4, 2016)

Flint Mitch said:


> View attachment 511188
> 
> 
> Pork shoulder over freshly scavenged apple wood
> ...







Forgot a pic after unwrapping. I did attach a pic of it pulled apart. It doesn't look as appealing as it tastes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jul 5, 2016)

Lunch and dinner


----------



## srb08 (Jul 8, 2016)

These are going on the smoker early in the morning. 15 lbs of Porky goodness.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 8, 2016)

srb08 said:


> These are going on the smoker early in the morning. 15 lbs of Porky goodness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 512320




pics required of the finished goodness


----------



## srb08 (Jul 8, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> pics required of the finished goodness


Can do


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice groceries guys...don't wanna be a sore throat in the deal...I'm phucking pissed at a mod right now...backdooring my ass every chance he got, in some other threads... If you fellas never hear from me again...I wish you all well...keep cooking your groceries and eat up. Enjoy. 

I ain't taking no backdoor BS deal from no God damn Mod...and that was the deal for me today...over in Pol/Rel...all because of one sorry ass fired, ex-mod here. The same 'deal' he was supposed to be complicit with, via TonyK'...never happened. Ain't no Marine I ever seen take a dickin' laying down...and I ain't tired...and my ass ain't layin' down...for no man. 

If I don't see you fellas again...keep cooking the groceries, enjoy your meals, feed your family. That's what it's all about. Take care fellas.


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Nice groceries guys...don't wanna be a sore throat in the deal...I'm phucking pissed at a mod right now...backdooring my ass every chance he got, in some other threads... If you fellas never hear from me again...I wish you all well...keep cooking your groceries and eat up. Enjoy.
> 
> I ain't taking no backdoor BS deal from no God damn Mod...and that was the deal for me today...over in Pol/Rel...all because of one sorry ass fired, ex-mod here. The same 'deal' he was supposed to be complicit with, via TonyK'...never happened. Ain't no Marine I ever seen take a dickin' laying down...and I ain't tired...and my ass ain't layin' down...for no man.
> 
> If I don't see you fellas again...keep cooking the groceries, enjoy your meals, feed your family. That's what it's all about. Take care fellas.



Understood. That's why I stopped posting in the P/R forum. Too many Prima Donna lying sacks of $hit. Life is too short to spend it arguing with idiots................ especially one little brain dead moron from Arizona.
Stop by here occasionally, I've always enjoyed you posts.
Best of luck to you and Caitlin.
Later, my southern friend.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

amberg said:


> " Winner " svk, those burgers look ready to come off, nice and juicy!



yeah, I thot great pix! good one, svk! chow looks fine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I found a trick to get the newspaper type charcoal starters going faster.
> 
> load the newspaper in the bottom and jamb or hold a narrow piece of split wood or a 1 1/2" dowel or fat stick into the center of the starter and pour the charcoal around it.
> Then carefully pull the wood out and leave a hole up through the coals and light it up.
> the hole lets the flame shoot up through the center of the coals and gets all the coals top to bottom hot quicker and before the bottom ones are burning down like they will w/o the tunnel of fire.



great idea! thanks for the tip... will try it soon.  no shortage of stix lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> Home made charcoal hit my grill, then pouch of taters, corn, onions and bacon and pork steak!



interesting technique and post...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I ain't taking no backdoor BS deal from no God damn Mod...and that was the deal for me today...over in *Pol/Rel*...all because of one sorry ass fired, ex-mod here. The same 'deal' he was supposed to be complicit with, via TonyK'...never happened. Ain't no Marine I ever seen take a dickin' laying down...and I ain't tired...and my ass ain't layin' down...for no man .



what thread?


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

These went in the smoker at 7am.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

srb08 said:


> These went in the smoker at 7am.
> 
> 
> View attachment 512413



3-4#s each?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

some poppers and burgers on the grill up in the country... other day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

'no-flip' NY Strip i did on my Semi-batchi other day -






plated with rest of meal
ever, so very good! garlic, shrooms, 1015s, sweet 100's in olive oil, bacon grits/grease. plenty butta'... and 1/4 cup Merlot red wine... handcut fries....


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 3-4#s each?


Not sure about individual weights, 15lbs total.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 9, 2016)

Breast halves


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512463
> Breast halves


Those are looking pretty tasty.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 9, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Those are looking pretty tasty.



No anywhere I could get a pulled pork sandwich for supper?


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just pulled these off of the smoker. 10 hours at 225-230 degrees, smoked over Hickory.
Cooked weight is 12+ lbs.


----------



## srb08 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thornton said:


> No anywhere I could get a pulled pork sandwich for supper?


Yep!

Too bad all of us live so far apart.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 10, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Not sure about individual weights, 15lbs total.



I see. thanks. bit bigger than I had thought...


----------



## amberg (Jul 10, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> some poppers and burgers on the grill up in the country... other day.
> View attachment 512428



Yummy! Look done to me, More info on the poppers, Don't think I every had one.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 10, 2016)

Jalapeño poppers 
Jalapeños 
Cream cheese 
Bacon
Cut stem of jalapeños slice in half long ways clean out seeds. 
Fill halves with cream cheese 
Wrap with slice of bacon 
Secure bacon with toothpicks 

Cook over bed of coals until bacon is done to your liking turning as needed

Sometimes instead of cream cheese I cut thin strips of venison steak or dove breast or whatever you want in the middle.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

amberg said:


> Yummy! Look done to me, More info on the poppers, Don't think I every had one.



ez, jalapeno, phily cream cheese and wrap in bacon, grill. very tasty. just google poppers


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Just pulled these off of the smoker. 10 hours at 225-230 degrees, smoked over Hickory.
> Cooked weight is 12+ lbs.
> 
> View attachment 512483



they look perfect!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

amberg said:


> Yummy! Look done to me, More info on the poppers, Don't think I every had one.



no, the *poppers* weren't even close to being done. that bacon needed to crispen up more and the peppers needed more time, too. but once done... yum...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

Thornton said:


> Jalapeño poppers
> Jalapeños
> Cream cheese
> Bacon
> ...



amberg, that is how I made them. just as thornton describes. exactly! dove breast, jalapeno and bacon wrap very popular with the dove hunters during dove season... its ez amberg, get some peppers, cut them up in half, clean, spread in the cream cheese ( I like it at room temp ) and bacon wrap and cook as mentioned.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512699



that's how I like them... crispy bacon... everything else falls in line...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

amberg said:


> Yummy! Look done to me, More info on the poppers, Don't think I every had one.



amberg, i made some today. ck it out.

first get you some jalapeno peppers. these I got at the store. they are really big. note them on my platter. its not a dinner plate.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

then I cut in half, cleaned and stuffed. but be careful... they are hot and u will get it on ur fingers... and u best be careful and note that u did and do not touch ur eye, nose, mouth or... or... need I say more amberg??? need I say more?... lol. remember, u was warned. 

these are the first two I did in my batch. the yeller cheese is pre cut cheddar. but a block thru grater works fine. I like sharp.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

then coupled hours later I had this batch. took longer than I figured... they sell for $6.50/# at the country store if they have them. they make them daily, but sell fast. forget it on the weekend unless u r there by 10 or so. or put in order. bit less in the big city. I bot some up in country while back, think I got 4. maybe 3/4 # or so...

here is the batch I made...






they r best let rest once off grill... hot cheese, etc. these r big ones and so I cut time into 3rds or so... bite sized. tasty!


----------



## amberg (Jul 11, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512699



They do look good. might have to try to make a couple sometime, Since I still don't have my grill out yet, can they be cooked in the oven?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 11, 2016)

amberg said:


> They do look good. might have to try to make a couple sometime, Since I still don't have my grill out yet, can they be cooked in the oven?



amberg! what do u mean u don't have your grill out yet? heck man, its half way thru summer... lol. yes, can be cooked in oven, under broiler... but grillin' aint chilln'... so u best stop chilln'... and get to it. or get a new one... 

amberg, u don't need the grill... just clean the grate and set some stones. or?... and put charcoal on some cleared ground grate on top, clean and oil it... and cook away...

ps: don't set up where you last changed the oil in ur diesel tractor, though... lol


----------



## Thornton (Jul 11, 2016)

We cook outside on pits and smokers year round I don't have a gas grill wood 95% of time. Sometimes charcoal in little portable tailgate thing for a couple burgers dogs or something quick. Just pull the rack out of your oven light wood on ground set rack above it with rocks or bricks. I use the oven to hide my wife's presents in.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 11, 2016)

We used to use tractor wheel with expanded metal till I gave it to friend 
Sort of like these


----------



## amberg (Jul 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> amberg! what do u mean u don't have your grill out yet? heck man, its half way thru summer... lol. yes, can be cooked in oven, under broiler... but grillin' aint chilln'... so u best stop chilln'... and get to it. or get a new one...
> 
> amberg, u don't need the grill... just clean the grate and set some stones. or?... and put charcoal on some cleared ground grate on top, clean and oil it... and cook away...
> 
> ps: don't set up where you last changed the oil in ur diesel tractor, though... lol



I guess that you can see that I am not happy as of today, Massive break down on baler. Extremely Pissed of !!!!!! Mega Money !!!


----------



## Thornton (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry bout the baler Amberg


----------



## amberg (Jul 12, 2016)

Thornton said:


> Sorry bout the baler Amberg



Thanks, Like your way of grilling, Good thinking.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

Thornton said:


> We cook outside on pits and smokers year round I don't have a gas grill wood 95% of time. Sometimes charcoal in little portable tailgate thing for a couple burgers dogs or something quick. Just pull the rack out of your oven light wood on ground set rack above it with rocks or bricks. *I use the oven to hide my wife's presents in.*



lol, u mean she never uses the oven!! ? lol

I like cooking over hot wood coals best. but charcoal is ok, too... I also like gas... really like my Weber Genesis out at the farm... got lots of meSquite there, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512760
> View attachment 512759
> We used to use tractor wheel with expanded metal till I gave it to friend
> Sort of like these



nice, have seen them before, but never used one. but  the metal don't cook the food, the heat does....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

Thornton said:


> We cook outside on pits and smokers year round I don't have a gas grill wood 95% of time. Sometimes charcoal in little portable tailgate thing for a couple burgers dogs or something quick. *Just pull the rack out of your oven light wood on ground set rack above it with rocks or bricks.* I use the oven to hide my wife's presents in.



amberg - I think thornton has a good idea here... Tip For The Day sort of thing... all u need now is to set up and git the fire going...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

amberg said:


> I guess that you can see that I am not happy as of today, Massive break down on baler. Extremely Pissed of !!!!!! Mega Money !!!



what broke amberg? axle?... how did it happen? lack of lubrication?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

fired up my Semi-batchi and put the poppers out to grill... awesome results. incredibly good... Brutus got into the act, too... evening ambiance, sort of thing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2016)

grill cooking on my roll-a-round pit, SS grates... has steel dome lid, too. 2 grates. really like it. :


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 13, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> grill cooking on my roll-a-round pit, SS grates... has steel dome lid, too. 2 grates. really like it. :
> View attachment 513082
> View attachment 513084
> View attachment 513085



Great day thats making me hungry!


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Great day thats making me hungry!



And me to!! Da_m them!!! With their fancy food! Ha.Ha. Ha.!


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> amberg - I think thornton has a good idea here... Tip For The Day sort of thing... all u need now is to set up and git the fire going...



I agree, but to many iron's in the fire right now, But I will try ASAP. 


( Above post ) Ha.Ha.


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> grill cooking on my roll-a-round pit, SS grates... has steel dome lid, too. 2 grates. really like it. :
> View attachment 513082
> View attachment 513084
> View attachment 513085



" Winner " again!


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what broke amberg? axle?... how did it happen? lack of lubrication?



Sealed bearing's in a roller for the big belts. On the tail gate of the baler, They shipped them to me today " overnight " But they think a lot of them!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 14, 2016)

amberg said:


> And me to!! *Da_m them!!! With their fancy food!* Ha.Ha. Ha.!



well, I admit... it's not Vienna sausage on end of toothpick... at 3 am in the morning....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 14, 2016)

amberg said:


> " Winner " again!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 15, 2016)

anybody heard from USMC615?....


----------



## svk (Jul 19, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> anybody heard from USMC615?....


He's doing well but may not be around these parts for a while....

I do have his email if anyone needs to reach him.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 19, 2016)

Finally found some decent ribeyes and only $6.99 lb. a bit chewy but the flavor was very good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 20, 2016)

svk said:


> He's doing well *but may not be around these parts for a while.... *I do have his email if anyone needs to reach him.



so does he think he will be returning?...


----------



## svk (Jul 20, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> so does he think he will be returning?...


I'm optimistic.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 20, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> Finally found some decent ribeyes and only $6.99 lb. a bit chewy but the flavor was very good.
> 
> View attachment 514367



nice marbeling.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 20, 2016)

Jalapeño and cheese sausages tonight


----------



## svk (Jul 21, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 514604
> Jalapeño and cheese sausages tonight


Those are so awesome.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

been doing some *jalapeno poppers* lately. tried with shrimp, and goat cheese, phily cream... and feta... etc... think I like phily cream alone best... with bacon.








first batch of 12 took me 1 1/2 hrs to do... 2nd batch of 14 or so... took me 2 1/2 hours... was watching the news, etc. and this n that, still too long... imo, turned out swell!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

well, I sure like these poppers! 7 at the grocery store were $7.75 I noted other day... and want to cut back a bit on the cheese and bacon. and that prep time, too. so got me together the grub items to do another patch... jalapenos, bacon and c. cheese


...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

prepped the peppers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

and to reduce amount of bacon on each, cut smaller pieces lengthwise...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

then in with the cheese and the bacon on top...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

now, to me... here is the exciting part!!! it took me 15 minutes to make this dozen poppers.  by using 1/2 regular amount I left a cup shape in the cheese to put the bacon into. this eliminated the fussing with the bacon wrap and pining it with toothpix! 15 minutes!  peppers were 69-cents/# or about 40-cents, 1/2 box cream cheese or $1.15... and about $1.00 for the bacon... +/-. so $2.55 direct costs to make this batch of a dozen poppers... and 15 minutes prep time. I like those numbers... so off to the refer they go. I will grill them later today or tomorrow... I like to cut each one into 3 sections... to eat.


----------



## svk (Jul 27, 2016)

All sound scrumptious except for goat cheese, I can't do that stuff!


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Anybody got one of these? I'ma get me one ...............


----------



## srb08 (Jul 31, 2016)

I posted these in the dinner thread but they're more appropriate here. 
I did these earlier this evening. Two dry aged strips and two bone in Ribeye's. 
They didn't suck.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 31, 2016)

svk said:


> All sound scrumptious except for goat cheese, I can't do that stuff!



I found it to be similar to Phily cream cheese, only twice the price...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 31, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I posted these in the dinner thread but they're more appropriate here.
> I did these earlier this evening. Two dry aged strips and two bone in Ribeye's.
> *They didn't suck.*
> 
> ...



_>They didn't suck._

guess you mean that they were


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 1, 2016)

got out my vintage, restored KONRO hibachi and grilled some meat and veg over hot wood coals this afternoon... oak and mesquite... more film at 11!


----------



## svk (Aug 1, 2016)

Meal fit for a king yesterday. 

Spent all day putting a new roof on my sauna building so we were starved. 

Porterhouse with fried onions and mushrooms, corn on the cob, and stuffed mushrooms with Greek cheese.


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got out my vintage, restored KONRO hibachi and grilled some meat and veg over hot wood coals this afternoon... oak and mesquite... more film at 11!
> 
> View attachment 516993



That's a great design and I'm sure it works very well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 1, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> That's a great design and I'm sure it works very well.



thanks, yes... its a really good cooker. glad I got it... over in GM ci is the full story about it.

cooked on it yesterday over oak and mesquite coals... NY Strip cut into chunks with some zuk and squash... great meal...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 1, 2016)

heat is searing hot...


----------



## amberg (Aug 2, 2016)

As usual, You guys make me hungry!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 3, 2016)

amberg said:


> As usual, You guys make me hungry!!



I was going to do my bone-in pork chops on the KONRO tonite, but ended up doing them in fry pan w/some bacon grease. see whatz for dinner...

so amberg - about time u posted up some grilling pix! no?....


----------



## svk (Aug 3, 2016)

Just microwaved polish sausage tonight and some pickled vegetables. Great night running vintage saws.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 3, 2016)

svk said:


> Just microwaved polish sausage tonight and some pickled vegetables. * Great night running vintage saws*.


----------



## svk (Aug 3, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


>


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scrounging-firewood.252988/page-841#post-5941642


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 3, 2016)

svk said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scrounging-firewood.252988/page-841#post-5941642



thanks!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 7, 2016)

after a day of cozy camp fires here in this 98F hot summer heat... decided to toss on some mequite and do some burgers... over hot mesquite coals.

the KENRO is ready to go with hot mesquite coals and a hot searing grill grate...






my no-flip bugers... just how we like them!





plated for dinner. there were 2. tasty ranch fries to go with it. yum!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 7, 2016)

Getting ready to put a bird on the grill.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Aug 8, 2016)

Smoked up some corned St Louis ribs last night. Maple for the wood, used fresh maple cut last week for the deep smoke finish.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 9, 2016)

husqvarna257 said:


> Smoked up some corned St Louis ribs last night. Maple for the wood, used fresh maple cut last week for the deep smoke finish.View attachment 518388



I like that platter, too.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Aug 9, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like that platter, too.



Thanks it is a Good Will store find. Some grandma's turkey platter that has holes drilled on the back like it once sat on a wall. Not sure what she would think of it with ribs on it but it's the perfect size and for $3 why not.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 9, 2016)

husqvarna257 said:


> Thanks it is a Good Will store find. Some grandma's turkey platter that has holes drilled on the back like it once sat on a wall. Not sure what she would think of it with ribs on it but *it's the perfect size and for $3 why not*.



_why not_ is the reason! lol... I prefer to eat on a platter... nice, big... etc. round or oval. some of my most fav plates to eat or dine on are platters. thing is most platters don't come in sets! lol... so all of mine are unique in size, color and shape, although at least... congruent.

he** of a platter, and ditto on the price!


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 9, 2016)

I've got 6 lbs. of chicken thighs brining in a bottle of Leinenkugels Summer Shandy, a can of Guinness nitro IPA, 2 cups of water, some beer can chicken seasoning, black peppercorns and 1/2 cup of kosher salt and brown sugar. If it don't rain this evening I'll be searing the skin and smoking them about 2 hours painting them w Key West Key Lime bbq sauce for the last 20 mins. I got a bag of Stubbs smoking chips hickory,oak and apple all in one bag and has a nice, mellow smoke flavor......................might post some pics later.


----------



## svk (Aug 9, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I've got 6 lbs. of chicken thighs brining in a bottle of Leinenkugels Summer Shandy, a can of Guinness nitro IPA, 2 cups of water, some beer can chicken seasoning, black peppercorns and 1/2 cup of kosher salt and brown sugar. If it don't rain this evening I'll be searing the skin and smoking them about 2 hours painting them w Key West Key Lime bbq sauce for the last 20 mins. I got a bag of Stubbs smoking chips hickory,oak and apple all in one bag and has a nice, mellow smoke flavor......................might post some pics later.


Skip the pics, just send samples!


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 9, 2016)

after 50 mins.









do the math


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 9, 2016)

Made some pickled red onions while the chicken brined, they were fantastic w the chicken ......


----------



## amberg (Aug 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Skip the pics, just send samples!




( For tasting )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 19, 2016)

got some poppers done on grill today... all in all tasty





also did a batch on my other 'bachi grill...


----------



## srb08 (Aug 22, 2016)

Four slabs of porky goodness, done on the grill, the way my wife likes them, lightly sauced during the cooking process. They end up with a sweet caramelized crust but are still juicy on the inside. They'll eat but Ribs on the smoker are my favorite.


----------



## amberg (Aug 22, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Four slabs of porky goodness, done on the grill, the way my wife likes them, lightly sauced during the cooking process. They end up with a sweet caramelized crust but are still juicy on the inside. They'll eat but Ribs on the smoker are my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 520853



Yummy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 22, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Four slabs of porky goodness, done on the grill, the way my wife likes them, lightly sauced during the cooking process. They end up with a sweet caramelized crust but are still juicy on the inside. They'll eat but Ribs on the smoker are my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 520853



perfection!


----------



## amberg (Aug 22, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> perfection!



I must agree before I leave! 

Damn good!!


----------



## amberg (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry, but before I leave , I must say that this thread was started with a very good grilling man. And I miss his grill pics. And I know that I have not been here but a couple years, And I have learned a lot from you all. Esp. the ones that taught me to do pictures. But as of now I don't think my pictures make a hoots ass to but a few people, In which I like. And you know who you are. Don't think that I have done anything wrong here that I know of. If so please let me know!! If my pictures or posts are not welcome here please let me know.

Thanks!

Charlie


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2016)

amberg said:


> Sorry, but before I leave , I must say that this thread was started with a very good grilling man. And I miss his grill pics. And I know that I have not been here but a couple years, And I have learned a lot from you all. Esp. the ones that taught me to do pictures. But as of now I don't think my pictures make a hoots ass to but a few people, In which I like. And you know who you are. Don't think that I have done anything wrong here that I know of. If so please let me know!! If my pictures or posts are not welcome here please let me know. Thanks! Charlie



_> Don't think that I have done anything wrong here that I know of. If so please let me know!! If my pictures or posts are not welcome here please let me know._

but amberg, why would you think this? you haven't done anything wrong! your posts and pix are great. help make the threads fun. I think its a fun thread. not too many post to it, but still... imo, what is posted is some pretty good stuff. I wouldn't bother with it if I dint like it. or whatz for dinner?. but I like it. speaking for myself, I may tease you, but I think all here like your pix and posts a lot. very unique and interesting. there is a lot of overlap. nobody seems to mind. what is good for grilling thread usually is also good for whats for dinner. and if its grilled for dinner, then good here too. nobody, imo... has to post any pix to be welcome in all these chow line threads...  I try to give everybody at whats for diner and usually here, too a Like... and dinner thread, etc. but if I post something and it don't rouse no smiles, etc... nbd. now 5 in an row and I mite have to reassess my time values... 



come on, amberg... keep on posting!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2016)

dinner tonite included: hickory smoked poik ribs. melt in your mouth delicious!


----------



## srb08 (Aug 23, 2016)

amberg said:


> Sorry, but before I leave , I must say that this thread was started with a very good grilling man. And I miss his grill pics. And I know that I have not been here but a couple years, And I have learned a lot from you all. Esp. the ones that taught me to do pictures. But as of now I don't think my pictures make a hoots ass to but a few people, In which I like. And you know who you are. Don't think that I have done anything wrong here that I know of. If so please let me know!! If my pictures or posts are not welcome here please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Charlie



Charlie:
Why would you leave?
I enjoy your posts & pics and would hate to see you go.
You bring a unique perspective to the forum, that's interesting and refreshing.
You're honest and tell it like it is. If some don't like that, or are critical, screw em. You're a real guy, living a real life, not some loud mouth, internet tough guy wanna be, living in his moms basement.
Your friends here appreciate you.
I would really hate to lose your perspective on things.
And.........I like your pics.

Steve


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Four slabs of porky goodness, done on the grill, the way my wife likes them, lightly sauced during the cooking process. They end up with a sweet caramelized crust but are still juicy on the inside. They'll eat but Ribs on the smoker are my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 520853



srb, sure looks good. was wondering if u had a moment or two, if u could post up the procedures u used to produce your ribs, type etc. meat prep. general rub info. etc


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Charlie:Why would you leave?I enjoy your posts & pics and would hate to see you go.You bring a unique perspective to the forum, that's interesting and refreshing.You're honest and tell it like it is. If some don't like that, or are critical, *screw em.* You're a real guy, living a real life, not some loud mouth, internet tough guy wanna be, living in his moms basement.Your friends here appreciate you.I would really hate to lose your perspective on things.And.........I like your pics.Steve



yeah, my thot's exactly....


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2016)

Here ya go @srb08

http://www.grilled.net/smoked-twice-baked-potatoes/


----------



## srb08 (Sep 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Here ya go @srb08
> 
> http://www.grilled.net/smoked-twice-baked-potatoes/




Those are going to be outstanding! 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## svk (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll be expecting samples in the next few days


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 14, 2016)

Just some nasty chicken leg quarters, the skin was like perfectly roasted thanksgiving turkey skin w a little smoke flavor, the meat was moist and delicious w/o any sauce w wonderful flavor. I'm growing more fond of Stubb's smoking chips each time I use them, there's a scant handful, soaked about 20 mins. in the tinfoil and a
nice mellow/sweet smoke, the onion helps to flavor and keep the smoke/chicken moist too.
http://www.truevalue.com/product/BBQ-Smoking-Wood-Chips-All-Natural-2-Lbs-/56195.uts












.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 18, 2016)

Went to the high class butcher shop in Cary to get some prime hamburger to celebrate National Cheeseburger Day and got distracted by fresh Wahoo steaks........... painted w melted butter, lime juice and zest,lemon pepper, dillweed and salt, basted and grilled med. rare/rare. w some rice and a baked potato w all the fixins. I ate more than a 1/2 lb of the fish.............it could be my favorite s/w fish.......that or fresh Triggerfish, I can't decide ......one day I'll have to cook them together and pick a winner.


----------



## benp (Sep 19, 2016)

My girlfriend got me this for an early birthday present last month.






I absolutely love it and use it about 4 days a week minimum. Every one in her family except 1 brother has the same model.

Yesterday's lunch I did pizza on a stone.






For my work lunches Monday and Tuesday, I fired up 2 New York strips.






I smoked them for an hour at 160. Pulled them off and cranked the grill up to 500. Once at 500 for a while I had them on for 4 min per side.

This is after letting them rest for about 15 minutes. Came out very good. I surprised myself.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 19, 2016)

benp said:


> My girlfriend got me this for an early birthday present last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## benp (Sep 19, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Outstanding!



Thanks!!!

Those were the second set of steaks I've done on this. First ones were the same principle but the 500 degree sear was in a cast iron skillet. I like the way I just did it better. 

The grill has been a lot of fun. I've come to realize that so-so cooks taste really good and when you nail it.........oh man. 

I haven't done anything involved like brisket or pork butt yet, just simple stuff.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 19, 2016)

benp said:


> My girlfriend got me this for an early birthday present last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......Does she have a sister that's single ?


----------



## srb08 (Sep 19, 2016)

benp said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Those were the second set of steaks I've done on this. First ones were the same principle but the 500 degree sear was in a cast iron skillet. I like the way I just did it better.
> 
> ...


The fun is just starting. Have a good time experimenting.
Prime Rib, lightly smoked then finished on the grill or in the oven is superb.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 22, 2016)

Hocks on the WSM from some pigs we raised this year. Brined for three days, then smoked with cherry to 150°. These will be cooled, vac sealed and frozen for beans and soup this winter. We used a different butcher and they cut these HUGE! They're like miniature hams. There was enough meat I cut off a taster. Think intense salty ham with a touch of the piquant flavor of corned beef.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 24, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> Hocks on the WSM from some pigs we raised this year. Brined for three days, then smoked with cherry to 150°. These will be cooled, vac sealed and frozen for beans and soup this winter. We used a different butcher and they cut these HUGE! They're like miniature hams. There was enough meat I cut off a taster. Think intense salty ham with a touch of the piquant flavor of corned beef.


Those should make a righteous pot of beans.


----------



## benp (Sep 25, 2016)

I made pork tenderloin today using a recipe courtesy of ratsass on ar15.com. 

This is the recipe. 

................

Got this recipe years ago and have been using it for years. Best pork tenderloin I've ever had and everybody that tries it loves it. Thought it was time to share: 

As a public service to my trusted allies I'm sharing this recipe. It is badass. Never fails. Always impresses. It's a little bit of a pain in the ass to source the two main marinade ingredients (in TN) but worth the trouble. Emphasis added below because I've had friends try to shortcut the ingredients and it sucks when you do. 

Ingredients: 

1 package containing 2 pork TENDERloins. NO, not LOINS 

1 entire head of Elephant Garlic 
NO, NOT REGULAR GARLIC 

8-12 ounces of DARK soy sauce. NO, NOT REGULAR SOY SAUCE 

1 entire stick of butter. Whatever kind of butter. Butter is butter. 

Look around and find the right ingredients. Don't be trying to substitute the wrong ingredients for my awesome, badass recipe. 

Rough chop/slice the entire freakin head of elephant garlic. Not 1 clove-the entire package. Doesn't have to be chopped too fine. That's a US quarter for comparison. 


Sauté (sweat) the garlic in the melted stick of butter. Add the dark soy and stir well. Don't go getting all freaky and try to use regular soy sauce. Your dog or pet goat won't be able to choke this stuff down if you screw up and buy regular soy sauce or try to use regular garlic. Let marinade cool. 

Lay the two tenderloins out, pierce them all over with a fork and rub with some black pepper. It ain't rocket science just use whatever amount you're comfortable with. 

Pour the mixed up marinade on top in a baking dish, plastic container or my personal favorite a 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag. Turn to cover the meat. 

Stick in the fridge for 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Not 2. Not 5. I like to rotate or turn the tenderloins every half hour to hour. The fridge is that big 6 foot tall box in your wife's room that you keep your beer in. It's usually white or silver in color. Ask her if in doubt. Also if she's one of those really good wives that not only makes the sandwiches but fetches your beers don't admit you know of said fridge's existence. Marinate the meat in a cooler in the backyard with some ice. 

After 2-1/2 to 3 hours take your meat out (hahahaha) and let it get closer to room temp. I let it sit out for half an hour which is coincidentally about how long it takes charcoal to burn down after lighting and get right for cooking. 
Can't help you if you have gas (hahahaha again). Get rid of that gas grille. 

Toss on the grill over some grey coals or low to medium heat if you still haven't tossed out that pathetic gas grille. I toss a hickory chunk on the fire at this point. The marinade is a mighty bold flavor so the bold hickory smoke makes it even better. Pecan or cherry don't cut it. 

Close the lid with the vents open and slow grill the suckers until they are MEDIUM. Turn them every 4 or 5 minutes. That would be 145 degrees for anybody sophisticated enough to own an instant read thermometer. If you don't have one, quit being a cheap, amateurish schmuck and order one. Your friends and loved ones will think you've become a grilling God. 

Warning: it will smell like a barnyard the first five or ten minutes it's cooking due to all that butter burning. 

Halfway there. Note the lack of flames and charred flesh: 

You want them to have a little pink in the middle. 145 is minimum cooked temp for pork and the max you want to cook this dish. I cook to 138 and let them sit covered ten minutes. They rise to 143 to 145. 

If you've ignored my sage thermometer advice and insist on being a cheap and amateurish then eyeball them and try to determine that they're done by picking them up from one end with tongs. When they just start to stiffen up and don't bend easily they're getting right. Ask your wife if in doubt whether the meat's stiff enough. Bet you get a wisecrack. 

After 20 minutes at 325-350 degrees according to the 49 cent thermometer on the grill: 

You know deep down that grill thermometer is a no-good, lying piece of crap, but it makes you feel better THINKING it's 325 degrees inside the grill. The reality is it's roughly somewhere between 215 and 499 degrees in there, give or take a few. 

Let them sit 10-15 minutes covered with foil after they hit 135-140 (the temp will climb while they're resting) then slice into medallions about 1/2" thick. They can sit for 30 minutes and that just makes them juicier and better. Hide the knives because all you need to cut the medallions up and eat them is a fork. 

Done: 

Congratulations. Everybody you cook this for will bow down and praise you. Also you will definitely need some French bread to sop up the ungodly juices on the platter after you have sliced this up. In fact you can probably just toss out the meat and sop up the juice and call that dinner. 

Try it and let me know what you think. 

.............

Turned out absolutely incredible. 

Grill fired up. 





In the marinade process





On the grill





Done


----------



## benp (Oct 5, 2016)

Did Chicken breasts for the rest of the weeks work lunches this afternoon. 

Grill fired up, breasts harpooned, and been on for a while. 











Done at 165 internal temp and sat for 1/2 hour. 






Scrump-dilly. 

I love this grill. 

I'll have to post about my first pulled pork that I did last Sunday.


----------



## svk (Oct 5, 2016)

Gotta love technology in this case!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 6, 2016)

benp said:


> I made pork tenderloin today using a recipe courtesy of ratsass on ar15.com.
> 
> This is the recipe.
> 
> ...




Looks like a pellet grill. I've been researching them. May I ask how you like it, what model, any down sides etc?


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Looks like a pellet grill. I've been researching them. May I ask how you like it, what model, any down sides etc?



I love it!!!!

It's a Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone Wifi model.

I had been looking at them but my grill fund took the form of a jeep this spring. Lol

My girlfriend has the same one, as does her dad , and one brother. I'm the only one with the wifi.

When she got it for me the wifi model was the only Daniel Boone one they had.

I wasn't sure about the wifi at first but I really really like it. My girlfriend really likes it too so I am going to get her the upgraded wifi board for Christmas.

My pulled pork came out a little squirrelly, to me anyways, that I did.

It was a 4.7lb butt and I was putting it in the cooler wrapped in a towel in less than 6 hrs.

My girlfriend also did one and hers took 10. I was worried the grills temp and actual temp were off.

I did some tests yesterday with surface thermometers and the temp in center is dead on above 150 degrees with only a 10-15 degree difference on the outer edges.

I attribute that to playing with the firebox so I am ok with it as I was worried the grill was actually 100 degrees hotter or so that what it indicated.

A good place for a lot of reading is pelletheads.com. 

I spend a lot of time there.

ETA - The downsides are small for me. 

1. There is nothing really quick about it. 

2. There are startup and shutdown procedures.

Aaaaaand that's about it. 

I love the experimenting with food. You really can't screw anything up on it. It might be ok and taste good but when you nail it....oh man. 

I buy the pellets cheap and stack them deep. I am fortunate that I am surrounded by places that sell good food pellets at good/cheap prices. 

Get some good thermometers in addition to the one that comes with it. I have a maverick and. An instant one.


----------



## amberg (Oct 6, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Those should make a righteous pot of beans.



I agree, Would love to have one in the crock pot with some white beans!


----------



## srb08 (Oct 6, 2016)

benp said:


> I made pork tenderloin today using a recipe courtesy of ratsass on ar15.com.
> 
> This is the recipe.
> 
> ...


Fun, ain't it.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 6, 2016)

amberg said:


> I agree, Would love to have one in the crock pot with some white beans!


Yep, on a cold day, walking into the kitchen and smelling a pot of ham and beans on the stove is about as good as it gets.


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Fun, ain't it.



Very!!!!

I wing most of my cooking. I always have. It's just me and I'll eat stuff off the floor. 

For my birthday the neighbors got me a chicken leg and wing grill stand. Absolutely awesome. 






It's called a King Kooker. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CJ6EU36/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I always had a hard time with chicken legs on the grill. I would scorch the outside while the inside was still bleeding. 

The neighbor told me how he does it. 

He boils the chicken legs first. Once they float they are cooked. Marinade them then throw them on the grill at 300-350 for a while. Absolutely stupendous. 

The man has serious cooking/grill skills. I know some will laugh at the boiling first part but it works well for me and I don't blame you for laughing. 

One weekend the girlfriend was here I was making chicken. I forgot to pick up any marinades. I had half a bottle of Teriyaki marinade and half a bottle of Frank's Wing sauce. Screw it. Poured it all together and marinaded the chicken in it. 

Grilled it and it came out awesome!!!! Girlfriend loves it and calls it Teriyuffalo. 

Here is a batch I made on the pellet grill. 

Just on. 






Almost done. 






Plated. Very very good. The neighbor loved it........he is my most feared critic since he is so good at cooking.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 6, 2016)

benp said:


> Very!!!!
> 
> I wing most of my cooking. I always have. It's just me and I'll eat stuff off the floor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the perfect neighbor. Take advantage of his expertise, it'll flatten out the learning curve quite a bit.


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2016)

He's a great guy. Aside from being my best friend he's an overall awesome talented guy. 

I let him try the pulled pork. He said it was very good. He makes pulled pork all the time. 


The squirellyness of it came down to was that the cut was very lean. I had a Crossfit pig. 

I saw a couple minor stalls during the cook but nothing major. When I dig out the leftovers to re-heat there is no congealment or solidified fat. 

He's going to give me a butt from one of their pigs from last year. They had named him Chubs. I feel this one will be a little better.


----------



## svk (Oct 6, 2016)

That's decided it. When we do a northern MN gtg it's going to be at your place!


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2016)

Lmao. 

I get all panicky cooking for the masses. 

I've only been cooking for the girlfriend for a year. 

She's a great cook too


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 7, 2016)

Hickory smoked prime rib. 
Did this 14# er two weeks ago for some friends.




Simple salt, pepper, onion and garlic powder for the rub.

Onto the GMG set at 220*. Pulled it when the IT hit 135*. covered with foil for a 40 min rest. IT climbed to 140*.





Slice up. Ohhh soooo good.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 7, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Hickory smoked prime rib.
> Did this 14# er two weeks ago for some friends.
> View attachment 530088
> 
> ...


Outstanding!

I normally give mine about an hour of smoke then finish on the grill or in the oven at a higher temp, to set a crust.
Smoked Rib Roast is damn good.
Yours looks perfect.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 7, 2016)

benp said:


> Very!!!!
> 
> I wing most of my cooking. I always have. It's just me and I'll eat stuff off the floor.
> 
> ...


My grandmother would put a cut up chicken in a pressure cooker and par boil it before breading and frying.
It was great.
I'm going to experiment with doing Corned Beef on a rack, in a pressure cooker, prior to smoking.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## benp (Oct 8, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Hickory smoked prime rib.
> Did this 14# er two weeks ago for some friends.
> View attachment 530088
> 
> ...



That is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## srb08 (Oct 16, 2016)

svk said:


> Here ya go @srb08
> 
> http://www.grilled.net/smoked-twice-baked-potatoes/


Here you go Steve. 
My wife is not a carb kind of gal..................she ate one and half of a second.
I baked the Potato's in the oven, scooped out the innards, leaving some meat (like Potato skins) smoked the skins for 20 minutes, filled them with the mixture (slightly modified) then back in the smoke for about 30 minutes.
I'll be making them again.


----------



## svk (Oct 16, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 17, 2016)

Was finally cold enough to start building up my cheese stash.

Smoked up some guda, x-sharp cheddar, pepper/jack, horseradish cheddar, and bacon cheddar


Tossed in some peeled hard boiled eggs for smoked egg salad, and a hunk of sheep milk Blu cheese for a smoked Blu cheese salad dressing. 
.


----------



## svk (Oct 17, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Was finally cold enough to start building up my cheese stash.
> 
> Smoked up some guda, x-sharp cheddar, pepper/jack, horseradish cheddar, and bacon cheddar
> View attachment 531980
> ...


Wow yum!!!


----------



## srb08 (Oct 18, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Was finally cold enough to start building up my cheese stash.
> 
> Smoked up some guda, x-sharp cheddar, pepper/jack, horseradish cheddar, and bacon cheddar
> View attachment 531980
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## srb08 (Oct 18, 2016)

8lb Pork Butt done with Mustard and Carolina Butt rub.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 18, 2016)

Gosh that looks good.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife made enchiladas with ground turkey and some handmade
Tortillas. They were exceptional.

OOPs, wrong thread.............


----------



## benp (Oct 23, 2016)

Another attempt at pulled pork today. 

Neighbor gave me 2 roasts from their pig so hoping this goes a little better than the crossfit pig I did before. 

Physically not like the Boston butt I did before but more like pork porter houses. 

Last night I injected them with apple juice/worsteshire 
Then rubbed with tatonka dust. 





Grill fired up at 0500. 





Roasts on. 





Part way through. 





The stall showed up at 157 degrees. Hung out there for a little over an hour then plunked on through. 

165 degrees, "We're foiling up coach!!"









Pulled off at 200 and wrapped in towels and put in a cooler for 1.5 hours. 





Turned out good. This was lunch for all of us. The girlfriend saved my ass and brought stuff to make au jus. 





I have zero idea why mine cook so quick and have not a whole lot of juice. Grill was at 225 and double checked with grate thermometers. 


Oh well. Neighbors really liked it and the girlfriend liked it also. 

Enough left over for a few lunches too. [emoji16]


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 23, 2016)

Are you pulling at 200* and checking for tenderness? Or just pulling at 200*?

I usually start probing for tenderness around 200*. Usually pull mine around 205*.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 23, 2016)

benp said:


> Another attempt at pulled pork today.
> 
> Neighbor gave me 2 roasts from their pig so hoping this goes a little better than the crossfit pig I did before.
> 
> ...


Your ratio of surface area to mass is high. Lots of surface to conduct heat. 
The thinner the piece of meat, the more moisture it's going to lose.
Try cooking an entire butt, as one piece. 
Spraying every 45 minutes or so with a combination of Apple juice, vinegar and water helps. 
Those roasts looks good. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## benp (Oct 24, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Are you pulling at 200* and checking for tenderness? Or just pulling at 200*?
> 
> I usually start probing for tenderness around 200*. Usually pull mine around 205*.



I pulled at 200 then wrapped in a towel and put in the cooler for a while. 

I'll try that next time.


----------



## benp (Oct 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Your ratio of surface area to mass is high. Lots of surface to conduct heat.
> The thinner the piece of meat, the more moisture it's going to lose.
> Try cooking an entire butt, as one piece.
> Spraying every 45 minutes or so with a combination of Apple juice, vinegar and water helps.
> Those roasts looks good. Don't get discouraged.



I did spray with the apple juice every so often. 

Thanks. It's all fun.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 24, 2016)

benp said:


> I pulled at 200 then wrapped in a towel and put in the cooler for a while.
> 
> I'll try that next time.



Use a toothpick or something similar to check for tenderness. If it slides in with no resistance, it's done. Also it the bone pulls rite out your pretty much there.


----------



## benp (Oct 24, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Use a toothpick or something similar to check for tenderness. If it slides in with no resistance, it's done. Also it the bone pulls rite out your pretty much there.


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 24, 2016)

benp said:


> Thanks!!!!!!



Noticed in you pic your using oven therms to check your pit temps. While they help, you can't check them without opening the lid. As the saying goes, if you're lookin, your not cookin.

Get a good dual probe therm like the maverick 732, 733, or a Igrill2. They have one probe for pit temps and one for food temp
It's possible your pit temp isn't what you think it is.


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

Was going to grill boneless ribs but since I just ran out of propane I will be baking them instead. Will post progress pics.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Was going to grill boneless ribs but since I just ran out of propane I will be baking them instead. Will post progress pics.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## svk (Oct 26, 2016)

Duck rumaki.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Duck rumaki.
> 
> View attachment 533618



Not a big fan of duck, but dam does that look good. 
Wrap that bacon around venison, and I'll be knocking on your door.


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Not a big fan of duck, but dam does that look good.
> Wrap that bacon around venison, and I'll be knocking on your door.


After its marinated for three days the duckiness is all gone.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Duck rumaki.
> 
> View attachment 533618


Outstanding!
What do you use for a marinade?


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Outstanding!
> What do you use for a marinade?


Lawrys steak and chop marinade. 3 full days in the sauce. 

When I do grouse I use the Hawaiian version and throw in a cube of pineapple under the bacon too.


----------



## amberg (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Duck rumaki.
> 
> View attachment 533618



 You live much too far from me!! LOL


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

amberg said:


> You live much too far from me!! LOL


You could always host a gtg?


----------



## amberg (Oct 29, 2016)

svk said:


> You could always host a gtg?



I would love to. But the wife's father was sent to the hospital Tuesday by the rescue people., he is 93 years old, and his sister is 98 years old, and they argue every day on the phone like little kids , The wife has not been in a very good mood for the last several years if you know what I mean.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Duck rumaki.
> 
> View attachment 533618



Fantastic Steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't remember the last time I had Duck. 

That looks Scrump-Dilly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks. The neighbors loved it. They couldn't believe it was duck because "duck normally tastes like crap". I told them I'd been working on this recipe for years after enduring many meals of duck that wasn't the best.

Can't remember if I mentioned but I only cook duck one of three ways: rumaki, stroganoff, or jerky. Otherwise you get the not desirable taste of liver loud and clear lol.


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2016)

amberg said:


> I would love to. But the wife's father was sent to the hospital Tuesday by the rescue people., he is 93 years old, and his sister is 98 years old, and they argue every day on the phone like little kids , The wife has not been in a very good mood for the last several years if you know what I mean.


Sorry to hear man. I'm sure someone will host a gtg in your neighborhood at some point coming up.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 30, 2016)

Dry aged strips fresh off the grill.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 31, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Dry aged strips fresh off the grill.
> 
> View attachment 534347



Those look great... Did you dry age them yourself?


----------



## benp (Oct 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Those look great... Did you dry age them yourself?



I am curious as well. I'm not familiar with dry aging. 

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## amberg (Oct 31, 2016)

benp said:


> I am curious as well. I'm not familiar with dry aging.
> 
> Looks awesome!!!



They do make you hungry don't they!


----------



## benp (Oct 31, 2016)

amberg said:


> They do make you hungry don't they!



Lol!!!!

I was just thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 31, 2016)

benp said:


> I am curious as well. I'm not familiar with dry aging.
> 
> Looks awesome!!!




I've read about it on a smoking meat forum I frequent. However, I'm too nervous to try it.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Those look great... Did you dry age them yourself?





benp said:


> I am curious as well. I'm not familiar with dry aging.
> 
> Looks awesome!!!





mybowtie said:


> I've read about it on a smoking meat forum I frequent. However, I'm too nervous to try it.



See page 8, post 158 of this thread for more info on how I do it. It's easy. I was nervous on my first attempt but it passed quickly. Start with 14 days and work your way up. If you keep things clean and the temp right, it's idiot proof.
I found Choice Strip shells pretty cheap, $5.47 a pound, at Sams last week. I bought two, about 30lbs total. I'm aging them now. They'll be ready to cut and package around Thanksgiving.


----------



## svk (Nov 1, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I start with a whole Primal. Below is a pic of two strip shells I did earlier this year.
> View attachment 506548
> 
> I rinse and pat dry before placing on a rack, on a sheet pan. The sheet pan goes in the vegetable drawer of my Pantry fridge. The drawer stays around 38 degrees. Nothing else is allowed in the drawer while it has meat aging in it. There they stay, until I pull them out to slice, trim and package. During the aging process, the meat develops a crust that has to be trimmed off before eating or packaging. After trimming, I vacuum pack the steaks individually and freeze.
> ...


QTLA


----------



## srb08 (Nov 1, 2016)

svk said:


> QTLA


Thanks Steve!


----------



## amberg (Nov 3, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> I've read about it on a smoking meat forum I frequent. However, I'm too nervous to try it.



Don't think smoked meat will hurt you, as it is all I had to eat up until about 1971 when we got a freezer, but we still smoked the hams and shoulders, and the side meat. Which I miss to this day! Always used green hickory in a tin stove to smoke the meat in the meat house. Again I miss doing that.


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 3, 2016)

amberg said:


> Don't think smoked meat will hurt you, as it is all I had to eat up until about 1971 when we got a freezer, but we still smoked the hams and shoulders, and the side meat. Which I miss to this day! Always used green hickory in a tin stove to smoke the meat in the meat house. Again I miss doing that.



Oh, I'm not worried about smoked meats/foods. Been smoking for yrs. 
I was referring to dry aging meats.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2016)

Carolina dry rub ribs. Put the dry rub and brown sugar on the ribs then did about 45 minutes over charcoal with hickory chips. Finishing in the oven covered in foil.


----------



## amberg (Nov 4, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Oh, I'm not worried about smoked meats/foods. Been smoking for yrs.
> I was referring to dry aging meats.



Guess I was thinking about scalding hogs, And salting the hams, shoulders, and side meat for couple months, then hanging them up in the meat house to smoke them to keep the skippers out of the meat. We used to kill 8 to 12 hogs every year and salt them down. Then build a fire with green hickory saplings in a old tin heater in the meat house so it would only put out smoke for 3 or 4 days after the meat was removed from the salt and hung up on meat hooks above the smoke.


----------



## amberg (Nov 4, 2016)

svk said:


> Carolina dry rub ribs. Put the dry rub and brown sugar on the ribs then did about 45 minutes over charcoal with hickory chips. Finishing in the oven covered in foil.
> 
> View attachment 535270
> View attachment 535271



Again


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 4, 2016)

amberg said:


> Guess I was thinking about scalding hogs, And salting the hams, shoulders, and side meat for couple months, then hanging them up in the meat house to smoke them to keep the skippers out of the meat. We used to kill 8 to 12 hogs every year and salt them down. Then build a fire with green hickory saplings in a old tin heater in the meat house so it would only put out smoke for 3 or 4 days after the meat was removed from the salt and hung up on meat hooks above the smoke.



That brings back many fond memories. I remember in the late sixties early seventies my dad and uncle butchering hogs. They would use every thing but the squeal. Catch the blood for blood pudding and blood sausage. salt the hinds and bellies like you mentioned. Dad hated the scurfing process. lol


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 4, 2016)

svk said:


> Carolina dry rub ribs. Put the dry rub and brown sugar on the ribs then did about 45 minutes over charcoal with hickory chips. Finishing in the oven covered in foil.
> 
> View attachment 535270
> View attachment 535271



Ribs..... I like ribs. and those look great.


----------



## amberg (Nov 4, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> That brings back many fond memories. I remember in the late sixties early seventies my dad and uncle butchering hogs. They would use every thing but the squeal. Catch the blood for blood pudding and blood sausage. salt the hinds and bellies like you mentioned. Dad hated the scurfing process. lol



Don't forget the lard making, and the brains and scrambled eggs for the first breakfast. Can't find any lard around here anymore. I guess people are scared to eat good food anymore. " Don't mean you Steve! " 

Hog jowl is also hard to beat in my book!!


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 4, 2016)

amberg said:


> Don't forget the lard making, and the brains and scrambled eggs for the first breakfast. Can't find any lard around here anymore. I guess people are scared to eat good food anymore. " Don't mean you Steve! "
> 
> Hog jowl is also hard to beat in my book!!




If I remember correctly, they would boil certain"parts" of the hog to make head cheese. But I definitely remember jowl bacon.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2016)

Ribs were tender and tasty. This was my first try cooking them in this manner so I'm happy. 

The rub could have been more robust. I didn't put too much on as I wasn't sure how strong it would be. Next time I'll go heavier on the spices.


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 5, 2016)

svk said:


> Ribs were tender and tasty. This was my first try cooking them in this manner so I'm happy.
> 
> The rub could have been more robust. I didn't put too much on as I wasn't sure how strong it would be. Next time I'll go heavier on the spices.
> 
> View attachment 535321



I'd eat 'em..


----------



## amberg (Nov 5, 2016)

svk said:


> Ribs were tender and tasty. This was my first try cooking them in this manner so I'm happy.
> 
> The rub could have been more robust. I didn't put too much on as I wasn't sure how strong it would be. Next time I'll go heavier on the spices.
> 
> View attachment 535321



Damn, you guys. another # 1 in my book!!


----------



## amberg (Nov 5, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> If I remember correctly, they would boil certain"parts" of the hog to make head cheese. But I definitely remember jowl bacon.



Very true. But I can not talk about that on these forums. We had people to do that job back then. It was always salted meat.


----------



## amberg (Nov 5, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> I'd eat 'em..



As would I!!


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2016)

They still make head cheese up here. I've never tried it though. 

That's one of those things where you need to have a few beers in you the first time you try it. Kind of like soft shell crab. It took me a few drinks in to try it and gol darn, those things are darn tasty!


----------



## amberg (Nov 5, 2016)

svk said:


> They still make head cheese up here. I've never tried it though.
> 
> That's one of those things where you need to have a few beers in you the first time you try it. Kind of like soft shell crab. It took me a few drinks in to try it and gol darn, those things are darn tasty!



Try it . You will like it. As I have eaten it all my life. It is a southern thing, " very good " 

I bet USMC615 would like it!!


----------



## srb08 (Nov 5, 2016)

amberg said:


> Don't forget the lard making, and the brains and scrambled eggs for the first breakfast. Can't find any lard around here anymore. I guess people are scared to eat good food anymore. " Don't mean you Steve! "
> 
> Hog jowl is also hard to beat in my book!!


I buy Lard at the local Grocery store. It used to come in blocks. Now it comes in little tubs. 
I don't use it except to occasionally fry fish. It makes a difference.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 5, 2016)

amberg said:


> Very true. But I can not talk about that on these forums. We had people to do that job back then. It was always salted meat.





svk said:


> They still make head cheese up here. I've never tried it though.
> 
> That's one of those things where you need to have a few beers in you the first time you try it. Kind of like soft shell crab. It took me a few drinks in to try it and gol darn, those things are darn tasty!





amberg said:


> Try it . You will like it. As I have eaten it all my life. It is a southern thing, " very good "
> 
> I bet USMC615 would like it!!



When I lived in New York, there was a little sausage shop not far from where I lived, that was owned by an old German couple. The old Lady convinced me to try their Head Cheese. It was outstanding. 
I've never had any, from any place else, that even came close. 
I don't even buy it anymore, because I'm always disappointed.


----------



## amberg (Nov 6, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> If I remember correctly, they would boil certain"parts" of the hog to make head cheese. But I definitely remember jowl bacon.



Yes also called souse. I love it with a sprinkle of sugar on the slice!!


----------



## amberg (Nov 6, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I buy Lard at the local Grocery store. It used to come in blocks. Now it comes in little tubs.
> I don't use it except to occasionally fry fish. It makes a difference.
> View attachment 535492



The only way to fry chicken etc. But it is not like home made lard.

Sorry svk, You can't have any!! Just keep on  wood! lol.


----------



## benp (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone else doing the turkey on the grill this year?

My family has never done a turkey in the oven. Dad always did it on the Webber as long as I can remember. 

Sooooo.....this year since my neighbors are going to be home....I opened my mouth and said I'd give it a try on the pellet grill. 


I'll take pictures of the process and how it "hopefully" turns out.


----------



## svk (Nov 21, 2016)

benp said:


> Anyone else doing the turkey on the grill this year?
> 
> My family has never done a turkey in the oven. Dad always did it on the Webber as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


My friend's dad used to do those. Some of the best turkey I've ever had.


----------



## amberg (Nov 21, 2016)

benp said:


> Anyone else doing the turkey on the grill this year?
> 
> My family has never done a turkey in the oven. Dad always did it on the Webber as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...



Like to know how it turns out.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 21, 2016)

benp said:


> Anyone else doing the turkey on the grill this year?
> 
> My family has never done a turkey in the oven. Dad always did it on the Webber as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


Not doing one this year but have done quite a few. 
It's good eating, you'll like it. Are you going to brine the bird?


----------



## benp (Nov 22, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Not doing one this year but have done quite a few.
> It's good eating, you'll like it. Are you going to brine the bird?



Yep. It should be finished thawing tonight and I'll start the brining process.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 22, 2016)

benp said:


> Yep. It should be finished thawing tonight and I'll start the brining process.


Sounds like you've got things well in hand.
You'll be pleased with the end product.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday's dinner.
I've got this in the fridge, drying out. It's choice, not Prime but the drying process should make up for it.
I'll give it an hour of heavy smoke, then finish in the oven to Med Rare.
I started doing Rib roasts like this a few years ago, after having smoked Prime Rib at a steak place in Fort Walton Beach.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Nov 22, 2016)

Turkey on a smoker is delicious. Keeping it hydrated is huge. I use a lot of apples that give off moisture during the cook. I do not eat the apples just utilize their moisture for the cook and throw them away afterwords. 

2-4 hours of smoke is a decent amount for most people, you can wrap it at that point or throw it in the oven from there. A little is good and more is not always better, turkey has a lot of natural flavor and doesn't need a whole lot of smoke and the risk of drying out the bird goes up expeditionary with longer smoking times. 

Hope this helps, let me know if anyone needs more specifics. 

Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Nov 22, 2016)

Firemoore98 said:


> Turkey on a smoker is delicious. Keeping it hydrated is huge. I use a lot of apples that give off moisture during the cook. I do not eat the apples just utilize their moisture for the cook and throw them away afterwords.
> 
> 2-4 hours of smoke is a decent amount for most people, you can wrap it at that point or throw it in the oven from there. A little is good and more is not always better, turkey has a lot of natural flavor and doesn't need a whole lot of smoke and the risk of drying out the bird goes up expeditionary with longer smoking times.
> 
> ...


Brining helps a lot as well.


----------



## amberg (Nov 23, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Thursday's dinner.
> I've got this in the fridge, drying out. It's choice, not Prime but the drying process should make up for it.
> I'll give it an hour of heavy smoke, then finish in the oven to Med Rare.
> I started doing Rib roasts like this a few years ago, after having smoked Prime Rib at a steak place in Fort Walton Beach.
> ...



Damn't


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of smoked turkey...I'll try to post up some pictures of my work later. Brine at least 24 hours I feel is imperative. I agree w/ Fire I stuff the turkey w/ apples and oranges, inject the breast w/ melted butter (flavor the butter as you wish, I like cajun). I run the 1st hour on the smoker around 350-400 and it really helps the skin crisp up (found out by mistake, had forgotten to close the damper). Bring temp down to 250 and let it go ill I hit my internal temp target. I also put the bird in a tin foil style pan and dump a can of beer in the pan to assist a bit more w/ keeping the bird moist. I have found that keeping any sugar out of my rub helps to get the golden brown skin like I want, sugar will tend to burn and leave the skin too dark (black). Next bird I do I'm going to put in the pan breast down to see if that encourages an even moister breast.


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 24, 2016)

This was tonight's dinner, bone in pork shoulder. I did all of the prep last night and threw it in the pellet grill before I left for work this morning. It went 9 hours at 225 degrees. My wife stayed home today and pulled it off the grill when the internal temp reached the low 190's. It was fantastic, moist, tender, and full flavor! 




4088 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4089 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Thursday's dinner.
> I've got this in the fridge, drying out. It's choice, not Prime but the drying process should make up for it.
> I'll give it an hour of heavy smoke, then finish in the oven to Med Rare.
> I started doing Rib roasts like this a few years ago, after having smoked Prime Rib at a steak place in Fort Walton Beach.
> ...


I'd like this twice if I could.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 24, 2016)

wood4heat said:


> This was tonight's dinner, bone in pork shoulder. I did all of the prep last night and threw it in the pellet grill before I left for work this morning. It went 9 hours at 225 degrees. My wife stayed home today and pulled it off the grill when the internal temp reached the low 190's. It was fantastic, moist, tender, and full flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a plate! 

What type of pellet grill you got?


----------



## Firemoore98 (Nov 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Brining helps a lot as well.



Well said, brining is very important. 

I find 24hours can be a bit much and can make the meat soggy. I shoot for 2-4hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Nov 24, 2016)

wood4heat said:


> This was tonight's dinner, bone in pork shoulder. I did all of the prep last night and threw it in the pellet grill before I left for work this morning. It went 9 hours at 225 degrees. My wife stayed home today and pulled it off the grill when the internal temp reached the low 190's. It was fantastic, moist, tender, and full flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 24, 2016)

I also brine my turkey/chicken for 12-24 hrs. Rinse good. I seperate the skin from the breast with a spoon and add several pats of butter under the skin.

I start them on my pellet grill on low setting, 150* for a hr, then up the temp to 225 until done. I don't add any fruit or vegetable to the cavity, maybe a half stick of butter, but that's it. 

Never experienced the soggy/ mushy breast mentioned above.

BTW.. I referring to fresh birds, not enhanced by packing co with 6-9% solution. Enhanced birds, IMO, do not benefit from brining, as there already "full" so to speak, and can't absorb any more liquid.


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 24, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I'll take a plate!
> 
> What type of pellet grill you got?



It's a Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone. http://greenmountaingrills.com/products/grills/daniel-boone-pellet-grill-non-wifi/

Mine is about 4 years old and doesn't have all the fancy features of the new ones but it gets the job done!


----------



## benp (Nov 24, 2016)

Welp. I did the bird.

This is the recipe I followed.

http://howtobbqright.com/2014/11/22/how-to-smoke-a-turkey/

I picked up the turkey Saturday. All I could find in the small weight range was frozen. So, I got an 11lb one.

It went into the fridge as soon as I got home Saturday.

Forward to Tuesday night. Turkey was thawed and I decided to get the brining process going since I was going to be doing it for 24hrs.

In the brine and outside to keep cold.











I pulled the turkey out yesterday afternoon and begun phase 2. 

Aaaaaaaand this is where my panic began to set in in. Turkey was an awesome grey color. Oh poop. I coined it the "Bird of Death."

I mixed a cocktail to get my wits and went and told the neighbors I'm not guaranteeing anything.

Bird of Death.







All rubbed, injected, and trussed up to sit in the fridge over night.







Started the grill at 0730 this morning.






Bird on a bit after 0800 with grill at 300 degrees.






Every hour I spritzed it with an apple juice/worscheshire mix. I rotated it 180 degrees 1.5 hrs into it.

3.5 hrs later internal temps were 165-168. Pulled the turkey and let it rest.

Neighbor getting ready to commence carving.











I asked him if he thought if it was dry. He started laughing and said it's the juiciest turkey he's ever carved.






The "Bird of Death" was a big hit. Everyone loved it.


----------



## svk (Nov 24, 2016)

benp said:


> Welp. I did the bird.
> 
> This is the recipe I followed.
> 
> ...


Final product looks awesome. Was it an ingredient in the brine that caused the odd color?


----------



## benp (Nov 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Final product looks awesome. Was it an ingredient in the brine that caused the odd color?



The molasses is the only thing I can think of. You couldn't even see the turkey in the bucket except if it was near the top or just poking out.

I also lifted the skin from the meat before I brined it for when I added the rub directly on the meat under the skin. So, I think the brine got in there also.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 24, 2016)

benp said:


> The molasses is the only thing I can think of. You couldn't even see the turkey in the bucket except if it was near the top or just poking out.
> 
> I also lifted the skin from the meat before I brined it for when I added the rub directly on the meat under the skin. So, I think the brine got in there also.


Glad all went well. They bird looks perfect. 
Brine is our friend!


----------



## benp (Nov 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Glad all went well. They bird looks perfect.
> Brine is our friend!



Thanks!!!! 

This was the biggest pre cook preparation project I have done so far. I was nervous.

Yes it is.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 24, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I'd like this twice if I could.



Here's the finished product. An hour of smoke, then onto the grill. 20 minutes at 450, lowered the temp to 325 and finished. This is more done than I like rib roasts but we had a last minute guest who only eats beef med/well or well done. This was as close as I could get it. It was still pretty good.


----------



## benp (Nov 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Here's the finished product. An hour of smoke, then onto the grill. 20 minutes at 450, lowered the temp to 325 and finished. This is more done than I like rib roasts but we had a last minute guest who only eats beef med/well or well done. This was as close as I could get it. It was still pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 539162



That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## srb08 (Nov 24, 2016)

benp said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> This was the biggest pre cook preparation project I have done so far. I was nervous.
> 
> Yes it is.



You're doing things right. Proper preparation and attention to detail. Those are the keys to success.
Nervous is good. It means you care about what you're doing.
Now comes the fun part. Experimenting with different meats and methods. Stuff that you think is less than perfect will be better than anything the average guy will ever cook on a grill.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 24, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Glad all went well. They bird looks perfect.
> Brine is our friend!



Ever since I tried brining pork chops I will never go back to the dry,tough mealy unbrined pork chops. Beer brines and pork are made for each other. I've also had outstanding results w homemade turkey brines and smoking with charcoal and hardwood chunks. Brines make it easy to cook great meats and it's about impossible to dry out brined meat, even if it is overcooked it is still moist and tender.


----------



## amberg (Nov 25, 2016)

benp said:


> Welp. I did the bird.
> 
> This is the recipe I followed.
> 
> ...



Hmm hmm good! Good job!


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 25, 2016)

You did good. Glad it was a big hit. 
My guess is the molasses caused the off color.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 27, 2016)

First cook on the new smoker. The old one blew a big fireball out the bottom, when I went to light it last week. The entire Burner unit and Venturi were toast. When I tried to pull it out to clean, the entire bottom fell apart.
I've got a 16lb bird going, as a trial run. So far the unit is maintaining a consistent 230f with both burners on low. It's 40f and windy out, so this should be a good test.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 27, 2016)

The trial run went very well. 16lb bird soaked in a basic brine for 18 hrs. Basic Poultry rub, 2.5 hrs at 230F, with heavy smoke. 5 hrs at 250F, with what ever smoke was left. Pulled off at an internal temp of 160F. Good flavor and perfect moisture content.
After sealing things up, I think this unit will do just fine.


----------



## benp (Nov 28, 2016)

srb08 said:


> The trial run went very well. 16lb bird soaked in a basic brine for 18 hrs. Basic Poultry rub, 2.5 hrs at 230F, with heavy smoke. 5 hrs at 250F, with what ever smoke was left. Pulled off at an internal temp of 160F. Good flavor and perfect moisture content.
> After sealing things up, I think this unit will do just fine.
> 
> View attachment 539792




Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 29, 2016)

srb08 said:


> The trial run went very well. 16lb bird soaked in a basic brine for 18 hrs. Basic Poultry rub, 2.5 hrs at 230F, with heavy smoke. 5 hrs at 250F, with what ever smoke was left. Pulled off at an internal temp of 160F. Good flavor and perfect moisture content.
> After sealing things up, I think this unit will do just fine.
> 
> View attachment 539792



Looks good from here..


----------



## srb08 (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's a couple of strip shells that I dry aged for 21 days.
I cut and trimmed them earlier today.
They'll be vacuum packed and frozen, tomorrow.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 4, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Here's a couple of strip shells that I dry aged for 21 days.
> I cut and trimmed them earlier today.
> They'll be vacuum packed and frozen, tomorrow.
> View attachment 541041



Oh my, those look good. When's dinner??


----------



## benp (Dec 4, 2016)

Venison steaks for the next 2 days lunches 





Did them at 225 until internal hit 125 then pulled it off. 

Cranked grill to 450 then 5 minutes a side. 

4 minutes might of been a little better. 

First time doing venison on the pellet grill.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 4, 2016)

benp said:


> Venison steaks for the next 2 days lunches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Outstanding!



Thanks!!

The girlfriend really liked it.

I took 3 chunks over to the neighbor. After the first one he said "I am really liking your new hobby."

After the second one I asked him what he though it was. He replied "roast beef. Damn good roast beef"

As he finished the last one I told him it was venison. 

He just looked at me and said that he never ever had venison that tasted like that.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 5, 2016)

benp said:


> Venison steaks for the next 2 days lunches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'd eat that. Good job.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2016)

benp said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The girlfriend really liked it.
> 
> ...


I like how your steaks were cut thicker. I am going to ask my butcher to do that next year.

I marinade my wild game for as long as possible, usually 3 days before cooking. Really takes any undesired taste out of the meat. And cooking rare to medium rare makes a big difference too.


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2016)

svk said:


> I like how your steaks were cut thicker. I am going to ask my butcher to do that next year.
> 
> I marinade my wild game for as long as possible, usually 3 days before cooking. Really takes any undesired taste out of the meat. And cooking rare to medium rare makes a big difference too.



I soaked them in salt water for a couple hours to get a lot of the blood out. 

All I used on the outside was a rub I had.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 12, 2016)

Smoked bacon and Blu cheese burgers.

150* for about a hr and a half, then in a pan to sear and bring internal to 135* 

Gosh were they good.


----------



## amberg (Dec 12, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Smoked bacon and Blu cheese burgers.
> 
> 150* for about a hr and a half, then in a pan to sear and bring internal to 135*
> 
> ...



Looking good, any special recipe for those?


----------



## svk (Dec 12, 2016)

Wasn't hungry until I saw that!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> Looking good, any special recipe for those?



90% beef. 
Few slices bacon fried crispy. 
Blue cheese crumbles or a wedge broken into chunks.
Salt, pepper, garlic powder, to taste.
Mix, smoke, sear.

Most importantly , ENJOY.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 13, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Smoked bacon and Blu cheese burgers.
> 
> 150* for about a hr and a half, then in a pan to sear and bring internal to 135*
> 
> ...


Cooked to perfection!


----------



## amberg (Dec 13, 2016)

svk said:


> Wasn't hungry until I saw that!!!



Nor I!! as I love that food!! I feel bad now!


----------



## amberg (Dec 15, 2016)

A couple pics. of my new venture since my old grill is dedicated to waxing traps, I decided to buy a small electric smoker, ( thanks to you guys ) so far I like it better than a grill. some big chicken legs that even mamma liked, I am happy! 

Thanks guys! you know who you all are, one of which is not here now!
edit again, Thanks for breaking me Lol.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 15, 2016)

amberg said:


> A couple pics. of my new venture since my old grill is dedicated to waxing traps, I decided to buy a small electric smoker, ( thanks to you guys ) so far I like it better than a grill. some big chicken legs that even mamma liked, I am happy!
> 
> Thanks guys! you know who you all are, one of which is not here now!



They look fantastic.


----------



## amberg (Dec 15, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> 90% beef.
> Few slices bacon fried crispy.
> Blue cheese crumbles or a wedge broken into chunks.
> Salt, pepper, garlic powder, to taste.
> ...



I sure will enjoy, going to try with venison soon I hope.


----------



## svk (Dec 15, 2016)

amberg said:


> A couple pics. of my new venture since my old grill is dedicated to waxing traps, I decided to buy a small electric smoker, ( thanks to you guys ) so far I like it better than a grill. some big chicken legs that even mamma liked, I am happy!
> 
> Thanks guys! you know who you all are, one of which is not here now!
> edit again, Thanks for breaking me Lol.


Looks great!


----------



## amberg (Dec 18, 2016)

Tried a venison meatloaf today with the other chicken wings, Both the girls loved it so I am happy!


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 19, 2016)

amberg said:


> Tried a venison meatloaf today with the other chicken wings, Both the girls loved it so I am happy!



Both look great. Love venison meatloaf.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 20, 2016)

amberg said:


> Tried a venison meatloaf today with the other chicken wings, Both the girls loved it so I am happy!


Damn that looks good. You're on your way.


----------



## amberg (Dec 21, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Damn that looks good. You're on your way.



Well, the girls liked the chicken legs so much I decided to rub down 13 more for a 24 hr. soak in the fridge to do tomorrow.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 21, 2016)

amberg said:


> Well, the girls liked the chicken legs so much I decided to rub down 13 more for a 24 hr. soak in the fridge to do tomorrow.



13? Don't think that's enough.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 21, 2016)

amberg said:


> Well, the girls liked the chicken legs so much I decided to rub down 13 more for a 24 hr. soak in the fridge to do tomorrow.



You've just hit the tip of the iceberg.
When you start doing other meats and side dishes, the girls will declare you King.
Sounds like you have a loyal following already.


----------



## amberg (Dec 21, 2016)

Decided to do half today. put them in at 4 pm and out at 7:05 when the thermometer started beeping at 165 IT. Decided to use a aluminum pan to see how they turn out. It took about 30 minutes longer in the pan than on the racks. Still turned out good. Will do the other half tomorrow straight on the racks and compare. ( like this smoking thing. )


----------



## srb08 (Dec 21, 2016)

amberg said:


> Decided to do half today. put them in at 4 pm and out at 7:05 when the thermometer started beeping at 165 IT. Decided to use a aluminum pan to see how they turn out. It took about 30 minutes longer in the pan than on the racks. Still turned out good. Will do the other half tomorrow straight on the racks and compare. ( like this smoking thing. )


If you like chicken, you'll love pork. A perfectly smoked slab of baby back ribs, is a true culinary delight.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 22, 2016)

Did some venison backstrap tonight.

Vac sealed with some marinade overnight.





Cold smoked for a hr, then set the temp to 225*.





Pulled em at 138*. Let rest for a few before slicing.






Great smoke flavor, tender and juicy.
They look very rare, but they took on the color of the marinade.


----------



## bikemike (Dec 22, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Did some venison tenderloin tonight.
> 
> Vac sealed with some marinade overnight.
> View attachment 545339
> ...


Red n juicy that's how I like my steaks


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 22, 2016)

Bowtie! That looks amazing. Very well done. I just have to ask, is that tenderloin or backstrap? I mean, they're both the best cuts off a deer, I just was trying to picture the animal I'd have to reach up into to get cuts like that.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 22, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> Bowtie! That looks amazing. Very well done. I just have to ask, is that tenderloin or backstrap? I mean, they're both the best cuts off a deer, I just was trying to picture the animal I'd have to reach up into to get cuts like that.




You know what, good catch. It was in fact back strap. Don't know why I typed tenderloin..
That would be one heck of a tenderloin wouldn't it. Lol.

Thanks for the compliment, and pointing out my error.

Edit: all fixed..


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 22, 2016)

We're like children here with the tenderloins, the day it's brought home and hung. Butter, diced onion, minced garlic, and the sliced up tenders in a hot pan. Salt and pepper may join the party depending on morning/night school day/weekend. We fork fight over it.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 22, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> We're like children here with the tenderloins, the day it's brought home and hung. Butter, diced onion, minced garlic, and the sliced up tenders in a hot pan. Salt and pepper may join the party depending on morning/night school day/weekend. We fork fight over it.



There's been many a fork fight over tenderloin at our shop. Lol

One of our traditions is the one who gets the deer has to cook it. And of course, they get the first bite. And it's usually a big bite.


----------



## benp (Dec 23, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Did some venison backstrap tonight.
> 
> Vac sealed with some marinade overnight.
> View attachment 545339
> ...



Fantastic!!!!!!!

I've heard that marinading with a vacuum sealer is the best way but I could never figure out how it doesn't suck the marinade out. 

How do you like the smoke tube? I like that!!!!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 23, 2016)

benp said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> I've heard that marinading with a vacuum sealer is the best way but I could never figure out how it doesn't suck the marinade out.
> 
> How do you like the smoke tube? I like that!!!!!!



I use the gentle mode on my sealer, and stop before the liquid get to the top..

I use the tube all the time. Great tool.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 23, 2016)

Doing a test run on a appetizer for tomorrow evening. Think they call em monk balls.
Don't laugh at me, I didn't name em.

Anyway I forgot to snap pics of them being built.

I took jalapeño and removed the seeds. Diced em kinda fine. Added cream cheese, blu cheese, garlic powder and a pinch of BBQ rub.

Formed balls the size of large marbles, and wrapped them with breakfast sausage, covered them well with rub. Then wrapped with a thin slices of my home made bacon.

Also did the same with a chunk of pepper jack, and smoked 5yr aged cheddar.

So here they are on the pit. Planning on 2hrs @225*. Then a quick run under the broiler to crisp up the bacon.





I used different colored toothpicks so I could tell them apart.
I'll post pics of the finish goods..... Unless they suck. Lol


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok, it's official. They definitely don't suck. There sinfully delicious.

After a minute or two under the broiler.





This is the cream cheese jalapeño filled one.





All three together. 




Only thing I'll change is the amount of rub on the outside of the sausage. It overpowered the sausage.

All three were great, but my favorite was the cream cheese/jalapeño.
I basically made a filling for stuffed jalapeño, but instead of stuffing, I minced the peppers up and added that to the filling.

The possibilities are endless on what you could stick in there.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 23, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Ok, it's official. They definitely don't suck. There sinfully delicious.
> 
> After a minute or two under the broiler.
> View attachment 545506
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 24, 2016)

Got a new gas grill for an early Christmas present................................





burned the new off it......................






then broke it in w 2 large ribeyes, no pics of that but they were tender and delicious. Lately I've been seasoning my steaks w a healthy dose of Janes Crazy Mixed Up Salt on all sides and letting them rest in the fridge an hour or 2. This time an hour + @ room temp. The salt pulls moisture to the surface to absorb the salt and spices and later it pulls the moisture and flavors back into the meat ( that's what I read on some grilling website ) and it definately adds more flavor than seasoning minutes before they hit the grill as I've done for decades.

....edit 15 mins. to 650 a few more to 675 and I turned it down, it was cool and breezy, 48k btus I think it would make 700+ on a sunny summer day. I have to fab a shelf because the lid is about too short for beer can chicken. I'm going to make it sit just above the center burners w the tents removed, to set the upright chicken or 2 on and roast w the outside burners for tomorrows Christmas dinner.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 25, 2016)

Smoked chicken w/o the beer can; lemon,onion,seasoning and Newcastle in the pan. Boiled the pan and shut off the center burners to roast @ 400 for an hour and 15 mins. pic @ 15 mins. smoke just starting. It was tender,juicy and delicious.


----------



## amberg (Dec 26, 2016)

Smoked a picnic ham yesterday for Christmas supper, put the trimmings in a pie tin with holes in the bottom to let the juices drip down on the top of the ham. Turned out pretty good so I was told.


----------



## amberg (Dec 26, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Doing a test run on a appetizer for tomorrow evening. Think they call em monk balls.
> Don't laugh at me, I didn't name em.
> 
> Anyway I forgot to snap pics of them being built.
> ...



Look damn good to me. Is that the amazin smoke tube?


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 26, 2016)

amberg said:


> Look damn good to me. Is that the amazin smoke tube?



Yes it is. I've got two the 12" and the expanding 12-18". They work great.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 26, 2016)

amberg said:


> Smoked a picnic ham yesterday for Christmas supper, put the trimmings in a pie tin with holes in the bottom to let the juices drip down on the top of the ham. Turned out pretty good so I was told.



Great minds think alike. I also did a ham.
I didn't use the scraps for drippings tho.
Made a peach glaze instead. 

Yours looks great...


----------



## amberg (Dec 28, 2016)

Tried my first summer sausage smoke. Tastes pretty good so I guess it is ok.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 31, 2016)

Temps were in the mid 30's, so it was a perfect day to add to my smoked cheese supply.
Used hickory for this batch. 4 hrs of smoke.
Did x sharp, pepper jack, and my wife's favorite, horseradish.






No, I didn't smoke them stacked up like this. It happens to be the only pic of them after the smoke.
Let them rest in my project fridge overnight on racks.




All vac sealed and ready for a 4-6 week rest.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 31, 2016)

VERY impressive Bowtie! Cold smoke I assume? I assume the rest is in the fridge? After that do you freeze or what? How long does it keep? I tried cheese once with mediocre results. I had much better luck with sausage. Had a local butcher add some nitrite to a batch of andouille which I cold smoked with pecan pellets for four hours. Fantastic!


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 31, 2016)

Don't have any festivities to attend today or tomorrow but when Meijer puts butts on sale for $1.19/lb I feel compelled to act. We'll enjoy a few sandwichs tomorrow with the vinegar sauce I still have from my NC trip and then vac seal and freeze the rest. Should be lighting the Stubb's and hickory in the WSM a couple hours before the ball drops.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 31, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> VERY impressive Bowtie! Cold smoke I assume? I assume the rest is in the fridge? After that do you freeze or what? How long does it keep? I tried cheese once with mediocre results. I had much better luck with sausage. Had a local butcher add some nitrite to a batch of andouille which I cold smoked with pecan pellets for four hours. Fantastic!



Yes, cold smoked. It will keep for yrs if vac sealed and in fridge. I've got x-sharp cheddar I smoked 5 yrs ago vac sealed in my fridge. I only break it out on special occasions.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Yes, cold smoked. It will keep for yrs if vac sealed and in fridge. I've got x-sharp cheddar I smoked 5 yrs ago vac sealed in my fridge. I only break it out on special occasions.


My complaint about the cheese was the harshness of the smoke flavor. I didn't age it though. Does the aging take away that bite?


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 31, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 547317
> 
> Don't have any festivities to attend today or tomorrow but when Meijer puts butts on sale for $1.19/lb I feel compelled to act. We'll enjoy a few sandwichs tomorrow with the vinegar sauce I still have from my NC trip and then vac seal and freeze the rest. Should be lighting the Stubb's and hickory in the WSM a couple hours before the ball drops.



What rub did you use?


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> What rub did you use?


As anal as I am about everything else I really don't worry about the rub. I used to make my own following Michael Ruhlman's recipe. Then I tried different brands from the store and I never really noticed a huge difference in the finished product so now I just buy the big containers of BBQ rub from GFS. I notice a much bigger difference from wood species than rub as long as the salt, paprika, and chili powder are prevalent in it.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 31, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> My complaint about the cheese was the harshness of the smoke flavor. I didn't age it though. Does the aging take away that bite?



Well, the closer the smoke generator is to the cheese, the bitter taste will be very noticeable. I age mine a minimum of 4 weeks. It makes a huge difference.

However, you can smoke cheese and eat it the same day if your smoke source is 15' from the cheese, and you add a cooling chamber between the smoke and cheese.
The more you can cool the smoke, and give the nasty stuff in the smoke to dissipate, the smoother the flavor on the cheese.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 31, 2016)

I had a friend make me a tray similar to the A maze N pellet smoker and set it in the bottom of my WSM with the cheese on top. You've got me thinking I need to try it again and set up differently. I'm guessing some sort of flexible ducting piped through the air vent in the bottom of the WSM would work. Hmmmm.....


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 31, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> I had a friend make me a tray similar to the A maze N pellet smoker and set it in the bottom of my WSM with the cheese on top. You've got me thinking I need to try it again and set up differently. I'm guessing some sort of flexible ducting piped through the air vent in the bottom of the WSM would work. Hmmmm.....




Exactly. I usually have a old mailbox under my deck which is 12' high. That's piped into a old 2 drawer filing cabinet that is mounted to the underside of the deck. The flex pipe then goes into my cold smoke cabinet. The "chamber" cools the smoke and cleans it also. I have a small computer fan in the pipe to help things along if needed. 

I didn't use that setup this time, as I take it down during the snow months. 

So this batch will have to mellow out for several weeks as the tube was only a couple feet from the smoker.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Temps were in the mid 30's, so it was a perfect day to add to my smoked cheese supply.
> Used hickory for this batch. 4 hrs of smoke.
> Did x sharp, pepper jack, and my wife's favorite, horseradish.
> 
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## amberg (Dec 31, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Yes, cold smoked. It will keep for yrs if vac sealed and in fridge. I've got x-sharp cheddar I smoked 5 yrs ago vac sealed in my fridge. I only break it out on special occasions.



When you get ready to throw it out you can always send it my way, As I will take very special care of it! lol.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 1, 2017)

Had to include the money shots because it still amazes me that 16 hours on heat then two hours resting wrapped in foil can produce meat this juicy. It just never gets old.....


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 1, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 547624
> View attachment 547625
> 
> Had to include the money shots because it still amazes me that 16 hours on heat then two hours resting wrapped in foil can produce meat this juicy. It just never gets old.....



Gotta love that. Looks great.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 1, 2017)

Yah just don't zoom in on that second pic if you're hungry. Just sayin'. The last couple hours the kids and I were picking hunks of bark off of the top and shortly after the divots in the meat were pools of juice. I will say that the butt pictured was noticeably juicier when opened up. The other two were tender but drier. First time it has stuck out to me like that.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 5, 2017)

Love some Baby Backs and Tri tip fresh off the Traeger! Oh and some smoky beans.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 5, 2017)

I just licked my screen....


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 5, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> I just licked my screen....


........

Tri-tip just got bumped up my list.


----------



## benp (Jan 6, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 547624
> View attachment 547625
> 
> Had to include the money shots because it still amazes me that 16 hours on heat then two hours resting wrapped in foil can produce meat this juicy. It just never gets old.....





Biigg50 said:


> Love some Baby Backs and Tri tip fresh off the Traeger! Oh and some smoky beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding guys!!!!

I was away for Christmas at the girlfriends and the neighbor asked if he could use the grill. He was going to make Mahi Mahi for his wife. 









He said it turned out great and the wife really liked it.

ETA- speaking of the girlfriend, she got me an 8lb brisket for Christmas. [emoji2]


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 6, 2017)

benp said:


> Outstanding guys!!!!
> 
> I was away for Christmas at the girlfriends and the neighbor asked if he could use the grill. He was going to make Mahi Mahi for his wife.
> 
> ...



Now, she's a keeper.


----------



## benp (Jan 6, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Now, she's a keeper.



Yep!!! She is. 

She has a lot more confidence in me than I do for cooking. 

LOL - When I was at her folks for Christmas I showed them a picture of "death bird" after I pulled it out of the brine at Thanksgiving. 

Their expression was priceless.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 6, 2017)

You guys are making me drool!!! Looking fantastic. Couple money shots back at ya!


----------



## benp (Jan 6, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> View attachment 548768
> View attachment 548769
> You guys are making me drool!!! Looking fantastic. Couple money shots back at ya!




Nice!!!!

Whatcha got Going on there? 


Damn. I wish it wasn't subzero out. I've been jonesing not being able to use the grill on a consistent basis


----------



## srb08 (Jan 7, 2017)

benp said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> Whatcha got Going on there?
> 
> ...


I fired up the grill today and did steak, chicken, peppers and onions, for Fajitas. 18* with no wind, so it wasn't too bad.
I like to take advantage of the nice days, to fire up the grill or smoker.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 8, 2017)

Picked up a spiral sliced ham on sale for .69c lb. Comes with a salted Carmel glaze.
Not sure on the glaze, but I'll try it.

Plan on double smoking it tomorrow afternoon with maple pellets. 225* until it hits a IT of 145*
I'll glaze it a couple times when it hits 125*.

I'll update tomorrow with pics after its done.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 8, 2017)

I try to get out, and they keep pulling me back in....


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 8, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 549306
> 
> I try to get out, and they keep pulling me back in....



That's a great price... I'd be grabbing a few for sausage.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 8, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> That's a great price... I'd be grabbing a few for sausage.


It's funny, I was eyeing stuffers on eBay today. I've made loose sausage in the past but never stuffed.

The pathetic thing about the butts is I have a freezer full of pork from the hogs we raised last summer. I had the butts all turned into steaks and sausage though because I run across cheap meat like this for the smoker all the time.
Oh, plus I just got this sauce worked up for pulled pork


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 8, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> It's funny, I was eyeing stuffers on eBay today. I've made loose sausage in the past but never stuffed.
> 
> The pathetic thing about the butts is I have a freezer full of pork from the hogs we raised last summer. I had the butts all turned into steaks and sausage though because I run across cheap meat like this for the smoker all the time.
> Oh, plus I just got this sauce worked up for pulled pork



So did the sauce come out as good as expected?


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 9, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> So did the sauce come out as good as expected?


I wanted to replace what thus far I've had to travel to the south to get. I think I've accomplished that, at a minimum. Now the tweaking begins but to answer your question; yes!


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 9, 2017)

The double smoked ham with a salted caramel glaze was fantastic. 

Wasn't sure about the glaze, but wow was it good. 










Guess The light wasn't quite right. Looks like a horrible gray color. But trust me it was a normal pinkish smoked ham color.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 10, 2017)

brats bathed in brown beer and onions before hitting the grill.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 10, 2017)

So I thought I was getting regular pork tender loin. Instead I was pleasantly surprised by these little pork butt tender filet. Never heard of these before, very tender and tastes great. Olive oil, smoked salt and pepper. Smoked for 45 min then cooked at 350 till 160 internal temp. Can cut with a fork.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 11, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> So I thought I was getting regular pork tender loin. Instead I was pleasantly surprised by these little pork butt tender filet. Never heard of these before, very tender and tastes great. Olive oil, smoked salt and pepper. Smoked for 45 min then cooked at 350 till 160 internal temp. Can cut with a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, some of the names they come up with to market certain cuts are hilarious. Looks delicious none the same.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 11, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> So I thought I was getting regular pork tender loin. Instead I was pleasantly surprised by these little pork butt tender filet. Never heard of these before, very tender and tastes great. Olive oil, smoked salt and pepper. Smoked for 45 min then cooked at 350 till 160 internal temp. Can cut with a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Who cares what they call em. They look delicious.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 11, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> brats bathed in brown beer and onions before hitting the grill.



Well I changed/reversed my plan after I found this recipe for Sheboygan brats , http://allrecipes.com/recipe/87053/sheboygan-grilled-brats/

I altered it a bit, 1/3 stick butter, 1 LARGE vidalia onion halved/sliced and a large green pepper cut up and cooked down 15 mins. seasoned w Janes Crazy m/u Salt, added a spoonful of chopped garlic and cooked 5 mins. more, one bottle of local brown ale and covered/ turned down/steamed while I grilled the brats ( about 20 mins.)
put them in the pot and covered for 10 mins.
hot from the oven hoagie rolls slathered w a heap of mayo, 2 slices of provolone, a brat and 1/2 on the bun and smothered w the onion/peppers and some of the beerjuice from the pot.
It was a big, messy pile of deliciousness I had to eat over the plate w a roll of paper towels in front of me and wash my hands, face and beard afterwards. I will definitely cook/eat them again. I noticed 2 of the 5 brats leaked juices as they grilled, one sent a fine geyser squirting up in the air and they both shrunk more than the other 3. After sitting in the beer broth they all were plump again and I could not tell which ones leaked/shrunk on the grill.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 12, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> It was a big, messy pile of deliciousness


Up until this, I wasn't there with you. This brought me into your dining room


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 12, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> Up until this, I wasn't there with you. This brought me into your dining room



I'm right behind you.


----------



## benp (Jan 15, 2017)

Girlfriend is up. New York strips this afternoon. 

Outside temp was decent so grill came out. 














I think I over did them a touch long. 

Girlfriend loved it. Tasted very very good


----------



## amberg (Jan 16, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> The double smoked ham with a salted caramel glaze was fantastic.
> 
> Wasn't sure about the glaze, but wow was it good.
> 
> ...



Looks like a winner!   Think I have missed a lot of good food pics. since my computer has been out of service!


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 16, 2017)

Starting some venison pastrami. Took mix of sirloin, top and bottom round roasts (8 total) out of the freezer tonight. I'll let them thaw overnight, then into the brine/cure for 12-14 days before they hit the smoker. 




I'll post more pics when they go into the 2 week bath tomorrow.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 16, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Starting some venison pastrami. Took mix of sirloin, top and bottom round roasts (8 total) out of the freezer tonight. I'll let them thaw overnight, then into the brine/cure for 12-14 days before they hit the smoker. View attachment 551366
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics when they go into the 2 week bath tomorrow.


Pins and needles....

Unfortunately my grills and smokers will be cold for a bit as I attempt to re-build the coffers and prepare for a trip next month by working 80 hour weeks so I will be living vicariously through y'all. I did thaw out some pulled pork for lunch for a few tomorrow though.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 16, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> Pins and needles....
> 
> Unfortunately my grills and smokers will be cold for a bit as I attempt to re-build the coffers and prepare for a trip next month by working 80 hour weeks so I will be living vicariously through y'all. I did thaw out some pulled pork for lunch for a few tomorrow though.



We'll do our best to keep your mouth watering and your stomach growling.


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2017)

Technically not grilled but I bought some ribs on sale to do innthe slow cooker with a mustard vinegar sauce I found.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 16, 2017)

svk said:


> mustard vinegar sauce


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## mybowtie (Jan 17, 2017)

Starting the Vastrami this morning.
My method..

Brine: for every gallon of water, 1/3 cup canning salt and sugar. I use a mix of light brown sugar and stevia.
1 tbsp cure # 1. Also called instacure #1, or Prague powder #1.

In a sauce pan combine 2 cups water too each 2 tbsp pickling spices. Bring to a boil and let simmer for 20 min.
let cool before adding mixture to your brine.





Rinse the roasts well in cold water, and inject them with the brine solution. This aids in the curing process, as you are now curling from the inside out as well from the outside.






Rule of thumb is 2 days in the brine for every inch of thickness, plus 2-4 days for good measure . Thickest part is about 4". So 2x4 = 8 days + 4 = 12 total. You can't "over cure" a chunk of meat as its equalized with the brine. However, you can under cure it. So if something comes up, you can leave it for a extra day or two.

My project fridge with 3 containers of venison starting their 12+ day soak. Along with a supply of smoked cheese.

I'll update in 12 days when the smoking process starts.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 17, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Starting the Vastrami this morning.
> My method..
> 
> Brine: for every gallon of water, 1/3 cup canning salt and sugar. I use a mix of light brown sugar and stevia.
> ...







...it's been a long while but years ago I found a recipe for a fish brine w pickling spice, and semi/cold hickory smoked 20 lbs. or so of fresh King Mackerel steaks about 1-1/2" thick. ................ it was probably the best meat I ever smoked.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> ...it's been a long while but years ago I found a recipe for a fish brine w pickling spice, and semi/cold hickory smoked 20 lbs. or so of fresh King Mackerel steaks about 1-1/2" thick. ................ it was probably the best meat I ever smoked.


I have a pickling recipe that's really good. Can dig it out if anyone is interested.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 17, 2017)

svk said:


> I have a pickling recipe that's really good. Can dig it out if anyone is interested.



I'm in, I have a few old smoking cookbooks that the misses put up somewhere and I can't find them.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> I'm in, I have a few old smoking cookbooks that the misses put up somewhere and I can't find them.


Just checked the fishing forum that I used to be a part of and they folded the site so I couldn't grab the recipe. I know it's on my old computer but may take some time. It's worth saving though so I'll have to fire up that old POS. 

I need the measurements but I know it's 3 days in salt water then rinse well and a day in vinegar then rinse well again and a week in the brine. Sugar, port wine, and pickling spices go in the brine. Of course that means nothing if I can't find the recipe.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2017)

I've got a full rack of ribs in the crock pot with a combination beer and vinegar/mustard sauce. I'll cook it overnight then throw it in the fridge or on the back deck aka "grandmas refrigerator" for the day to cool and let the flavors mix.

My grandma used to store food on her back steps all winter if the fridge got full so I coined that term. My wife thinks I'm crazy to do that.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 18, 2017)

svk said:


> I know it's on my old computer but may take some time. It's worth saving though so I'll have to fire up that old POS



Too funny. I have an old PC I keep kicking around just in case I start brewing again. It holds three or four beer recipes that were amazing!


----------



## srb08 (Jan 18, 2017)

svk said:


> I have a pickling recipe that's really good. Can dig it out if anyone is interested.


Yes please.


----------



## benp (Jan 18, 2017)

Mmmmmmmm........pickled Northern....

Drool.....


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2017)

These are awesome. That sauce did good work. 

Just trying to hold off on eating till the wife gets home.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 18, 2017)

svk said:


> These are awesome. That sauce did good work.
> 
> Just trying to hold off on eating till the wife gets home.
> 
> View attachment 551917



LOL, she's got you trained.


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> LOL, she's got you trained.


lol she didn't even know about them till I put this pic on Facebook.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 18, 2017)

svk said:


> Just checked the fishing forum that I used to be a part of and they folded the site so I couldn't grab the recipe. I know it's on my old computer but may take some time. It's worth saving though so I'll have to fire up that old POS.
> 
> I need the measurements but I know it's 3 days in salt water then rinse well and a day in vinegar then rinse well again and a week in the brine. Sugar, port wine, and pickling spices go in the brine. Of course that means nothing if I can't find the recipe.



I think I found the brine recipe I used for the Mackerel.

3 cps water
1 1/2 C pickling salt
3/4 C B sugar
1TBLS coarse B pepper
6 bay leaves
1 1/2 tsp. whole allspice
1 1/2 tsp whole cloves 2 tsp ground ginger
2 cloves garlic 

brine overnight, rinse well and pat dry, air dry a few hours and smoke. I think this brine would be too strong for mild fish but it was fine on the Mackerel, if a bit too salty, King Mackerel are salty w/o any salt added to them.


----------



## benp (Jan 22, 2017)

Grills been fired up for the last few hours. 

First I made chicken and rice for work lunches. 













Turned out good. Just used the grill like an oven. 

Next threw the pizza stone on. 





A boboli crust, sun dried tomato pesto sauce, turkey pepperoni and Wisconsin sharp cheddar. 

The neighbors son absolutely loves it. So I gave him half. It is a real treat for him. 





I nailed it this time. The crust was a neat combination of crunchy and chewy but not doughy. 

My best one yet. 

I love this grill


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## Magnumfloyd (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 23, 2017)

Those are some awesome looking ribs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 24, 2017)

Beautiful smoke ring


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 24, 2017)

Magnumfloyd said:


>



Mighty fine looking ribs. Hmm, I've got a few racks of SLR in the freezer. Wife loves ribs.


----------



## amberg (Jan 27, 2017)

I smoked a couple lbs. of fresh breakfast sausage I made a few days ago, turned out pretty good.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 29, 2017)

Not real BBQ but it was good. Stuffed some flank steak and put on Traeger.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Jan 29, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Not real BBQ but it was good. Stuffed some flank steak and put on Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 30, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Not real BBQ but it was good. Stuffed some flank steak and put on Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need more info... You can't leave us guessing what's in them...


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok pound the steak flat 1/2", olive oil, salt and pepper, garlic, picked asparagus, prosciutto and provolone. Slice into pin wheels across the muscle. Seer both ends then put on a pan in Traeger for 20 min at 350.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 30, 2017)

They sound as good as they look.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, if you remember a couple weeks ago I posted about starting my Vastrami.
Well, today was the day. Smoking day...

Rinsed, and trimmed a little more of the silver skin off




Patted dry, then rubbed with coarse sea salt, (sparingly, don't like 'em too salty), coarse black pepper, and granulated onion and garlic powder. Two of them had a generous amount of ground mustard added to the rub for some additional kick. Onto the GMG with 100% hickory pellets.





Pulled when they hit a IT of 130*. Then onto a rack over a aluminum pan with beef broth, covered tightly in foil, and into the oven. Steamed to a IT of 152*. 

Hear they are sitting on a rack to cool after steaming.





I'll post up some slicing pics tomorrow. Man does this stuff smell good... notice the little one over the aluminum pan is missing the left corner. You'll have to trust me, it tastes good too.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 30, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Ok, if you remember a couple weeks ago I posted about starting my Vastrami.
> Well, today was the day. Smoking day...
> 
> Rinsed, and trimmed a little more of the silver skin offView attachment 554958
> ...


Those look great! I could eat that every day.
Here's some beef Pastrami I did earlier this year. 
It didn't suck.

Ready for the smoker





As it came off of the smoker





Cooled, sliced and ready to eat.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 30, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Those look great! I could eat that every day.
> Here's some beef Pastrami I did earlier this year.
> It didn't suck.
> 
> ...



I've got to make some beef pastrami soon. Wife is weird and doesn't like venison.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's the rest of the pic's. 




Pan full of sliced up Vastrami...





All packaged up..


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow that looks good^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

D constructed backstrap kabobs, it's too much trouble to poke all that stuff on a skewer. The apple smoked bacon wrapped seasoned backstrap nuggets were grilled first and moved to the upper deck while the evoo, janes crazy mixed up salt, fresh ground Italian Herb Spice marinated onions grilled underneath and bathed the meat in that smoke/steam......................... barely any leftovers .............


----------



## srb08 (Jan 31, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Here's the rest of the pic's.
> 
> View attachment 555105
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## srb08 (Jan 31, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> D constructed backstrap kabobs, it's too muck trouble to poke all that stuff on a skewer. The apple smoked bacon wrapped seasoned backstrap nuggetes were grilled first and moved to the upper deck while the evoo, janes crazy mixed up salt, fresh ground Italian Herb Spice marinated onions grilled underneath and bathed the meat in that smoke/steam.........................there was barely any leftovers .............
> 
> View attachment 555221


Sounds great. Got any pics?


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Sounds great. Got any pics?



skewed the bacon to the backstrap w water soaked toothpicks and grilled them like small steaks. Onions stirred in the grill pan; next time I'll add peppers,mushrooms, etc. and stir/fry/grill them instead of spending 20 mins. of prep making skewers.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tri Tip roast marinaded in a bunch of good stuff.
Just about ready to come off the grill.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 5, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Tri Tip roast marinaded in a bunch of good stuff.
> Just about ready to come off the grill.
> 
> View attachment 556017




That's one good looking roast. 

Never had tried tip.. gonna have to fix that.


----------



## amberg (Feb 10, 2017)

Got my pork belly's out of the cure and cleaned up to go into the fridge to dry to get ready for a cold smoking. Cooked a few slices to test before they go in the smoker.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 10, 2017)

amberg said:


> Got my pork belly's out of the cure and cleaned up to go into the fridge to dry to get ready for a cold smoking. Cooked a few slices to test before they go in the smoker.



Amberg. Great start on your soon to be bacon... I just picked up 65# of bellies from my local butcher.
Temps dropped here, so there vac sealed and frozen until temps will be in the upper 30's. Hoping I can start brining late next week.

Do you wet or dry brine? And how long do you smoke yours for?


----------



## benp (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally some nice weather and I've been jonesing to fire up grill. 

And as usual over my head I go. 

I was wanting to try pulled pork again and I decided to follow this recipe. 

http://howtobbqright.com/pulledporkrecipesimple/

I really like his website. 

So yesterday morning I got a pork butt. A little larger than I wanted but it will cover my lunches for the week. 













All mustard'd up. 





Rubbed down and hanging out until grill gets stabilized 





Now last time I did a butt it went too fast. I figured it was a temp issue due to the firebox placement. 

I picked up another maverick because I ripped out wires from the thermocouple on the green mountain probe. 

I set that maverick up as a grate temp using one of the surface temp thermos as the base. 

Interdasting to say the least. Grill set at 235 maverick reading 265[emoji15]

I then found this nifty feature in the green mountain app. 





I cranked it as high as it would go to +20. 

Grill set at 230 and this was the grate reading. 





Much better. I can deal with this. 

I'm going to get a dedicated grate temp probe and am going to pull the trigger on this. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke

Threw the butt on at 11am and that sucker took its sweeeeeeet time to get to 165. Perfect. This is how it's supposed to go. It was dark out and I had the headlamp on. 

Got it all foiled up and back on to finish. 


Fell asleep on the floor with the dog. He had a rough day and I was beat from hauling wood. 





Hit 195 at 1030. Starting Pulling it at 1100pm. 









It didn't pull apart....it fell. [emoji2][emoji2]

Absolutely incredible. I nailed it. I had 4 sammiches at midnight. [emoji38]

Oh and this stuff....is....awesome.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 12, 2017)

benp said:


> Finally some nice weather and I've been jonesing to fire up grill.
> 
> And as usual over my head I go.
> 
> ...




Sorry to see the pup is hurting, but I'm thinking a few tidbits of that pulled pork will make him feel better.
It would make me feel better if I had some.


----------



## benp (Feb 12, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Sorry to see the pup is hurting, but I'm thinking a few tidbits of that pulled pork will make him feel better.
> It would make me feel better if I had some.



I have been along with pain meds from the vet. He's doing fine. This is the 4th time he's ripped that nail off.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 12, 2017)

Last night, lamb chops seasoned w JANES, Mcormick Italian herb grinder and chilled a few hours before painting them w mint jelly w chopped mint added and grilled almost rare. No time for finished pictures, maybe next time 

FYI that 2015 alamos malbec sucked, seriously; it was awful, first time I tried it and I will never buy it again, only 1 or 2 legs, dry and harsh and lousy flavor.


----------



## amberg (Feb 13, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Amberg. Great start on your soon to be bacon... I just picked up 65# of bellies from my local butcher.
> Temps dropped here, so there vac sealed and frozen until temps will be in the upper 30's. Hoping I can start brining late next week.
> 
> Do you wet or dry brine? And how long do you smoke yours for?



I did a dry cure with Morton's T.Q. and brown sugar with a little black pepper. I have never done a wet cure yet, but I am thinking about trying it next time. I smoked 1 day for 3 hours, let it rest in the fridge a couple days and did another 3 hours so far. I used the amazn tube smoker with the pitmasters pellets.


----------



## amberg (Feb 13, 2017)

Just starting the first 3 hour smoke. I did another one Saturday, might do one more tomorrow.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 13, 2017)

amberg said:


> Just starting the first 3 hour smoke. I did another one Saturday, might do one more tomorrow.



Looking good. I also dry cure. However, I use instacure #1 so I can adjust the salt level to our taste. 
I use the A-MAZE-N expandable tube. I can get around 7 hrs out of it. I smoke one tube, rest a day and repeat for around 24-32 hrs of smoke. I like Lumberjack hickory for the first tube or two, then switch to maple for the rest of the smoke.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 14, 2017)

Bacon wrapped cheese burger onion rings. 

Mix x-sharp cheddar with some ground beef, wrap that around two rings of onion. 
Then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 14, 2017)

Got a nice bone in ribeye roast, cut my own steaks that are 2 inches thick. Seasoned and put on the Traeger for a special meal tonight. These were quite a hit. It was a 18# roast and I got 8 steaks out of it. I only did 4 steaks for our family of 8. The steaks are that big. So the other 4 steaks are in the freezer for another night.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 15, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Got a nice bone in ribeye roast, cut my own steaks that are 2 inches thick. Seasoned and put on the Traeger for a special meal tonight. These were quite a hit. It was a 18# roast and I got 8 steaks out of it. I only did 4 steaks for our family of 8. The steaks are that big. So the other 4 steaks are in the freezer for another night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy. I'm trying hard not to lick my screen. That PR looks great...


----------



## benp (Feb 16, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Got a nice bone in ribeye roast, cut my own steaks that are 2 inches thick. Seasoned and put on the Traeger for a special meal tonight. These were quite a hit. It was a 18# roast and I got 8 steaks out of it. I only did 4 steaks for our family of 8. The steaks are that big. So the other 4 steaks are in the freezer for another night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible!!!!!!


Excellent job!!!!!


----------



## srb08 (Feb 16, 2017)

benp said:


> Finally some nice weather and I've been jonesing to fire up grill.
> 
> And as usual over my head I go.
> 
> ...


I've got a Thermo Works Smoke. It's a nice unit.
I also got a MK4 Thermo Pen. Excellent thermometer. The 1.5 second response time really make it handy for grilling.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 16, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Got a nice bone in ribeye roast, cut my own steaks that are 2 inches thick. Seasoned and put on the Traeger for a special meal tonight. These were quite a hit. It was a 18# roast and I got 8 steaks out of it. I only did 4 steaks for our family of 8. The steaks are that big. So the other 4 steaks are in the freezer for another night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding.


----------



## benp (Feb 16, 2017)

srb08 said:


> I've got a Thermo Works Smoke. It's a nice unit.
> I also got a MK4 Thermo Pen. Excellent thermometer. The 1.5 second response time really make it handy for grilling.



The thermo works smoke should be here today. 

I'll be getting a replacement to the GMG unit and I'll have the 2 Mavericks. Can't have too much stuff to monitor.


----------



## benp (Feb 16, 2017)

Holy cow. 

Brown santa dropped off the thermoworks smoke and an aluminum engine skid for the Jeep. 

This thing is awesome. It's like it rolls in real time. 





Highly recommend. 

I'm heading to the girlfriends this weekend. I'm going to make ribeyes for the family. 

Told her the grill is going to look like a porcupine with everything sticking out of it


----------



## benp (Feb 18, 2017)

4 ribeyes tonight. Seasoned them this morning and wrapped in Saran Wrap 





On the grill. Looked like a damn science experiment with all of the probe wires everywhere. 









But, having that many measuring devices really shows you how interesting the dynamics of a grill are 

Even though my girlfriends grill is maybe 6 months older than mine the characteristics are different. I got it figured out. 

Steaks are done. 









The girlfriend and her girls loved them


----------



## svk (Feb 18, 2017)

Finished product looks great.


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 19, 2017)

Some stuffed chicken breast on the Traeger. Stuffed with spinach, sun dried tomato and mozzarella. Some salt, pepper and Italian seasoning to taste. Cooked at 325° for approx 45 min.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benp (Feb 19, 2017)

Damn!!! Nice!!!

Suns out ...probes out. 

Made flying pigs for work lunches. 

Something a local grocery stores butcher shop does. 

A chicken Breast stuffed with different items then wrapped in bacon. 

A mushroom and Swiss and broccoli and cheddar. 





Done. 








These are very good. I think they have 6 or 8 different kinds. 

Probes get hot. [emoji15]


----------



## amberg (Feb 20, 2017)

Smoked a rack of chicken legs for supper tonight. A little change from pork and venison every night.


----------



## amberg (Feb 20, 2017)

benp said:


> 4 ribeyes tonight. Seasoned them this morning and wrapped in Saran Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm Mmm good! And I thought 2 probes was too many. lol!


----------



## benp (Feb 21, 2017)

amberg said:


> Smoked a rack of chicken legs for supper tonight. A little change from pork and venison every night.



Man that looks good!!! I love chicken legs.



amberg said:


> Mmm Mmm good! And I thought 2 probes was too many. lol!



Yeah, I tend to go overboard with things. I learned a lot though. 

I'm going to attempt the Brisket I got for Christmas this weekend. Pulled it out of the freezer last night. 

My first time with brisket. Not going to lie, I'm little nervous.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 21, 2017)

benp said:


> Man that looks good!!! I love chicken legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little tip for your brisket cook. Don't go by internal temp entirely, when a probe slides in with zero resistance it's done. The IT could be anywhere from 195-210°. 

Each piece of meat is different and times and temps can vary quite a bit.


----------



## svk (Feb 21, 2017)

Put way more rub/crust on the outside than you think you need. Makes better bark and gets into the meat better.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 21, 2017)

svk said:


> Put way more rub/crust on the outside than you think you need. Makes better bark and gets into the meat better.



Svk, whats your go to rub for brisket? Do you inject or foil at the stall? Just curious as there's so many methods, and each one results in some fantastic Q.


----------



## benp (Feb 21, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Svk, whats your go to rub for brisket? Do you inject or foil at the stall? Just curious as there's so many methods, and each one results in some fantastic Q.



I agree. I've been researching this and my head was spinning last night.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 21, 2017)

benp said:


> I agree. I've been researching this and my head was spinning last night.



Your correct, you can read dozens of methods that work well. 
I'm in the "KISS" camp..lol.
I trim the fat cap to about 1/4" thick. I do score the fat cap down to the meat.
My rub. Salt, corse black pepper, granulated onion and garlic powder. 
Most use equal amounts, but I use less salt. I do rub the night before. 
Temp set at 225*. When it hits the "stall", I foil tightly with a 1/2c of apple juice. You can use whatever you want, such as, water, beef broth, Dr Pepper, ect. Stall usually hits around 160*, but that varies. 

At this point you can stick it in the oven if you like(225*), because your obviously not getting anymore smoke flavor while foiled. 

Not sure what you have, whole packer, or just a flat?
With a packer, I probe both the point and flat when foiled. When the point hits 195*, I start to check for tenderness. Usually, the point will be probe tender before the flat because it has more fat in it. But not always. 
If point is tender, I separate and put the flat back on(foil optional), and keep cooking the flat until tender.
Point I chunk it up, add some BBQ sauce and back on the pit for burnt ends. Flat gets sliced when done. 

Good luck..


----------



## benp (Feb 21, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Your correct, you can read dozens of methods that work well.
> I'm in the "KISS" camp..lol.
> I trim the fat cap to about 1/4" thick. I do score the fat cap down to the meat.
> My rub. Salt, corse black pepper, granulated onion and garlic powder.
> ...



Hey thanks!!!!

I'm not sure if it's a flat or packer. It's only 8lbs. 

I'll definitely post way too many pictures as usual. The girlfriend likes to be kept up to speed with the cooking adventures so there are always a lot of them.


----------



## svk (Feb 21, 2017)

Truth be told I've helped two buddies with these but don't own a smoker myself (yet). 

Lots of black/red pepper and brown sugar. Spray it down often to keep it moist.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 21, 2017)

svk said:


> Truth be told I've helped two buddies with these but don't own a smoker myself (yet).
> 
> Lots of black/red pepper and brown sugar. Spray it down often to keep it moist.



Never used br sugar on a brisket. Might have to try that. 




benp said:


> Hey thanks!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a flat or packer. It's only 8lbs.
> 
> I'll definitely post way too many pictures as usual. The girlfriend likes to be kept up to speed with the cooking adventures so there are always a lot of them.



I've seen Packers in the 7# range, in fact I've got two from a buddies corn fed Angus. I've also has 22# Packers.
On the meat side, if there's a line of fat going across the brisket, that fat line is most likely the seam separating the flat and piont.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 21, 2017)

Benp, here's a pic of a packer, meat side up. Piont on left, flat right. 
Notice the difference between the grain/texture between the two cuts where the line hooks to the right.


----------



## benp (Feb 21, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Benp, here's a pic of a packer, meat side up. Piont on left, flat right.
> Notice the difference between the grain/texture between the two cuts where the line hooks to the right.View attachment 559692



Sweet!!! Thanks!!!

I'll take a picture when I pull it out.


----------



## svk (Feb 28, 2017)

Technically will be hitting the oven. Doing some jerky up on Thursday night so put a rub on the meat tonight. 

Black pepper, seasoned salt, garlic, and brown sugar. Made two versions of venison jerky and one batch of duck. 

Here's the duck breasts after I hit them with the meat hammer and applied the spices.


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 28, 2017)

Carne Asada, marinated flank steaks for 24 hrs then tossed on the Traeger 400° for 8 min per side. Mmmm good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd definitely trade my jerky for that!


----------



## Naylor649 (Mar 1, 2017)

svk said:


> Technically will be hitting the oven. Doing some jerky up on Thursday night so put a rub on the meat tonight.
> 
> Black pepper, seasoned salt, garlic, and brown sugar. Made two versions of venison jerky and one batch of duck.
> 
> ...



I usually get some pork fat to cut my goose/duck slim jims. Looks good though


----------



## svk (Mar 2, 2017)

Done. 

The stuff on the left that got Stubbs rub in addition to the regular spices is better.


----------



## amberg (Mar 4, 2017)

Decided to grind up 10 lbs. of fresh breakfast sausage the other day and stuff it in 21 mm casings for breakfast links. Then hot smoked them until fully cooked. Also finished slicing up my cold smoked bacon. Yummy!


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 4, 2017)

amberg said:


> Decided to grind up 10 lbs. of fresh breakfast sausage the other day and stuff it in 21 mm casings for breakfast links. Then hot smoked them until fully cooked. Also finished slicing up my cold smoked bacon. Yummy!



Bacon and sausage look great. Start smoking my bacon Monday morning.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Bacon and sausage look great. Start smoking my bacon Monday morning.



Cold smoking or warm smoking? Love bacon pictures!


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 5, 2017)

amberg said:


> Cold smoking or warm smoking? Love bacon pictures!




Cold smoke 5-7 hrs. Rest overnight, than another 5-7. Might go 3 rounds of smoke. Depending on color and taste. This batch getting all hickory.


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 5, 2017)

Today was a spatchcock turkey on the Traeger. 2 hr smoke and 2 hrs heat. It was nice and juicy and very flavorful.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 6, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Today was a spatchcock turkey on the Traeger. 2 hr smoke and 2 hrs heat. It was nice and juicy and very flavorful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tasty looking yardbird..


----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2017)

Are at the somewhat famous Hog's Breath Cafe today. 

Their BBQ was good and apps were excellent. Had a combo plate with chicken, pulled pork, and ribs.


----------



## amberg (Mar 8, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Cold smoke 5-7 hrs. Rest overnight, than another 5-7. Might go 3 rounds of smoke. Depending on color and taste. This batch getting all hickory.



I do the same. 3 hours on, one day off, 3 hours on, one day off. until I am happy with the smoke. The tube usually lasts about 3 hours with any of the pellets. ( I like apple ) Pittmasters are good also. We used hickory all my life in the old meat house. ( fruit wood is better ) IMO


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 9, 2017)

amberg said:


> I do the same. 3 hours on, one day off, 3 hours on, one day off. until I am happy with the smoke. The tube usually lasts about 3 hours with any of the pellets. ( I like apple ) Pittmasters are good also. We used hickory all my life in the old meat house. ( fruit wood is better ) IMO



I've got the expandable tube. Closed its 12" expanded its 18" can get around 7 hrs with lumberjack 100% hickory. 

I did my second round of smoke yesterday. Color looks good. Wife wants BLT salad with Blu cheese dressing, so I'll be doing a test fry a little later.


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 9, 2017)

Bacon turned out fantastic. Salt level is perfect. Little to smokey for the wife, but I'll let it mellow uncovered in the fridge for a few days and it will mellow out some. Total smoke time was around 14 hrs. 7 hrs one day, day of rest, and 7 hrs of smoke yesterday. Time to thaw the other 30 lbs and get that brined.


----------



## amberg (Mar 10, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Bacon turned out fantastic. Salt level is perfect. Little to smokey for the wife, but I'll let it mellow uncovered in the fridge for a few days and it will mellow out some. Total smoke time was around 14 hrs. 7 hrs one day, day of rest, and 7 hrs of smoke yesterday. Time to thaw the other 30 lbs and get that brined. View attachment 563669
> 
> View attachment 563670



Looking good!! You can always ship the other 30 lbs. down here for me to keep in storage for you. I have plenty of storage space. lol


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 11, 2017)

amberg said:


> Looking good!! You can always ship the other 30 lbs. down here for me to keep in storage for you. I have plenty of storage space. lol



I wouldn't feel comfortable putting that kind of burden on you and your family.


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 13, 2017)

Bacon all sliced up. Time to get the other 30# of bellies out of the freezer so I can get 'em brined and smoked. Thinking maple on the next batch.


----------



## svk (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh damn! Now I am hungry.


----------



## amberg (Mar 13, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Bacon all sliced up. Time to get the other 30# of bellies out of the freezer so I can get 'em brined and smoked. Thinking maple on the next batch.
> View attachment 564459



Mmmmm, mmmm, good!!


----------



## amberg (Mar 13, 2017)

Now I know what I'm having for breakfast in the morning!


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 14, 2017)

amberg said:


> Now I know what I'm having for breakfast in the morning! View attachment 564665



Same here.. gotta fuel up for the noreaster were getting today.


----------



## amberg (Mar 14, 2017)

And the results of above. Yummy! Grape jam with the toast.


----------



## amberg (Mar 14, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Same here.. gotta fuel up for the noreaster were getting today.



We were lucky here, most of that mess missed us here. Lots of ice one the lines this morning, and only a few hundred with out electric. It was all over here by 9:00 this morning. Hope you don't get to hard.


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 15, 2017)

amberg said:


> We were lucky here, most of that mess missed us here. Lots of ice one the lines this morning, and only a few hundred with out electric. It was all over here by 9:00 this morning. Hope you don't get to hard.



Didn't loose power, but got about 3' of snow. Been plowing clients out for the past 24 hrs. Time for a 10 hr nap. Lol


----------



## srb08 (Mar 20, 2017)

I did this Pastrami over the weekend. Total of 14 hrs cook time. Turned out very well.


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2017)

You smoking gurus make us regular "grilling" guys look like amateurs. 

I have a bunch of venison chops in marinade to grill up on Wednesday for steak tacos.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 21, 2017)

svk said:


> You smoking gurus make us regular "grilling" guys look like amateurs.
> 
> I have a bunch of venison chops in marinade to grill up on Wednesday for steak tacos.


I know better than that. You cook some killer stuff.


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 21, 2017)

Smoked some boneless chicken breast and had mashed potatoes and asparagus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amberg (Mar 22, 2017)

srb08 said:


> I did this Pastrami over the weekend. Total of 14 hrs cook time. Turned out very well.
> View attachment 566649



Damn't, I would love to get that in my slicer.


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 26, 2017)

Did some St. Louis style ribs on the Traeger for lunch. The dogs will get plenty of bones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## mybowtie (Mar 27, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Did some St. Louis style ribs on the Traeger for lunch. The dogs will get plenty of bones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, do those look yummy...


----------



## amberg (Mar 31, 2017)

Venison burgers tonight on my brand new Smokey Joe charcoal burner. My first charcoal burn since the early eighty's.


----------



## amberg (Mar 31, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Did some St. Louis style ribs on the Traeger for lunch. The dogs will get plenty of bones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I only need a half a rack!!


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 31, 2017)

amberg said:


> Venison burgers tonight on my brand new Smokey Joe charcoal burner. My first charcoal burn since the early eighty's.



Those look great. Congrats on the new smokey Joe.

Last time I used charcoal, it was on a old habachi grill. 

Do you mix beef or pork fat with you venison? We used to, but for the past 20 yrs, I've been going with 100% venison.


----------



## amberg (Mar 31, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Those look great. Congrats on the new smokey Joe.
> 
> Last time I used charcoal, it was on a old habachi grill.
> 
> Do you mix beef or pork fat with you venison? We used to, but for the past 20 yrs, I've been going with 100% venison.



Sometimes I do, this year we didn't mix anything with it. The above burgers were mixed with 20lbs. venison to 4 lbs. 80/20 hamberger, you do get more total lbs. that way.


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 31, 2017)

amberg said:


> Sometimes I do, this year we didn't mix anything with it. The above burgers were mixed with 20lbs. venison to 4 lbs. 80/20 hamberger, you do get more total lbs. that way.



Absolutely. Mixing venison with beef will definitely make it go farther. I just love the unmolested(lol) taste of venison burger. The key is you cannot cook it past med rare. Rare is even better. It just dries out to much if overcooked.


----------



## amberg (Apr 3, 2017)

Tried some wings on the little guy Sat. Yummy!!


----------



## svk (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks great Amberg, what did you season them with?


----------



## amberg (Apr 3, 2017)

svk said:


> Looks great Amberg, what did you season them with?



Used some olive oil and Cabelas chicken rub on them, it is pretty good I think.


----------



## amberg (Apr 13, 2017)

BBB been curing in the brine for 14 days, Going into the smoke now. And the end results, 

Hmm hmm good!


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 13, 2017)

Last night i did what I call stir fry on the grill. Made my version or surf & turf. A few cheep steaks sliced thin after grilling veg and prawns. Mix it all together and add a little rice on the side and it was yummy.


----------



## amberg (Apr 15, 2017)

Smoked up a yard buzzard quarters couple days ago, 6 more in the brine to do later today I hope.


----------



## amberg (Apr 15, 2017)

anlrolfe said:


> Last night i did what I call stir fry on the grill. Made my version or surf & turf. A few cheep steaks sliced thin after grilling veg and prawns. Mix it all together and add a little rice on the side and it was yummy.
> View attachment 572492
> View attachment 572493
> View attachment 572494



Super, Yummy yummy!!


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 15, 2017)

Got smoked deviled eggs, baked beans, and a 14# prime rib on the pit. If I can keep the guest at bay long enough, I'll snap a pic of the finished product.


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 15, 2017)

I was able to get one pic of some sliced PR. I had to dodge multiple forks. Lol.

5 1/2 hrs at 200* with hickory. Pulled at 132* . So juciy and tender. Just the right amount of smoke. The smoked deviled eggs didn't last long enough to get a pic. They were plucked off the plate as fast as I could build them.


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 15, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> I was able to get one pic of some sliced PR. I had to dodge multiple forks. Lol.
> 
> 5 1/2 hrs at 200* with hickory. Pulled at 132* . So juciy and tender. Just the right amount of smoke. The smoked deviled eggs didn't last long enough to get a pic. They were plucked off the plate as fast as I could build them.
> View attachment 573039



That looks perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bacon wrapped asparagus and huge ribeye steaks just coming off the Traeger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Apr 16, 2017)

Those look fantastic @Biigg50!

I had to replace the regulator in my gas grill today. I figured I'd clean off the burners and discovered that the far mounting perches for both of the main burners had rusted away. 

Rigged them up and cleaned everything up. The old regulator must have really been plugged up as my burners are burning much brighter now (replaced the regulator because it was leaking).

I do get frustrated with "stainless steel" grills that then have standard metal everywhere but on the external surfaces.


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 17, 2017)

Ribeyes looks delicious, but asparagus needs alot more bacon.


----------



## amberg (Apr 20, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Bacon wrapped asparagus and huge ribeye steaks just coming off the Traeger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm hmmm good!! I love asparagus!


----------



## amberg (May 5, 2017)

Chicken quarters in the smoker tonight. Smell pretty good for chicken!


----------



## anlrolfe (May 5, 2017)

Wednesday nights fare


----------



## srb08 (May 6, 2017)

Here's a few slabs of ribs I did on the smoker last weekend. They didn't suck.


----------



## srb08 (May 6, 2017)

Peppercorn Tri-tip, midget Potatos and Asparagus.


----------



## amberg (May 9, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Peppercorn Tri-tip, midget Potatos and Asparagus.
> View attachment 577845
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Asparagus, Hmmm, I am hungry!


----------



## stillhunter (May 22, 2017)

Spanish Mackerel straight from Cape Lookout





brined and smoked...........................DELICIOUS !


----------



## svk (May 22, 2017)

What kind of fish are those?


----------



## stillhunter (May 22, 2017)

svk said:


> What kind of fish are those?



Spanish Mackerel .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Spanish_mackerel.....


----------



## srb08 (May 22, 2017)

Here's a couple of chickens I did yesterday on the grill.


----------



## svk (May 23, 2017)

Beer can burgers were decent but took a lot of time to prep and cook.


----------



## Biigg50 (May 23, 2017)

svk said:


> Beer can burgers were decent but took a lot of time to prep and cook.
> 
> View attachment 581060



Those look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stillhunter (May 23, 2017)

svk said:


> Beer can burgers were decent but took a lot of time to prep and cook.
> 
> ........and absolutely worth it  I'm gonna try that asap


----------



## amberg (May 31, 2017)

Grilled some taters with peppers and onions for the weekend, with burgers and dogs on the little Weber smokey Joe. threw a few pecan pellets on the coals for a little smoke flavor.


----------



## Rudedog (May 31, 2017)

Any of you all ever tried the Orion Cooker?


----------



## svk (May 31, 2017)

No, what is it?


----------



## Rudedog (May 31, 2017)

svk said:


> No, what is it?


Convection cooker. Not quite as good as a good smoker but it doesn't get any easier or shorter time. I made three racks of ribs in 75 minutes cook time.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well just pulled a spatchcock turkey off the Traeger. Should be real smokey, it was on for 6hrs and just hit 165° internal temp.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 7, 2017)

How much fuel does a Traeger use? I know the upfront cost of the unit is high but that chicken looks pretty good. I like the speed and simplicity of the Orion but it is more convection than smoke and takes a whole 11.6 lbs bag of Match Light ($10) per cook.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not much fuel at all. A 28# bag of pellets cost $15 and I used about 3#'s for this bird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moneytree (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought my custom smoker for 25 bucks.
Client wAnted it gone so I took it off his hands.
Only burn live oak in it.
Works just fine and I'm loving the taste.
Yes I'm cheap.
Example:
1-Wood free
2-Fire free
3-All money goes to meat.
4-Oh energy efficiency lol.
But I do wonder which one cooks better.
I also wonder how the neck does people use spikes in Palm tree Prune jobs.....
Or worst.
They ask me why can't they spike them during pruning.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 8, 2017)

Moneytree said:


> I bought my custom smoker for 25 bucks.
> Client wAnted it gone so I took it off his hands.
> Only burn live oak in it.
> Works just fine and I'm loving the taste.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2017)

Cured some venison back strap a few weeks ago to make some pastrami, after the cure it was smoked with pecan,apple, and pit masters pellets. This is one of the best smokes that I have done so far! This stuff is supper good!!


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 9, 2017)

amberg said:


> Cured some venison back strap a few weeks ago to make some pastrami, after the cure it was smoked with pecan,apple, and pit masters pellets. This is one of the best smokes that I have done so far! This stuff is supper good!!



It looks delicious, I can only imagine how good it tastes and I have a good imagination


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> It looks delicious, I can only imagine how good it tastes and I have a good imagination



Never had a better pastrami on rye with Swiss as of yet. I had to hide it in the bottom of the fridge to keep all the varmints, ( people ) from eating it all up!


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2017)

Hmmmm, hmmmm, good!!


----------



## mybowtie (Jun 11, 2017)

amberg said:


> Cured some venison back strap a few weeks ago to make some pastrami, after the cure it was smoked with pecan,apple, and pit masters pellets. This is one of the best smokes that I have done so far! This stuff is supper good!!



I can't make enough of the stuff. I use the 3 muscles from the hind. Can't bring myself to make it out of backstraps.


----------



## amberg (Jun 12, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> I can't make enough of the stuff. I use the 3 muscles from the hind. Can't bring myself to make it out of backstraps.



Found these vacuum sealed in the bottom of one of the freezers. They were two years old, so I decided to use them up. Glad I did, everybody loved it.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay need your brine/cure recipes for the pastrami! Time and temp when you smoked? I have been wanting to make some pastrami and I have some venison back straps that is over a year old in the freezer.


----------



## mybowtie (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's my process. 
Brine: for every gallon of water, 1/2c salt (I don't use table salt), 1/2 cup dark brown sugar.
1 tbsp of insta cure #1, also known as Prague powder #1.
In a sauce pan, simmer 1/3rd cup of pickling spices in a cup of water for 20 min or so. Let cool, add to brine.

I inject brine into the roasts to aid in curing, but with backstraps, you could skip this step, but I'd add a day or two to the curing process. Rule of thumb, is 2 days for every inch of thickness, plus a day or two " just to be sure"... I like to go 10 days minimum as meat will absorb salt at a faster rate than sugar. If not left in the brine long enough, the meat won't absorb the sugar to offset the saltiness. So good notes are needed so you can adjust amounts of salt, sugar and brine times to suit your needs. You can't "over cure" ,the meat will equalize with the brine and won't absorb more of the cure. BUT, you can add too much cure to the brine, which isn't healthy.

OK, on too the good part... after the curing process, remove meat rinse with cold water, and let dry on a rack on the counter for a hr or two. The meat will form a sticky touch called a pellical, allowing the meat to except smoke. Rub with salt, black pepper, and granulated onion and garlic powder.

Smoke @ 200-225* until a IT (internal temp) of 125-130. Place meat in a aluminum pan on a rack add some liquid. I use apple juice, beef broth, or whatever is handy, cover tightly with foil, and bring to a IT of 155*. Pull, uncover, and let cool.
Don't go much higher than 155* as it will dry out fast over 165*... it will climb a few *'s when pulled, so watch the temps.

Now, the most important part...... slice and enjoy.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks so much...I've done bacon and have been wanting to try Pastrami.


----------



## amberg (Jun 19, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> Okay need your brine/cure recipes for the pastrami! Time and temp when you smoked? I have been wanting to make some pastrami and I have some venison back straps that is over a year old in the freezer.



My brine is basically the same as myboetie's. 
1 T cure 1
3/4 cup Morton's kosher salt
1 cup brown sugar
4 T pickling spices 
optional
1 T garlic powder
1 T onion powder
Per gallon of water
Leave in cure 14 days 
Rinse with cold water and let dry
Rub with black pepper, ( onion powder garlic powder ) optional
Place in fridge. 24 - 36 hours
Then into smoker with your choice of pellets. 
Smoke as per myboetie's temps. and enjoy!


----------



## mybowtie (Jun 19, 2017)

amberg said:


> My brine is basically the same as myboetie's.
> 1 T cure 1
> 3/4 cup Morton's kosher salt
> 1 cup brown sugar
> ...



We must have gone to different high schools together..


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 19, 2017)

No pellets for me I run an offset stick burner...thinking cherry/maple combo for this cook.


----------



## amberg (Jun 20, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> No pellets for me I run an offset stick burner...thinking cherry/maple combo for this cook.



Cherry, or maple is good. I used apple and pecan. I think it depends on your taste.


----------



## amberg (Jun 20, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> We must have gone to different high schools together..



Very possible if you got out in 1976! ( got to love cured meat ) I was born and raised on it.


----------



## amberg (Jun 20, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> No pellets for me I run an offset stick burner...thinking cherry/maple combo for this cook.



Check out post # 709, 716, and # 712 again, I think you will like it. Low heat on the stick burner with the cured meat. You need very little blue smoke.


----------



## mybowtie (Jun 20, 2017)

amberg said:


> Very possible if you got out in 1976! ( got to love cured meat ) I was born and raised on it.



You've got me by a few yrs. 1982 for me. Love cured meat also. I cure whole chickens too. Changes the flavor quite a bit.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 20, 2017)

St Louis Ribs starting a slow smoke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 20, 2017)

And they're done






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuinrearview (Jun 25, 2017)

Did three butts for my son's grad party yesterday. Had the traditional buns and vinegar sauce, red BBQ sauce too. But I also had tortillas and crumbled goat cheese, spinach, and a salsa verde I've been working on for my take on street tacos.


----------



## amberg (Jun 25, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> And they're done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I bet they were damn good!!


----------



## amberg (Jun 25, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> St Louis Ribs starting a slow smoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



What flavor smoke are you putting on them? They are looking good!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 25, 2017)

Green Mt fruitwood blend. And yes they were very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybowtie (Jul 1, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> And they're done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look perfect. Nice pull back on the bone.


----------



## amberg (Jul 6, 2017)

Will be ready for the cold smoke in a couple weeks. Started the curing today. Hope the temp. goes down.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 7, 2017)

Rainbows, Browns and Kokanee, our catch from a camping trip back around Father's Day. Smoked with cherry wood.


----------



## amberg (Jul 8, 2017)

Going to cold smoke some bacon in a couple weeks. About 14# in the cure.


----------



## amberg (Jul 8, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Rainbows, Browns and Kokanee, our catch from a camping trip back around Father's Day. Smoked with cherry wood.View attachment 589399
> View attachment 589400



What temp. are you smoking with the cherry, pellets or chips? Sure does look good!


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 8, 2017)

amberg said:


> What temp. are you smoking with the cherry, pellets or chips? Sure does look good!


Chips, low and slow.


----------



## mybowtie (Jul 20, 2017)

New smoker ordered. Should be here in a few weeks. 
My first stick burner. I've played with a couple standard flow offsets, but not a reverse flow smoker like this one.


----------



## svk (Jul 20, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> New smoker ordered. Should be here in a few weeks.
> My first stick burner. I've played with a couple standard flow offsets, but not a reverse flow smoker like this one.
> 
> View attachment 591980


Nice. Remind me again, you do smoking competitions?


----------



## mybowtie (Jul 20, 2017)

svk said:


> Nice. Remind me again, you do smoking competitions?



No.. this is just for me to play with.. I'm sure there will be a few more party's in my future. Lol
Wanted something big enough for a decent sized whole hog. Might look into hiring out for party's in a couple yrs when I start thinking about retirement.


----------



## svk (Jul 20, 2017)

Cool. I've known a few guys who did the fair/festival circuit each summer and had a nice retirement gig. If you don't mind working long hours for 10 weekends straight you can chill the rest of the year.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 22, 2017)

Did a nice batch of smoked Pork Carnitas for lunch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2017)

Made up a bunch of black cherry chips this morning for my neighbor's smoker. I'll post the results at dinner.


----------



## amberg (Jul 23, 2017)

Just got the bacon hanging in the smoker few minutes ago with a tube of pitmaster's pellets. The tube should last about 3 hours. Then back in the fridge for a rest, then repeat again tomorrow. Don't really like to cold smoke when it is this hot, but I think it will work ok for only 3 hours a day.


----------



## amberg (Jul 23, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Did a nice batch of smoked Pork Carnitas for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look pretty good to me. Yummy!


----------



## svk (Jul 24, 2017)

Neighbor had two smokers going and I forgot to get pics of the stuff in the other one. 

Not sure if he's getting better with practice or if the cherry wood that made the difference but this was some of his best work ever. 

There were chicken drumsticks and spicy andouille in the other smoker.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 24, 2017)

Had a light day of work so I snuck home and marinated some chicken breast and made some focaccia bread. Finished it off with some fresh squeezed lemon/lime aid and a salad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh that's awesome.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok tonight was shredded beef enchiladas done on the Traeger. Started with smoking the beef chunks for 2 hrs and ended with cooking the assembled enchiladas on the Traeger.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2017)

Another winner!!!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 31, 2017)

Beef short ribs and ciabatta bread baked on Traeger.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 1, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Beef short ribs and ciabatta bread baked on Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never smoked short ribs... looking at yours puts them on the "must do" list.


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 4, 2017)

My smoker was delivered today. .

Took her to the car wash to get rid of all the grease and grime from manufacturing. Let the sun dry her out for a couple hrs before spraying the inside with cooking spray. Started a small fire and gradually brought her up to 225-250 for a few hrs. I then cranked it up to 350 before letting her cool down slowly. She's all seasoned and read to cook. I'll do a few small cooks to get the feel for her. First big cook is a whole hog Sept 9th.


----------



## 2strokenut (Aug 4, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> My smoker was delivered today. .
> 
> Took her to the car wash to get rid of all the grease and grime from manufacturing. Let the sun dry her out for a couple hrs before spraying the inside with cooking spray. Started a small fire and gradually brought her up to 225-250 for a few hrs. I then cranked it up to 350 before letting her cool down slowly. She's all seasoned and read to cook. I'll do a few small cooks to get the feel for her. First big cook is a whole hog Sept 9th.
> 
> ...



wow that is one sweet setup.


----------



## svk (Aug 4, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> My smoker was delivered today. .
> 
> Took her to the car wash to get rid of all the grease and grime from manufacturing. Let the sun dry her out for a couple hrs before spraying the inside with cooking spray. Started a small fire and gradually brought her up to 225-250 for a few hrs. I then cranked it up to 350 before letting her cool down slowly. She's all seasoned and read to cook. I'll do a few small cooks to get the feel for her. First big cook is a whole hog Sept 9th.
> 
> ...


If you have time it would be awesome to see a step by step photo journey on cooking a full hog. 
Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 4, 2017)

svk said:


> If you have time it would be awesome to see a step by step photo journey on cooking a full hog.
> Congrats on the purchase!



I will definitely take a bunch of pictures. I've done quite a few on a spit, but this will be my first one on a smoker. 
Hopefully I don't ruin the neighbors party.. lol


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 6, 2017)

Pork roast just coming off Traeger. 14 hr slow smoke now it's time for sandwiches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Aug 6, 2017)

You're killing me. 

Yesterday the microbrewery on my way home had a BBQ truck there. May try to hit that up tonight.


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 9, 2017)

Broke in the new pit Monday. Dug out of the freezer, chicken legs, a whole chicken, pork belly and a brisket. 

Used cherry for the entire cook. Temps were very easy to control, and everything came out fantastic.


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 9, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Broke in the new pit Monday. Dug out of the freezer, chicken legs, a whole chicken, pork belly and a brisket.
> 
> Used cherry for the entire cook. Temps were very easy to control, and everything came out fantastic.
> 
> ...



That's a lot of meat! Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 9, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> That's a lot of meat! Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks.
Was about 30#. And the thing wasn't close to full. Top rack only had a pan of the fat and trimmings from the brisket in it for the dogs. The rib box was empty.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 9, 2017)

Putting in a pork shoulder tomorrow morning. I coat with a mix (equal parts) of applesauce, Heinz 57, Jack Daniels mustard, Quaker steak & lube bbq sauce and my mix of hard rubs. That keeps the flavor in and keeps the outside moist. Once it reaches 165 (about 6 hours), I wrap it and let go another 6 or so. I save the juice to mix in with the pulled pork. Have to make a batch of pulled pork and pulled pork soup for next week. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 9, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> Putting in a pork shoulder tomorrow morning. I coat with a mix (equal parts) of applesauce, Heinz 57, Jack Daniels mustard, Quaker steak & lube bbq sauce and my mix of hard rubs. That keeps the flavor in and keeps the outside moist. Once it reaches 165 (about 6 hours), I wrap it and let go another 6 or so. I save the juice to mix in with the pulled pork. Have to make a batch of pulled pork and pulled pork soup for next week. Photos tomorrow.



Oh boy... I'm in....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 10, 2017)

OK, here are the photos. First is the outside of the smoker. It has a 3" bottom vent and 3" chimney. Through a little trial and error I found the settings of the two openings (almost closed) to keep the temp at a pretty constant 240 - 250F. I made a fire basket out of expanded metal. I put in a double layer of unlit charcoal and then a fully burning layer of charcoal from a chimney. I put a few pieces of the smoking wood on top of the coals, add a metal plate to reduce direct heat, and then put the basket into the bottom of the drum. The photo of the basket is after the burn today - you can see the smoking wood has turned to charcoal which tells me the temp was low enough that it didn't ignite. I think that makes a more mellow smoke and better flavor. The cooking grid has a pan attached to catch drips. I use a temp sensor set - one for the grid and one inserted in to the meat. Put in the meat, insert the probe and close the lid. Takes about 5 hours to reach 165. Then I wrap the meat and put it back in for another 5 - hours at 200 - 225. If the coals don't last long enough, I put it in the oven. This spreads a wonderful aroma throughout the house. This roast was fall-apart tender with no hard bark but lots of flavor due to the coating mixture I use. I save the juice in the foil and add it to the pulled pork.


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tri tip smoked since 7:30 this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh my!!!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 12, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Tri tip smoked since 7:30 this morning.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks gooooood. What temp did you use?


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 12, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> Looks gooooood. What temp did you use?



Averaged about 155. Pulled the meat at 148 internal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 12, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Averaged about 155. Pulled the meat at 148 internal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, that's lower than I thought it would be but it sure looks good! I'm not sure I could get mine to run that low but will have to try it on the next brisket.


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 19, 2017)

A little "wood fired" pizza. Ok it was pellet fired on my Traeger.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flint Mitch (Aug 21, 2017)

Pork tenderloin. Smoked about an hour over Apple. I'm wrapping in foil and going to finish with a little hard cider inside for moisture





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint Mitch (Aug 21, 2017)

Flint Mitch said:


> Pork tenderloin. Smoked about an hour over Apple. I'm wrapping in foil and going to finish with a little hard cider inside for moisture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turned out very well!! Snack now dinner tomorrow








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Aug 21, 2017)

A few slabs of ribs, on the smoker.


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 21, 2017)

Flint Mitch said:


> Turned out very well!! Snack now dinner tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks perfect! I love adding hard cider to pork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 21, 2017)

Tonight I did flank steak marinated in a cilantro, lime, lemon, garlic and tequila. Along with that we had a chili rellenos casserole.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2017)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 22, 2017)

Tritip low and slow this morning. Smoked 4.5 hrs with just olive oil, sea salt and course pepper. Then in refrig for the afternoon and just sliced for sandwiches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 22, 2017)

svk said:


> You guys are killing me!



Sorry, just can't stop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2017)

Not homemade but I'll be having this tonight. Also this is the view from my bedroom window for the next several months


----------



## srb08 (Aug 24, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Tritip low and slow this morning. Smoked 4.5 hrs with just olive oil, sea salt and course pepper. Then in refrig for the afternoon and just sliced for sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding


----------



## srb08 (Aug 24, 2017)

Whole Brisket
12 hours total cook time. Four hours uncovered with smoke at 250*, then eight hours wrapped at 200*.

Ready for the smoker






After coming off and resting for an hour. Ready to slice. 
The first few slices off of the flat end went into the baked beans.


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 25, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Whole Brisket
> 12 hours total cook time. Four hours uncovered with smoke at 250*, then eight hours wrapped at 200*.
> 
> Ready for the smoker
> ...



Looks good
Any sliced pics?


----------



## srb08 (Aug 25, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Looks good
> Any sliced pics?


No, I was too concerned about eating it.


----------



## chucker (Aug 25, 2017)

not all on the grill or smoker ... 14 quart's of canned potatoes along with 12 smoked rainbow trout....


----------



## amberg (Aug 26, 2017)

chucker said:


> View attachment 598340
> View attachment 598341
> View attachment 598342
> not all on the grill or smoker ... 14 quart's of canned potatoes along with 12 smoked rainbow trout....



I am impressed, using two caner's at a time. 14 gt,s. Like the fish also!!


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 26, 2017)

6 racks of St. Louis pork ribs on for a slow smoke. Will be good eating tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chucker (Aug 27, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> 6 racks of St. Louis pork ribs on for a slow smoke. Will be good eating tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the smoked ribs with out the sauce to cover the beauty of the meat! smoked, ribs and or chops will be a tender treat the next go around! ?? ever do a tender loin??


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 28, 2017)

chucker said:


> I like the looks of the smoked ribs with out the sauce to cover the beauty of the meat! smoked, ribs and or chops will be a tender treat the next go around! ?? ever do a tender loin??



I love tender loin! It's been a while since I've done one, think I'll have to get a couple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 31, 2017)

Smoked meatloaf for dinner tonight. Did 50/50 mix of lean ground beef and Italian sausage. Red onion, garlic, salt/pepper, paprika, cumin, worcester sauce and some Jack Daniel's. Layered some pepper jack cheese in the middle. Then glazed it with a mix of apricot preserves, jack Daniels and honey.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anlrolfe (Sep 1, 2017)

Full slab of pork ribs browned then cut in half, stacked and smothered in Kraut. I covered for another hour then uncovered to simmer off the liquid. Wish I got a finish pic after basting and reducing w/ the Kraut browned on top.


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 3, 2017)

18# of boneless pork roast went on at 5:00 pm yesterday and it's came off. I didn't cross cut this time because I injected it with an apple juice mixture. Made a very good rub mix.
Lots off good bark and smoke.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srb08 (Sep 4, 2017)

Did a little Pastrami, on the smoker, yesterday.
After coming off the smoker and being cooled, ready for slicing.





Sliced and ready to eat. Two piles were vacuum packed and frozen. The other two got eaten.
Good stuff.


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 6, 2017)

More TriTip made for a good dinner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybowtie (Sep 9, 2017)

Doing my first whole hog. 80# for my neighbors 50th. 



Injected with apple juice, onion powder, garlic powder, little red wine, and Cayenne pepper. Let her sit overnight on ice.




Going on the pit at 7:30 this morning.



Running 225-250 using cherry and little hickory.


----------



## mybowtie (Sep 9, 2017)

5 hrs in. Looking and smelling good..


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 19, 2017)

Smoked a leg of lamb today. First time and it was soooo good! So tender and juicy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 21, 2017)

Did a couple TriTips









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 24, 2017)

Smoked an eye of round for deli style roast beef sandwich meat. Got a gallon ziplock full of sliced meat. Going to make French Dips for lunch. Also smoked "Armadillo Eggs".


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srb08 (Sep 25, 2017)

Did some Cajun shrimp on the grill yesterday.


----------



## amberg (Oct 2, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> 6 racks of St. Louis pork ribs on for a slow smoke. Will be good eating tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They surely do look good! Wish I had a rack now!


----------



## amberg (Oct 5, 2017)

amberg said:


> They surely do look good! Wish I had a rack now!



Hmmmn, looks good!


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2017)

Had my dad's old BroilMaster grill but the cast iron element finally burned through after 30+ years of use. Spent 120 clams on a new element but figured that's better than buying a $90 cheapo grill that will rust out in a couple of years. 

After burning off the paint and seasoning the grates we were ready to celebrate with a porterhouse.


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 15, 2017)

A couple TriTips just about done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srb08 (Oct 21, 2017)

svk said:


> Had my dad's old BroilMaster grill but the cast iron element finally burned through after 30+ years of use. Spent 120 clams on a new element but figured that's better than buying a $90 cheapo grill that will rust out in a couple of years.
> 
> After burning off the paint and seasoning the grates we were ready to celebrate with a porterhouse.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Oct 21, 2017)

My wife almost ruined a perfectly good English roast!!! I saved the day [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amberg (Oct 29, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> A couple TriTips just about done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Damn, they look good, can't get them here. as stated before.


----------



## amberg (Oct 29, 2017)

svk said:


> Had my dad's old BroilMaster grill but the cast iron element finally burned through after 30+ years of use. Spent 120 clams on a new element but figured that's better than buying a $90 cheapo grill that will rust out in a couple of years.
> 
> After burning off the paint and seasoning the grates we were ready to celebrate with a porterhouse.
> 
> ...



I am impressed, Mushrooms!


----------



## amberg (Oct 29, 2017)

Smoking Summer sausage, And making sweet I Italian links. Turned out half ass. Not near as good as you guys. Ribs, ( I hungry )


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 29, 2017)

Made some smoked shredded beef for lunch. Time for tacos















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2017)

Guess I forgot to share this last weekend. 

This was the young buck I hit with my truck earlier last week. Threw the tenderloins and some sirloin tip steaks right into marinade. This was by far the best venison I've eaten, ever. So tender and so mild. 






Grilled poblanos as a side. 





Perfect.


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 29, 2017)

svk said:


> Guess I forgot to share this last weekend.
> 
> This was the young buck I hit with my truck earlier last week. Threw the tenderloins and some sirloin tip steaks right into marinade. This was by far the best venison I've eaten, ever. So tender and so mild.
> 
> ...



I love some rare venison 

What did you marinade it with?


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2017)

stillhunter said:


> I love some rare venison
> 
> What did you marinade it with?


Lawry's Steak and Chop. It's fantastic on beef, duck, and venison. I use their Hawaiian on grouse.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 1, 2017)

Smoked some venison sausage and a couple ducks last night. I've never smoked either before. I'm in love with the duck breast! I took it to 145°. I know that's a little further than some take it but with a six hour brine it was plenty juicy. I roasted the duck skin and carcass after cleaning it and reserved the rendered fat for????


----------



## svk (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks great. I've heard smoked duck is good. What species of duck?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 1, 2017)

What did you stuff those poblano's with?


----------



## svk (Nov 1, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> What did you stuff those poblano's with?


I get the bag of Mexican or taco blend cheese from the store. I've also thrown bacon or crumbled sausage in them if I have it.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 1, 2017)

svk said:


> Looks great. I've heard smoked duck is good. What species of duck?


Mallard


----------



## svk (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice. Figured they were puddlers by the nice light colored meat.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2017)

Some baby back ribs I did up last night. 

BBQ rub, garlic salt, and brown sugar. 





I wanted to sear them on the charcoal grill with some smoke but it was snowing to beat hell so I just used the gas grill. 

Post sear. Wrapped in foil and baked for three hours. 





After three hours. I'm going to slather them in Stubbs before I reheat them.


----------



## amberg (Nov 11, 2017)

svk said:


> Some baby back ribs I did up last night.
> 
> BBQ rub, garlic salt, and brown sugar.
> View attachment 610871
> ...



Well it looks the best to me!!!


----------



## amberg (Nov 11, 2017)

How the hell do you guys afford to buy ribs?? About $16.00 for one rack here, and they are not very big, and or good!!


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2017)

amberg said:


> How the hell do you guys afford to buy ribs?? About $16.00 for one rack here, and they are not very big, and or good!!


That rack was 10 bucks from Walmart


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 12, 2017)

Did the trial run for turkey day.





1 spineless bird with seasoned butter under and over the skin. Smoked 2 hrs on low then turned it up and had it done in another 1 1/2 hrs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## amberg (Nov 14, 2017)

Biigg50 said:


> Did the trial run for turkey day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good, I see you used the 6" amazn tube, what flavor pellets did you use for the smoke?


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 15, 2017)

amberg said:


> Looking good, I see you used the 6" amazn tube, what flavor pellets did you use for the smoke?



Stuffed it full Apple pellets, I love that thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 15, 2017)

Smoked up another Eye of round roast for some more deli roast beef, sliced it up turned out nice and juicy.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 2, 2017)

More duck, just the breasts this time. I brined them a few hours too long and smoked them past 150 so the French would damn me but damn is this meat addicting! My girl just got some Muscovy ducklings so I have re-named her incubator my little duck breast factory.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 9, 2017)

Just rubbed some butts, they'll go on the WSM around 10:00 tonight. I got four clearance roasters at Walmart today so those will get brined overnight and be added to the party in the morning. Smoked chicken and pulled pork will be amongst the homemade items in the holiday gift baskets.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcoming 2018 "Tim" style. Two chickens and a turkey breast. I also have three butts I pulled this morning before the poultry went on resting in the oven..


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 1, 2018)

just some Fergolicious Luv Rubbed, bacon wrapped aged backstrap, seared and then smoked for 20 mins. on the weber kettle................when it's 19* outside a cold beer fresh from the fridge feels like it's warm in my hand 

Last edited: 2 minutes ago


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 1, 2018)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 622548
> 
> 
> just some Fergolicious Luv Rubbed, bacon wrapped aged backstrap, seared and then smoked for 20 mins. on the weber kettle................when it's 19* outside a beer fresh from the fridge feels like it's warm in my hand
> ...


So much to love here. Will come drink warm beer and grill/smoke with you anytime sir.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 1, 2018)

..leftovers will be good cold tomorrow


----------



## amberg (Jan 2, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 622402
> 
> Welcoming 2018 "Tim" style. Two chickens and a turkey breast. I also have three butts I pulled this morning before the poultry went on resting in the oven..



I am impressed !! very good!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 6, 2018)

We're canning ~30 gallons of sauerkraut tonight, so I smoked some garlic last night to add to some of the jars.


----------



## svk (Jan 6, 2018)

Ok I'm definitely coming by your house this summer!


----------



## amberg (Jan 7, 2018)

Hmmm! not to bad! I love bacon! About 14# turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## amberg (Jan 7, 2018)

svk said:


> Ok I'm definitely coming by your house this summer!



Don't forget me!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 7, 2018)

amberg said:


> Don't forget me!!


Smoked meat GTG?


----------



## svk (Jan 7, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Smoked meat GTG?


YES!


----------



## svk (Jan 7, 2018)

amberg said:


> Hmmm! not to bad! I love bacon! About 14# turned out pretty good I think.


I was sitting bed reading this post and let out a grunt when I saw 14 pounds of bacon. My wife (who is on a diet) knew I was looking at food and told me not to even tell her what I was looking at lol.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 7, 2018)

svk said:


> I was sitting bed reading this post and let out a grunt when I saw 14 pounds of bacon. My wife (who is on a diet) knew I was looking at food and told me not to even tell her what I was looking at lol.



I cooked three pounds of candied bacon yesterday morning. I left it on the island in the kitchen when I went out to cut wood. Several of my wife's friends showed up late morning, for a gathering of the Coven.
When I got back to the house, mid afternoon, here's what was left. 
At least I got to taste it.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 7, 2018)

amberg said:


> Hmmm! not to bad! I love bacon! About 14# turned out pretty good I think.


Looks outstanding Charlie!


----------



## amberg (Jan 11, 2018)

Maybe, about 30# of sausage, About the best that I have got! now!


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve been so busy with work it’s been hard to find time to snake anything lately. It was nice to spend a little time bbq’ing some baby backs this morning. 










Literally falling off the bone. Glazed with honey, butter, brown sugar and pineapple BBQ sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amberg (Feb 12, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> I’ve been so busy with work it’s been hard to find time to snake anything lately. It was nice to spend a little time bbq’ing some baby backs this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm hmmm good!! Got to love that!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm in on the smoked meat GTG...when and where!


----------



## Flint Mitch (Feb 28, 2018)

Very warm here yesterday so I grilled a small steak, few shrooms and a foil pack of potatoes with some roasted sprouts. Was good!





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Mar 1, 2018)

After we got done there were only two left!


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok I smoked a whole corn beef brisket. A 14# corn beef only took 5 hrs at 275 to hit 205 internal temp. I did not add any salt only pepper and some minced onions. Turned out very good! The family loves it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flint Mitch (May 6, 2018)

No pics on the grill, but I put a chunk of pork loin on the Weber over some lump charcoal. Turned out great





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (May 6, 2018)

Flint Mitch said:


> No pics on the grill, but I put a chunk of pork loin on the Weber over some lump charcoal. Turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any deets on the brine, rub, or other seasoning?


----------



## Flint Mitch (May 6, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Any deets on the brine, rub, or other seasoning?


Rubbed with olive oil and this stuff with extra black pepper and garlic powder. After about an hour over the smoke I place in a cast pan, pour in a Busch light, a splash of cider vinegar and a little more seasoning and lit go over about 300° until about 165° in the center





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (May 19, 2018)

Did these two racks up first on the grill then on low in the oven. Experimenting with rubs so not my all time best work but they certainly didn’t suck either.

Served with corn on th cob and black eyed peas.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 16, 2018)

Finally did a brisket that the family liked. I almost gave up on briskets because there are so many easy cuts of meat that they like. Any way 7 hrs on low temp smoke and then 4 hrs wrapped till it hit 205 internal. Then 2 hrs wrapped resting in a cooler. When I cut into it the meat was so juicy and almost falling apart, the family loved it! Finally had success 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jun 19, 2018)

First time smoking brats and ribs on the Weber. My rib rub needs some work but everything else was great. 2 hours on the brats and 3 for the ribs. Locally harvested pin cherry for smoke.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2018)

Threw some bacon and a London broil on the Weber yesterday. It was all good but thinking the pin cherry isn’t providing as much smoke as I’d like so I’m going to try something different next time. Sorry for the lack of finished product pics. 

The London broil needed more seasoning. A friend recommended Italian dressing as a marinade which I’ll try in the future.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 5, 2018)

I came across a great recipe for Carne Asada the other day. I have two NY Steaks now marinating in the mix. My finger taste says it is going to be great.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 8, 2018)

Big gathering of friends and neighbors yesterday evening. Lots and lots of great food. I smoked a Butterball turkey for over 8 hours and was given many compliments on the taste and its tenderness. Fantastic!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 9, 2018)

Smoking a turkey is my favorite way of doing a turkey for the tenderness and how moist they remain.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 9, 2018)

Tonight was some London Broil. It was pretty darn good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 14, 2018)

A couple gift wrapped TriTips. Smoked for 3 hrs at 180° then wrapped in pink butcher paper, turned up to 225°, pulled off at 136° IT then let rest wrapped for 1 1/2 hrs before cutting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2018)

I purchased some farmers uncured no chemicals pork hotdogs. Burn them a tad and put them on a potato roll. Yummy.

Last night we had italian fried chicken with olive oil, vinegar and salt pork, with rosemary, garlic, black pepper.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> A couple gift wrapped TriTips. Smoked for 3 hrs at 180° then wrapped in pink butcher paper, turned up to 225°, pulled off at 136° IT then let rest wrapped for 1 1/2 hrs before cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll be right over looks so good I can taste and smell it.


----------



## svk (Jul 19, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> Tonight was some London Broil. It was pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was used for seasoning besides black pepper?


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 19, 2018)

svk said:


> What was used for seasoning besides black pepper?



I mixed up some Lee & Parrins with A1 and some brown sugar. Marinated a couple hrs. Then sprinkled salt and pepper and hit the grill. Grill temp was about 400 and cooked for 8 min per side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jul 19, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## srb08 (Aug 15, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> A couple gift wrapped TriTips. Smoked for 3 hrs at 180° then wrapped in pink butcher paper, turned up to 225°, pulled off at 136° IT then let rest wrapped for 1 1/2 hrs before cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!


----------



## srb08 (Aug 15, 2018)

Did some baby back ribs over the weekend.
Heavy pecan smoke from a smoke tube and a spray of Apple juice, vinegar and water.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 18, 2018)

Tonight it was the charcoal hardwood fire with bone in rib eye steak. I had lost my taste for steak for the past few years. Trying rib eye renewed my taste for steak. It's affordable at your local market too. I mail ordered some bone in rib eye for $11.00 per .625 lb. per steak Grass fed. Had the grill lit super hot so they had bark. Medium on the inside, bark on the outside. Some home grown green beans and baked potato with aldenti fried portabella mushrooms.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 18, 2018)

Tonight it was the charcoal hardwood fire with bone in rib eye steak. I had lost my taste for steak for the past few years. Trying rib eye renewed my taste for steak. It's affordable at your local market too. I mail ordered some bone in rib eye for $11.00 per .625 lb. per steak Grass fed. Had the grill lit super hot so they had bark. Medium on the inside, bark on the outside. Some home grown green beans and baked potato with aldenti fried portabella mushrooms.


----------



## srb08 (Aug 19, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Tonight it was the charcoal hardwood fire with bone in rib eye steak. I had lost my taste for steak for the past few years. Trying rib eye renewed my taste for steak. It's affordable at your local market too. I mail ordered some bone in rib eye for $11.00 per .625 lb. per steak Grass fed. Had the grill lit super hot so they had bark. Medium on the inside, bark on the outside. Some home grown green beans and baked potato with aldenti fried portabella mushrooms.



For $17.60lb, I assume you bought prime?
How was the marbling in the grass fed beef?


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 19, 2018)

It wasn't bad better than I thought it would be. I looked at cowboy cut rib eye steaks but the prices go out of sight. The hotter fire seared the outside. The inside was med rare.


----------



## svk (Aug 23, 2018)

Bacon wrapped thick cut pork chops on Saturday. Marinated pork tenderloin Sunday.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 30, 2018)

What's going on the grills and smokers over the holiday weekend? I put some ribs and a shoulder in brine last night they will be going under the smoke Saturday. Plan on doing a couple chickens then on Sunday.


----------



## svk (Aug 30, 2018)

Wife is out of town...I need to see what the kids will eat lol. They do not love BBQ sauce as much as I do!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 30, 2018)

My kids absolutely love pulled pork and pulled chicken taco's after I smoke a shoulder or chicken for pulling.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 30, 2018)

Pulled pork tacos with lime and cilantro, feta, spinach, and onions. The lime and cilantro may end up going into a crema if I get ambitious.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 30, 2018)

Hmmm spinach is a nice addition...I do similar but use romaine.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 30, 2018)

Tons of kale in the garden so that's a possibility too.


----------



## srb08 (Aug 30, 2018)

Did a couple of thick cut chops last night.


----------



## srb08 (Aug 30, 2018)

bowtechmadman said:


> What's going on the grills and smokers over the holiday weekend? I put some ribs and a shoulder in brine last night they will be going under the smoke Saturday. Plan on doing a couple chickens then on Sunday.


Six or eight slabs of Baby back ribs.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 1, 2018)

Went and bought a big brisket today to smoke tomorrow and have all the apple wood cut into chunks ready to soak. Just wish we had alder around here to smoke with. Apple, hickory and oak we have and I like but something about alder is really good, probably because I know I don’t have any.


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’ve been craving pulled pork. So I tossed a couple on the smoker early this morning. Injected with apple juice and lots of rub. 11 hrs and they’re just coming off. Should be some good sandwiches tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srb08 (Sep 1, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> I’ve been craving pulled pork. So I tossed a couple on the smoker early this morning. Injected with apple juice and lots of rub. 11 hrs and they’re just coming off. Should be some good sandwiches tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 1, 2018)

srb08 said:


> Outstanding!


Hope I say that tomorrow about the brisket.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 2, 2018)

The brisket has sat in the fridge all nite sucking in the rub. See ya in 12 hours.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 2, 2018)

Seven of the nine slabs of baby back ribs that I smoked today. Two got appropriated as 
I was taking them to the house. Three were done with a Carolina rub and six with a sweet spicy rub.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 2, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 672274
> The brisket has sat in the fridge all nite sucking in the rub. See ya in 12 hours.



Sure looks good to start.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 2, 2018)

12 hours later and it melted in your mouth. I used a spicy sweet rub. 10 hours on charcoal and apple wood smoke. Last 2 hours wrapped in foil with 1/2 can of Coke.


----------



## avason (Sep 8, 2018)

Second time using this electric smoker. I like the flavor that it creates but I’m not sold on it yet. I think I might have to go to a regular smoker.Making some jerky this afternoon.It taste better than dehydrating them in the oven.


----------



## svk (Sep 12, 2018)

Wife bought a big pack of the regular (not lean) ground beef. It’s tough to manage flare ups with the extra fat but the burgers taste so good. With broccoli, fried mushrooms, and beans.


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2018)

Here’s the steak I shared in the what’s for dinner thread before the toppings. 





While I was cooking chicken and brats for the kids and steaks for the wife and me I did up a marinated tenderloin on the side of the grill. That will be dinner tomorrow.


----------



## avason (Sep 15, 2018)

New to smoken’ But I am going to try a pastrami next Saturday. I’ll start the marinade today and keep you guys posted. They say to marinade for at least 5 days! Wtf!


----------



## avason (Sep 23, 2018)

Just put this thing in at 8:30 a.m. wish me luck because I’ve never done this before. I have to coach my Duaghter’s soccer game in a little bit. By the time I get back it should be in good shape. The temp is about 200. Does that sound about right? Any advice?


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 23, 2018)

avason said:


> View attachment 676309
> View attachment 676310
> View attachment 676311
> Just put this thing in at 8:30 a.m. wish me luck because I’ve never done this before. I have to coach my Duaghter’s soccer game in a little bit. By the time I get back it should be in good shape. The temp is about 200. Does that sound about right? Any advice?



That should be really good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Sep 23, 2018)

Seared on the grill then 4 hours in the Dutch oven with bbq sauce and Sprite. Made pulled pork omelettes then reheated the rest for the fam.


----------



## avason (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## avason (Sep 23, 2018)

Not to bad...about 9 hours. The small end tasted a little to salty for my taste. In a couple of weeks I’ll try again. Heading to the Fyburg fair next weekend or else I would try another cut. All and all...it came out decent.


----------



## svk (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks good. What is that rub?


----------



## avason (Sep 24, 2018)

A lot of pepper and some steak rub.


----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 25, 2018)

Started some beef short ribs at noon and had them ready at about 5:45 for dinner. Turned out pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 1, 2018)

Did a half of pork loin today. Marinated over night in Stubs pork marinade then added salt/ pepper and diced onions. Smoked for 4 hrs at about 140° then finished it at 250° for an internal temperature of 160°. Let it cool for 1 hr before slicing thin for sandwiches. Turned out really juicy and a great smoke flavor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 6, 2018)

Well my oldest Traeger was starting to rust through. So I took the pellet system out and made a pellet barrel smoker. I also added to the hopper and now I can put in 30 lbs of pellets. Making its maiden voyage tonight with 2 boneless butts. Temperature probe says its staying rite at 145 to 150° on smoke. And boy is it making a lot of smoke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 7, 2018)

PUDS? UDPS?


----------



## avason (Oct 7, 2018)

Trying the pastrami with corned beef instead of a brisket this time. Quick question! Once you foil this thing to keep it hydrated, the smoking factor is unnecessary...correct. By then it’s just low and slow right?


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 7, 2018)

The duck breasts already came off, finishing the maitakes over higher heat. All with charcoal and hickory




The girlfriend's brother found a boatload of hen of the woods, chicken of the woods, and chanterelles yesterday.


----------



## avason (Oct 7, 2018)

Going for a pastrami grinder tonight...not as salty as the last one. Nom nom!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 7, 2018)

Finished product. I'm not enamored with the shrooms straight up. They would be good made into soup, or in a gravy or sauce. That duck breast though...




We went back out to the woods. The hen of the woods we're going to try pickled. The two chanterelles and all of the entalomas should be vac sealed for later.


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 8, 2018)

avason said:


> Going for a pastrami grinder tonight...not as salty as the last one. Nom nom!!
> 
> View attachment 678757
> View attachment 678758



That pastrami looks real good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 8, 2018)

I'd like your pastrami recipe if you don't mind, that looks great.


----------



## avason (Oct 9, 2018)

I’ve tried it twice now. One with a brisket and one with corned beef. The brisket I had marinade for a week In mixture. That was straight from the Traeger website. It came out way to salty.
This one was way easier.
Desalinated a corned beef for two days. Changed the water when I remembered. After that just covered it with black pepper balls(a lot)... Some smashed some whole. Added some coliander too. After that pretty basic. Smoke it at 225-245 degrees for about 4 hours. After about four hours, wrap it tight tight in foil or something to keep the moisture in. I did mine for another 3-4 hours with the temp kicked up a little bit (about a steady 245) to get the internal temperature up. Mine wasn’t tight and I could see the juices coming out. My wife actually ate it two nights in a row. She usually doesn’t like this stuff but this one she really liked. Hope this helped and good luck!! Oh yeah...trim the fat before covering with seasoning.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 9, 2018)

That's pretty much how I'd do it, corned beef crusted with pepper and coriander.


----------



## avason (Oct 12, 2018)

I’m watching the kids...wife’s not around do so I thought I’d try a smoked pizza. She would never go for it. Hamburg, pepperoni, sausage, ham, onion, pepper and tomatoe. In the smoker now. After pics to follow.


----------



## avason (Oct 12, 2018)

Not bad...kind of crunchy but not bad at all. The hot pepper flakes are killing me but the harpoon is extinguishing it pretty nicely. Have great Friday everyone!!


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 14, 2018)

Decided to do a beer can chicken today. The barrel smoker worked so good, the family said this was by far the juiciest tender chicken I’ve ever done. Wife is already thinking about Thanksgiving Turkey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 14, 2018)

No pics but I kept the WSM busy today. Started three butts late last night. Those finished up this afternoon and I kept it going for four chickens, a wood duck, and a wild turkey breast. Just finished breaking down the chickens. I'll vac seal some pulled pork and chicken tomorrow after it cools. Also got two saws running and helped mama plant some flowers and clean out the garage. Busy day!


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 18, 2018)

Marinated some big boneless chicken breast for 24 hrs in Stubs pork marinade. Then added salt/pepper and some brown sugar. Smoked at 180° for 3 hrs then brushed on some honey and bumped it up to 275° till it hit 160° internal temp.
Turned out tender, juicy and it’s got a lot of flavor. Gonna have a chicken sandwich.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 26, 2018)

Did a TriTip today, came out pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 26, 2018)

I'd be a little worried about doing poultry that low afraid of spoiling the meat before cooking it. I go higher (push 300) for first couple hours on chicken or turkey then drop down to 200 till finished. Good luck and smoke on.
Finally did some pastrami w/ venison a week ago and turned out amazing...thanks for the recipes gents! Kicking myself for having not done it years ago.


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 3, 2018)

One big spineless bird about done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 3, 2018)

Biigg50 said:


> One big spineless bird about done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks delicious! Our local chain grocery had ribs for $1.49 and yard bird for $.59 do it'll be a combo on the WSM tomorrow.


----------



## avason (Nov 4, 2018)

Did some ribs and pastrami. Yes pastrami again. I actually cut up an apple and placed it in the water tray just to see if it would add flavor. To my surprise the ribs soaked up that flavor. I used the 3-2-1 method. Minus the 1. On the 2, I placed the ribs in a metal tray, put 1/2 a beer and some apple juice, wrapped tight and left it in the smoker with the pastrami. The last hour I put some BBQ sauce on it. They were good!


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 4, 2018)

It'll be ready about 4:30 if you're close...


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 4, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> It'll be ready about 4:30 if you're close...
> View attachment 683312



Wish I was close... looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 4, 2018)

avason said:


> View attachment 683277
> View attachment 683278
> View attachment 683279
> View attachment 683280
> Did some ribs and pastrami. Yes pastrami again. I actually cut up an apple and placed it in the water tray just to see if it would add flavor. To my surprise the ribs soaked up that flavor. I used the 3-2-1 method. Minus the 1. On the 2, I placed the ribs in a metal tray, put 1/2 a beer and some apple juice, wrapped tight and left it in the smoker with the pastrami. The last hour I put some BBQ sauce on it. They were good!



Looking real good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## avason (Nov 4, 2018)

I need to look into one of those charcoal smokers. It seems to turn it up a notch!


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 27, 2018)

After doing turkeys last week and baby back ribs over the weekend, I had to get some beef tonight. Making beef dip with this large TriTip roast.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## avason (Nov 28, 2018)

How long to smoke that roast?


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 28, 2018)

Just start smoking cheese in a old smoker and my Yoder is getting jealous 
About 20# in the fridge vacuum sealed letting it age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 28, 2018)

That was video but can’t load it I guess from my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 28, 2018)

I need to do another round of cheese. Looks great!

I had a local butcher mix a little nitrate into a batch of andouille for me a while back so that I could cold smoke it. It was amazing.


----------



## svk (Nov 28, 2018)

That all looks fantastic. I did some nice venison steaks on the grill the other day but otherwise been doing a lot of cooking inside in my cast iron pans lately.


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 28, 2018)

avason said:


> How long to smoke that roast?



The roast was on for 3 hrs., pulled it when it hit 138 internal temp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 28, 2018)

I did a Leg of Lamb last week pulled at 140. Turned out fantastic wife asked me if it was prime rib. Shared some leftovers at work and each person asked if it was prime rib. I'll be doing lamb again that's for sure.


----------



## Biigg50 (Dec 2, 2018)

Just a pork loin but it came out so good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 16, 2018)

Practicing on almonds and planning on doing pecans and peanuts 
Almonds came out good but not a huge fan of them as I am pecans or peanuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Dec 23, 2018)

16lb ham, hickory smoked for 6 hours at 225 degrees.


----------



## Biigg50 (Dec 23, 2018)

Stonesforbrains said:


> 16lb ham, hickory smoked for 6 hours at 225 degrees.View attachment 692205
> View attachment 692204



That sure looks good! Have you cut into it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 24, 2018)

a friend of mine did me a big favor helping me with a project. I wanted to do something to show how appreciative I was for his help! so having just seen Adam of Man vs Food hightail it up to Billings, MT to take on the _72oz eat it all and its free, no and it's $110!..._ challenge I thought a nicely grilled 72oz steak just might get my friend's attention...

I started with couple 4# rib roasts...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 24, 2018)

first challenge was to get the small set of rib bones off these georgeous rib roasts. put them away for another day!  they showed how the restaurant prepped the 72oz challenge steaks, so that was helpful as to a 'how to'. once the bones separated, then I had two kicka** 72-oz monsters...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 24, 2018)

with a searing hot grill... divided into hot and cool... and some careful management of the rendered fat off the well-marbled steaks... din't want black soot on these beauties! and with plenty of hand insulation... the steaks were on their way to around 125F internal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 24, 2018)

the steaks did their thing! i asked my friend who has just about seen it all... "when was the last time you had a 72-oz steak?" he said... never! lol  we had a great Merlot with dinner and everyone enjoyed their steak.


----------



## Sebago Guide (Jan 5, 2019)

Just went through all 48 pages. You guys do some beautiful work!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 5, 2019)

Do 4 TriTip roast on the pit smoker today. Tried hanging them from meat hooks. It worked very well. Wife says best ever!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 6, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the steaks did their thing! i asked my friend who has just about seen it all... "when was the last time you had a 72-oz steak?" he said... never! lol  we had a great Merlot with dinner and everyone enjoyed their steak.
> 
> View attachment 692296



That Miller went better with it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 6, 2019)

Sebago Guide said:


> Just went through all 48 pages. You guys do some beautiful work!



thanks, I say that for all! however... as good as it looks, most, well... I am sure all... tastes even better!!! lol... so show us your grillwork -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 6, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> *That Miller* went better with it ! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 my fav! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 6, 2019)

I was going to grill this ... this season's venison back strap, but I ended up panning it in the kitchen. would have done well in one of my small cast iron fry pans and out on the grill or in the fireplace. hmm, latter does sound off-grid rustic ~

almost off-grid, open fire... melt in mouth... very tasty venison back strap...


----------



## Sebago Guide (Jan 6, 2019)

Seeing your work here, and a few other sites inspired me to smoke a pork butt and a jimmy dean fattie. Tasty!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 11, 2019)

Putting some smoke to an Eye of Round roast this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 11, 2019)

how long did u cook it, temp? and how did it turn out. looks like a 3 section smoker/grill?


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 11, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how long did u cook it, temp? and how did it turn out. looks like a 3 section smoker/grill?



It’s cooling right now so I can slice it into sandwich meat. I’ll post some pics once I cut into it.
Smoked it in my barrel smoker with large chunks of apple wood. Temp was running about 250. Pulled it off once meat hit 136. Approx 3 hrs.
Smells soooo good.
Now I have a 5# slab of bacon/pork belly, smoking over the same apple wood. It’s been cutting for 5 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> It’s cooling right now so I can slice it into sandwich meat. I’ll post some pics once I cut into it.
> Smoked it in my barrel smoker with large chunks of apple wood. Temp was running about 250. Pulled it off once meat hit 136. Approx 3 hrs.
> Smells soooo good.
> Now I have a 5# slab of bacon/pork belly, smoking over the same apple wood. It’s been cutting for 5 days.
> ...



thanks. good info. post up pix of ur smoker if convenient...


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 12, 2019)

Roast beef all sliced up. Filled a 1 gal ziplock bag.








Bacon also sliced up ready to start some breakfast. Smells so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 12, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks. good info. post up pix of ur smoker if convenient...
















So it’s a barrel smoker, I added the pellet driver from an old rusted out Traeger. It also has a large expanded metal charcoal/wood basket. That way I can run it either way or together. It has 2 racks and a piece of rebar for hanging meat.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> Roast beef all sliced up. Filled a 1 gal ziplock bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like ur slicer! can u post some pix of it? upper homeowner or comm'l?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> So it’s a barrel smoker, I added the pellet driver from an old rusted out Traeger. It also has a large expanded metal charcoal/wood basket. That way I can run it either way or together. It has 2 racks and a piece of rebar for hanging meat.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



looks like u did a good job putting it together...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2019)

on the grill tonite. burgers! I like mine traditional. skip all the bacon, mushrooms, too much cheese, etc... just toasted bun, mayo, ketchup and onion, lettuce, tomato. but I am ok with a good cheese burger... but rarely if ever, do fast food stuff...

couple 'burgers on the Barbie...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2019)

darn tasty fare.... hand cut, homemade French fries, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2019)

these are my nearly World Famous... _no flip_ 'burgers. I don't flip them... and on a just toasted bun


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 17, 2019)

Grilled bacon, just because you can.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Jan 17, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 697641
> Grilled bacon, just because you can.


I've been known to do that myself! The smell is amazing while cooking 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 17, 2019)

Second batch tonight, I put fajita seasoning on. Never know, might be the best bacon ever! Plus honestly, can you hurt bacon? Even burnt its still edible.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 18, 2019)

Flint Mitch said:


> I've been known to do that myself! *The smell is amazing while cooking* Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I bet it was.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 19, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> Second batch tonight, I put fajita seasoning on. *Never know, might be the best bacon ever!* Plus honestly, can you hurt bacon? Even burnt its still edible.



could be....  who don't like bacon!?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 19, 2019)

some grilled zucchini. S&P... some butter. then let to rest. ate at room temp. omg, like candy. only one slice was left...


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> could be....  who don't like bacon!?


libby vegetones…...


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 20, 2019)

My sister has a 15 year old that is her sons best friend, she has been helping him through the transition of loosing both his parents and he is a vegetarian, she convinced him to try bacon for the first time. He had to admit to her that it was good. The power of bacon is amazing!


olyman said:


> libby vegetones…...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 23, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> My sister has a 15 year old that is her sons best friend, she has been helping him through the transition of loosing both his parents and he is a vegetarian, she convinced him to try bacon for the first time. He had to admit to her that it was good. *The power of bacon is amazing!*



must be so... they even had a cable tv show called Bacon Nation.

I mean... what is a BLT w/o bacon?

what is eggs n bacon w/o bacon?

what is a popper w/o bacon?

who don't like a meatloaf... bacon X'd on top?

what is a Filet Mignon... not bacon wrapped?

who can resist those awesome jucies on the bacon as it fries?

who wants to go to work and not bring home _the bacon?_ 

what is a package of bacon w/o... its contents! lol

on and on... I guess we are a bacon nation.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 28, 2019)

put some beef on the grill this afternoon. bone in cut out from the 72 oz steaks we made couple weeks back... had them with some new store bot French fries. the fries were kick a**! the ribs, too for that matter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 28, 2019)

cooked over hot oak coals...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 28, 2019)

and with a salad and some French fries as a side...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 2, 2019)

some _melt in ur mouth_ grilled lamb chops. med rare/med. yum!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

Not on the smoker yet, but when the local grocer puts butts on sale for .99/lb, you stock up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 4, 2019)

had some smoked ribs couple nights ago... homemade bbq sauce... yum!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 4, 2019)

I need to get better about taking pictures. Did a brisket this weekend and then did burnt ends with the point for the 1st time...they were amazing. Brisket was good but the burnt ends were like beef candy nuggets.


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just grilling up some boneless skinless chicken breast over mesquite charcoal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 10, 2019)

Good day of smoking.
First did a TriTip for lunch







Then a lamb leg and sliced thin for sandwiches.




Then ended the day smoking a slab of bacon that I’ll slice up in the morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 11, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> Good day of smoking.
> First did a TriTip for lunch
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, I especially like that lamb...


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mid week TriTip and lamb chops.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 9, 2019)

First time making Canadian Bacon and it was a big hit for breakfast this morning. I used buckboard bacon cure and pork tenderloins for this. Cured for 4 days and smoked for 5 hrs with applewood. Refrigerated over night and sliced just before heating.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Mar 10, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how long for the smoke taste,,to punch thru that block of cheese?????


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

some hot smoked Sockeye



w pickled red onions......




the split of wild cherry gave a very mild, sweet flavor


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 10, 2019)

olyman said:


> how long for the smoke taste,,to punch thru that block of cheese?????



2 hours for cheddar 
2.5 hours for the spicy cheese
I started out at at 4 hours but after it sets for a week in a vacuum seal bag (like wine )
It gets stronger and it is to much for me 
But I smoke for some guys that want 5 hours of smoke and love it 
They say to never let the cheese get to 
90* but I say 80 degrees 
Over 80 the cheese releases to much oil and sucks up the smoke
I keep mine under 70*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 10, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> some hot smoked Sockeye
> View attachment 721941
> 
> 
> ...



Does it taste like salmon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> Does it taste like salmon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes and Alaskan Salmon has much more flavor than Atlantic Salmon, I can eat it raw if it's not been frozen.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 10, 2019)

Does it taste better than all of this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 11, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> *Does it taste better than all of this ? *Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_hh - *Does it taste better than all of this ? *_

probably so hh - you have impressive strings, but i'll go for 'stillhunter's... his are all cooked! lol...

what do u have there? some big catfish, crappie and small mouth bass?... I have catfish, perch and lm bass on my place...

personally, I am not sure any salmon is better tasting than any other... other than some of that Copper River Alaskan smoked candied salmon.  being from the Pacific NW I have eaten salmon most ways. it is my favorite fish, followed by good fresh north Atlantic cod. i'd be ok with crappie being #3 for me. salmon? - I like it all! down here I can get unfrozen Atlantic salmon nxt day air... really good! next to candied smoked, I like poached best. here is some we did on the grill this past summer... I just completed a small table-top type bbq unit restoration. I wont grill on it. primary purpose is to slow cook and poach salmon in tin foil packets...

good same day caught steelhead is a melt in your mouth proposition, too. Seattle - I have had Green River steelhead that was very, very good!

steak is great, but i'll take salmon any day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 11, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> 2 hours for cheddar 2.5 hours for the spicy cheeseI started out at at 4 hours but after it sets for a week in a vacuum seal bag like wine )It gets stronger and it is to much for me But I smoke for some guys that want 5 hours of smoke and love it They say to never let the cheese get to 90* but I say 80 degrees
> Over 80 the cheese releases to much oil and sucks up the smokeI keep mine under 70*Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hh - you seem to be a bbging guru! smoked cheese is not everyone's forte! your smoking looks good. how do u like to cook such fish as those catfish? crappie? sm bass? will u do them on the grill or deep fry some, too?...

any pix?


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 11, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _hh - *Does it taste better than all of this ? *_
> 
> probably so hh - you have impressive strings, but i'll go for 'stillhunter's... his are all cooked! lol...
> 
> ...



Never had steel 
And tried salmon a few times and only liked it once because it was fresh never frozen .
Just me I guess ?
Walleye is my favorite 
Just got back to stocking flathead in the freezer 
Blue cat is only channel will eat just taste better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 11, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hh - you seem to be a bbging guru! smoked cheese is not everyone's forte! your smoking looks good. how do u like to cook such fish as those catfish? crappie? sm bass? will u do them on the grill or deep fry some, too?...
> 
> any pix?



Can’t find any pictures.
I will have to start doing that 
Deep fry with mushrooms is my favorite 
Grilled is good and slow smoked is good too
But I tend to over cook it a little because l don’t want to get sick on it and not like anymore!
Never tried the cold smoke with brine I stay at 190* or above on all the fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 16, 2019)

yes of course the food on the fire smells more pleasant, I prefer it more than the grill


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 19, 2019)

My daughter bought this salt brick for my birthday and so far I really like it. A few days ago I did a flank steak and some chicken breast, tonight was pork tenderloins. These tenderloins turned out so good.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flint Mitch (Mar 19, 2019)

Ribs I just pulled off the Weber!











Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 19, 2019)

Flint Mitch said:


> Ribs I just pulled off the Weber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok now I’m really hungry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> My daughter bought this salt brick for my birthday and so far I really like it. A few days ago I did a flank steak and some chicken breast, tonight was pork tenderloins. These tenderloins turned out so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting. going to have to look into that... thanks.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 24, 2019)

How in the ***** do you guys do it?
My picture or a 1 of 2 10 ounce KC strips and .7 pounds skewed shrimp off the Yoder YS 640




The green bean were my wife side and I tried to finish them off
She doesn’t like shrimp !!!!!!!!



I will try harder to get some pictures next time

Planning on a video on how to clean the fire pot out of a Yoder in less than a minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avason (Mar 24, 2019)

Sorry guys...more pastrami last night. I found after I slice it, put it in the oven just to crisp it up. Nom, Nom,Nom!


----------



## avason (Mar 24, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> First time making Canadian Bacon and it was a big hit for breakfast this morning. I used buckboard bacon cure and pork tenderloins for this. Cured for 4 days and smoked for 5 hrs with applewood. Refrigerated over night and sliced just before heating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to try that...what kind of cut? That looks great!


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 24, 2019)

avason said:


> I would like to try that...what kind of cut? That looks great!



Pork tender loin. Local grocery store had it for $1.89/# and it was so tender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 26, 2019)

Teriyaki beef kabobs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 29, 2019)

Some big flank steaks coming off in about 5 min.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 30, 2019)

*tonite on grill:*

caught a half price deal at wal-mart; Angus NY Strip $12.00 steak $6.00

also cooked:

2 boneless pork chops
2 chicken tenders

and sides:
snow peas from garden
fresh asparagus
steak fries

dessert:
small pce cheesecake
chocolate mousse...

yum!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 30, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> Teriyaki beef kabobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I like how u did that! ~


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 30, 2019)

some more bacon. Having some for dinner tonight along with buttermilk pancakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 7, 2019)

Some roast beef for sandwiches, should have let it set a bit longer. Everyone started getting impatient after about 20 min and wanted it sliced. But it sure taste good!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 16, 2019)

De-boned chicken thighs, corn and BBQ beans.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Apr 28, 2019)

Small 7 pound trimmed brisket, 12 hours on the smoke and 4 hours to go.


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 732801
> 
> Small 7 pound trimmed brisket, 12 hours on the smoke and 4 hours to go.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Apr 29, 2019)

2lb chunk of rib roast. No finished pic, I was too worried about getting it in my stomach!





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## anlrolfe (May 3, 2019)




----------



## stillhunter (May 5, 2019)

Was gonna broast some Yardbird rubbed chicken thighs this afternoon after the rain, on the gas grill......went to start the gill and found the squirrels chewed the hose .....





so I fired up some coals and smoked them on the webber....





finished w Sweet Rub O Mine sauce. I could of eaten them all but the boss was hungry too.


----------



## avason (May 6, 2019)

Flint Mitch said:


> 2lb chunk of rib roast. No finished pic, I was too worried about getting it in my stomach!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the cast iron work with coals? Does it pump out the heat adequately?


----------



## cuinrearview (May 6, 2019)

Whole pork loin done two ways. I brined the entire loin and cut it in half. The thinner half got my pork rub. Both halves went on over coal and hickory until the fatter half hit 145 internal. Then a 45 min rest. The thin hunk was more traditional with some spice and a firmer texture. The big half's slices flopped over like prime rib. It was so juicy and delicious. Next time I'll probe both halves and do it all to 145.


----------



## md1486 (May 6, 2019)

Smoked a small shoulder pork (3.5 pounds) on the grill for about 5 hours at 225 yesterday.


----------



## Flint Mitch (May 6, 2019)

avason said:


> How does the cast iron work with coals? Does it pump out the heat adequately?


It works quite well, I was actually just using it to collect the fat and juices for the first low temp part of the cooking. I take it out and blast it really hot to crisp it up at the end

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50 (May 7, 2019)

Nice hot grill, mesquite charcoal popping away. Flank steak seasoned with salt, pepper, crushed chili and lime.
Mmmm made for some good tacos tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cannon0521 (May 9, 2019)

Large beef brisket set to roll at 225 for about 14 hours











Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## anlrolfe (May 10, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> Was gonna broast some Yardbird rubbed chicken thighs this afternoon after the rain, on the gas grill......went to start the gill and found the squirrels chewed the hose .....
> View attachment 734273
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'd be cooking me some "tree rat"....
Grab the .22


----------



## Cannon0521 (May 10, 2019)

All finished , smoked from 6 PM till 8 am. Dinner will be delicious.





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## scallywag (May 15, 2019)

I've been building this for a while, fired it up for the first time today.


----------



## anlrolfe (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Cannon0521 (May 15, 2019)

scallywag said:


> I've been building this for a while, fired it up for the first time today.
> View attachment 736062


That's fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Hatfield (May 15, 2019)

Called Tulsa torpedo, kielbasa and pepper jack cheese wrapped in pork sausage then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 21, 2019)

scallywag said:


> I've been building this for a while, fired it up for the first time today.
> View attachment 736062



congrats! nice job!! ~ I like the art glass and the tin useage, too... guess we will be seeing lots of outdoor cooking pix??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 21, 2019)

Cannon0521 said:


> *Large beef brisket set to roll at 225 for about 14 hour*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



that should have tenderized it nicely !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 21, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> Was gonna broast some Yardbird rubbed chicken thighs this afternoon after the rain, on the gas grill......went to start the gill and found the squirrels chewed the hose .....
> View attachment 734273
> 
> 
> ...



grilled chicken finished off with some BBQ sauce... cooked down... one of m favs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 21, 2019)

pork loin shish ka bobs other night with roasted tomatoes from the garden...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 21, 2019)

side was fried green tomatoes... from the garden.


----------



## Cannon0521 (May 23, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that should have tenderized it nicely !


It was nice and tender 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 24, 2019)

That outdoor fireplace/kitchen rocks!


----------



## Biigg50 (May 26, 2019)

Tomahawk ribeye for my sons birthday. Had a couple lesser ribeyes for those not having a birthday.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 2, 2019)

Ok all the kids were home today so I did some reverse seared TriTips and some big marinated chicken breast.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 5, 2019)

some summer squash and zucchini


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 5, 2019)

along with a NYS and Cowboy steak. cut from large rib-eye, bone in...


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 19, 2019)

Smoking some Spanish today....









getting the pellicle under the ceiling in the kitchen.





.....well there was some shrinkage, many pieces must of fell off the grate. I like it but I won't put garlic powder or 4 drops of liquid smoke in the brine for these oily fish. I did sample it many times throughout the smoking and this is all that's left......


----------



## 5155 (Jul 1, 2019)

You people make this look easy, and yummy.
I recently got a brinkmann charcoal smoker. Today is my second try.
So far, it looks like this thing is going to the scrap yard. Supose I can use it aas a regular grille. Always preferred the dollar store grilles over this pet rock lol.

Not hot enough, no vent, no degrees on gauge, having no manual is not helping.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 2, 2019)

5155 said:


> You people make this look easy, and yummy. I recently got a brinkmann charcoal smoker. Today is my second try.
> So far, it looks like this thing is going to the scrap yard. Supose I can use it aas a regular grille. Always preferred the dollar store grilles over this pet rock lol. Not hot enough, no vent, no degrees on gauge, having no manual is not helping.



ck out utube on it... plenty of info. new and no manual? really??.... maybe u can find an online pdf of it... good luck! these units usually do well. they are slow cookers, though....


----------



## 5155 (Jul 2, 2019)

Actually after my whine the food turned out great. 
Brined chicken parts smoked for 2 hours then finished in kitchen oven for a short time. Then whole ear sweet corn. I used charcoal hickory and sassafras.
No water this time.

A learning curve thing I am sure.
No manual because the unit came with a load of scrap.
Looks used very little.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 2, 2019)

5155 said:


> *Actually after my whine the food turned out great.*


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 2, 2019)

I admit that batch was not as good as the last time I smoked some mackerel. I smoked it on a weber kettle but just as I was ready to put it on, a downpour came down for 10 mins.
The grill was ready and I put the fish on but the humidity was high and steamy when the sun came out and stayed that way for hours. I think it took much longer to dry the fish because of the humidity I could feel and see. I also overloaded the kettle, not enough space between the pieces for the smoking......grill/smoke and learn


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 4, 2019)

The kids came home last night, had some flank steak and pork tenderloins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jul 6, 2019)

Step father requested smoked/grilled game hens for our Fourth of July bbq. It’s been over ten years since I made them for the family get together.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

A one.....


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 27, 2019)

Grilling/smoking some sausage patties this morning for biscuits............but I'm thinking about venison


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 11, 2019)

St. Louis pork ribs smoked with applewood and coated in Apricot/plum sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 9, 2019)

ribs


----------



## avason (Oct 13, 2019)

Here is some chorizo. From scratch. Pork loin some seasoning and a bunch of other stuff my parents added. Definitely a Portuguese recipe! I can’t take the credit for it. My parents did everything from the meat to the intestines to the seasoning. They’re just here to use my property. Pretty unconventional, but it works!


----------



## cedarhollow (Oct 13, 2019)

ribs and loin


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 13, 2019)

Boneless pork butt. Getting lots of good applewood smoke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 16, 2019)

handcut homemade Texas homefries and chicken tenders tonite. yum!


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 20, 2019)

I did some beef eye of round roast for sandwiches. For about 30 people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 26, 2019)

Just fired up some burgers for dinner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 27, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> Just fired up some burgers for dinner Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



yum - make mine traditional, bun, lettuce onion tomato mayo etc...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 27, 2019)

grilled chicken tenders... pork loin chops... dinner tonite -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 27, 2019)

sprouts on the side


----------



## Biigg50 (Nov 2, 2019)

A little bit of TriTip last night.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 11, 2019)

more chicken tenders. great grilled. no S, no P... montreal steak seasoning only! try it...









and backed spuds, small salad, and some f.f garden peas.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 11, 2019)

then... ice cream with homemade blueberry sauce on it. omg, yum!


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 23, 2019)

Poor man's brisket


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 25, 2019)

grilled asparagus and holli-daze sauce.... yum!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 25, 2019)

other day, some squash and zukes... grilled


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 25, 2019)

last night, Angus NY Strip and all the trimmings... fork tender. awesome meal!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 25, 2019)

even some leftovers, but to be honest... not too much! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2019)

just in - some grill mates. headed to grill...









that NY strip tonite!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2019)

oiled, seasoned and wrapped and in refer... it had caught my eye!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 22, 2019)

how it turned out!


----------



## Biigg50 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just a plate of roast beef for sandwiches. Seasoned over night and smoked over large mesquite chunks all morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 22, 2019)

Biigg50 said:


> Just a plate of roast beef for sandwiches. Seasoned over night and smoked over large mesquite chunks all morning. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



looks good! you might need a couple of loafs of bread for all that! I didn't eat all my grilled NYS and yesterday made sandwhich out of what was left. tasty. mayo, mustard, lettuce, onions and some tomatoes from garden. do you put any horseradish on ur beef sams? or bbq sauce?...


----------



## Biigg50 (Dec 23, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good! you might need a couple of loafs of bread for all that! I didn't eat all my grilled NYS and yesterday made sandwhich out of what was left. tasty. mayo, mustard, lettuce, onions and some tomatoes from garden. do you put any horseradish on ur beef sams? or bbq sauce?...



I like horseradish, ranch dressing, cheese and a slice of pickle on a toasted sourdough roll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

another Prime NY strip to the grill. seared and meadium rare... along with some grilled center cut pork chop loins. tasty fare! sides included Brussels, cooked russet, fresh asparagus and Portobello mushroom, garlic n butter. yum!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

tenderloins and pork loins! yum, bacon on the side for the beef tenderloins... and some red wine mushrooms, too. bernaise sauce...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 9, 2020)

fired up the grill other day, and did couple T-bones...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 14, 2020)

some smoked salmon... Alderwood - my new 'scrounged' _Lil Chief_ smoker...













a tasty plate of Alderwood smoked fresh salmon


----------



## Marley5 (Mar 20, 2020)

Some pheasant I shot smoking in apple wood.


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 23, 2020)

Some pork shoulder smoked for 11 hrs over mesquite charcoal. All while I was out working on my social distancing skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 23, 2020)

Biigg50 said:


> Some pork shoulder smoked for 11 hrs over mesquite charcoal. All while I was out working on my social distancing skills Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



neighbor brought us couple pcs of smoked pork shoulder other day. bit of a surprise, but yum! tender and tasty. ate it, dipped it, and made a sammy with it, too. one packet left. shrink wrapped. did some grilling other evening for dinner. NY strip, ckn tenders and pork center cut loin chops; boneless ~








mighty fine fare! ~


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 25, 2020)

Well with the kids all home from school, I’m trying to make things go a bit farther. So I smoked a nice big eye of round for sandwich meat. These things are great, for about $15 I got enough roast beef to fill a 1 gallon ziplock bag.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 25, 2020)

Beef short ribs are going on the hickory smoke today

Working remotely is great!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 25, 2020)

Scratch the Hickory....went Oak instead.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 6, 2020)

found these on sale Sat at grocery. grilled some up. Angus on sale. strips on cilantro, spinach from garden on Portobello, cali n cheese and some fried sweet new potatoes all the way. yum!


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 27, 2020)

A few days ago the wife came home w 4 chicken thighs.I wanted to smoke them on the webber but not for 4 thighs. Dug in the freezer and found a wild turkey tenderloin I forgot from last year. I seasoned the chicken w traeger chicken rub,under the skin and the cut side and left them in the fridge for 24hrs while the turkey thawed.I cut the loin in 3 pieces and seasoned the turk. loin w the same rub and let it sit. Few hours later I put them on the webber indirect.I put the loin meat on the lower grate on foil and put the thighs,skin side up over the turky so the fat would drip on then..... the chikin and turky were 


awesome!


----------



## The Satch (May 2, 2020)

Got an itch for pastrami yesterday:


----------



## grizz55chev (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Biigg50 (May 3, 2020)

Just finshed searing a smoked TriTip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grizz55chev (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2020)

hit the grill yesterday...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 20, 2020)

the little rounds are cookin' wood. mesquite from the farm. I need to get that mesquite good and red hot... and under some nice cut steaks. strips n ribeyes... more in the freezer likes these...


----------



## CR888 (May 20, 2020)

Cooking a nice thick wagu portahouse over red gum coals, I'm happy.


----------



## grizz55chev (May 20, 2020)

CR888 said:


> Cooking a nice thick wagu portahouse over red gum coals, I'm happy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

got that mesquite cookin' wood cut up the other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

then grilled some strips and ribeyes over the searing heat... 'over the top!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

also some chicken and port on the Broil-Master...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

and did some Gulf fresh the day before out in the Gulf scallops. with some Gulf fresh shrimp, too. both right off the boat! on steel fajita plate, slow cooked on grill with garlic sauce I made, butter and olive oil and some spices. awesome! (pork just set there as it was done)


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 7, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do like this thread... numerous different styles of cooking. I may not cook as per se some, but still I do find the various styles and preferences to be of interest...
> 
> I don't have to worry, for example... about my burgers getting 'touched' both sides... I do my nearly world-famous 'no flip' burgers...
> 
> in fact, going to have some over the weekend... with hand cut fries... got a super weekend deal at fav grocery... 80% ground chuck burger - $1.97/#  and some big buns, too.


Forgive me for being bored and reading old threads. I had to comment on the $1.97 ground chuck. At the grocery yesterday and hamburger is $6.98lb. Makes me want to cry.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

muddstopper said:


> Forgive me for being bored and reading old threads. I had to comment on the $1.97 ground chuck. At the grocery yesterday and hamburger is $6.98lb. Makes me want to cry.



average I see usually is around $3/#. usually buy at Sams. wow, 6.98! what was the cut? front half of the loin? lol


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 8, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> average I see usually is around $3/#. usually buy at Sams. wow, 6.98! what was the cut? front half of the loin? lol


Have you checked in the last few days? $6.98 for hamburger and the meat didn't even have a decent red color to it.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 15, 2020)

I ordered t bone steaks and chicken breast from Kansas City Beef for the father’s day family cookout. This year I’m breaking the norm from burgers and dogs but I will have them too. I want this one to be special.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 21, 2020)

Lots of good looking food


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> more chicken tenders. great grilled. no S, no P... montreal steak seasoning only! try it...
> 
> View attachment 771991
> View attachment 771992
> ...


This made go humm. You do realise the first two ingredients in it are salt and pepper 

Just screwin with ya


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 21, 2020)

Boneless pork roast smoked all night, making some good sandwiches for lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 22, 2020)

headed to the grill... final product a meal to die for! just your typical *NY City $150.00 strip... *lol. sides ala cart... lots of leftovers... cost: 18.00, sans the ckn tdrs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 22, 2020)

[B]SS396[/B]driver said:


> Lots of good looking food This made go humm. You do realise the first two ingredients in it are salt and pepper  Just screwin with ya



"_romp!... romp!"... _



I read about your big shindigs... gtg's and this year u still did it, but since social distancing an issue, you personally delivered the bbq! pretty cool!


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 22, 2020)

Bummer I was sick all father’s day. Couldn’t eat.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yellowfin Tuna. Medium rare.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 23, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Yellowfin Tuna. Medium rare.View attachment 837860


looks like some tasty fare upcoming....


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jul 3, 2020)

13 pound brisket 7 hours in, white oak in the fire box, and holding a smoker temp of 165ish. The brisket had a very good fat cap. Should break down nicely. 7 more hours to go. I will post a finished picture if I remember. Been a few years since I’ve done a brisket, have been doing pork shoulders and ribs for a while and wanted something different. My son wanted to grow a watermelon this year so we did a sugar baby plant. He picked his first melon today. I hope everybody has a safe and happy Independence Day!


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 4, 2020)

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 840192
> 
> 13 pound brisket 7 hours in, white oak in the fire box, and holding a smoker temp of 165ish. The brisket had a very good fat cap. Should break down nicely. 7 more hours to go. I will post a finished picture if I remember. Been a few years since I’ve done a brisket, have been doing pork shoulders and ribs for a while and wanted something different. My son wanted to grow a watermelon this year so we did a sugar baby plant. He picked his first melon today. I hope everybody has a safe and happy Independence Day!


165 is in my opinion way to low. Bark is a little to dark may be bitter.


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 4, 2020)

Doing candied pork bellies slathered in my homemade maple syrup . Smoking some beans too. Tomorrow I'm doing a ribs and chicken thighs.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jul 4, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> 165 is in my opinion way to low. Bark is a little to dark may be bitter.


Not really a bark as such like with a rub, it’s the smoke on the fat cap which I remove. I prefer just smoked meat and have shied away from rubs. My trial and error process is pretty lengthy in years and I have found that my 165 reading on the smoker is warmer than it reads. I found low and slow works the best for me and doesn’t dry out the brisket. BBQ is always a favorite subject to debate with people because everyone has their own opinions and feelings about what is best. Everybody had different tastes. Which is good or we would all be exactly the same and have nothing to talk about. I always love to talk BBQ with people because everyone has such passion about it and also great ideas. I hope you are have a great Independence Day with family and friends and eating great BBQ!


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 4, 2020)

If its warmer than it reads all good


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 4, 2020)

Drinking an Oktoberfest beer I brewed 8 months ago. God damn fantastic , I may save a few growlers and enter it in the tap New York contest.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 4, 2020)

18 huge chicken wings on the weber smoking w bradley apple biscuits,the first time using them........




My neighbor came by to see what smelled so good.....








I highly recommend these rubs for chicken and pork....


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well it’s the wife and I’s 30th anniversary today. All but one of the kids came home, so I was cooking a nice dinner for an army. 
Got some really thick ribeye steaks and did a fast/hot sear then closed it up and let them smoke over mesquite. I’ve got to say mmmm good, they were a hit.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jul 7, 2020)

Aussie lamb shanks. Forgot to take a pic of them cooked. Always tasty though


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Aussie lamb shanks. Forgot to take a pic of them cooked. Always tasty thoughView attachment 841099
> View attachment 841100
> View attachment 841101



yum! how can I bum an invite for dinner?? lamb shanks... rosemary! yum!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2020)

stillhunter said:


> 18 huge chicken wings on the weber smoking w bradley apple biscuits,the first time using them........
> View attachment 840501
> 
> My neighbor came by to see what smelled so good.....
> ...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 13, 2020)

Stonesforbrains said:


> Not really a bark as such like with a rub, it’s the smoke on the fat cap which I remove. I prefer just smoked meat and have shied away from rubs. My trial and error process is pretty lengthy in years and I have found that my 165 reading on the smoker is warmer than it reads. I found low and slow works the best for me and doesn’t dry out the brisket. BBQ is always a favorite subject to debate with people because everyone has their own opinions and feelings about what is best. Everybody had different tastes. Which is good or we would all be exactly the same and have nothing to talk about. I always love to talk BBQ with people because everyone has such passion about it and also great ideas. I hope you are have a great Independence Day with family and friends and eating great BBQ!



I am sure little left over! lol any pix of the brisket once cut?...


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jul 14, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yum! how can I bum an invite for dinner?? lamb shanks... rosemary! yum!


. Haha yeah mate come round for sure! Im only a few days away from you. They are good shanks pretty big too like a small leg! Just bring some texan beer thats something ive never tried


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 14, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Doing candied pork bellies slathered in my homemade maple syrup . Smoking some beans too. Tomorrow I'm doing a ribs and chicken thighs. View attachment 840434
> View attachment 840433



What's your process on the pork bellies (if you don't mind sharing)? Looks like a crowd pleaser!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 15, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> . Haha yeah mate come round for sure! Im only a few days away from you. They are good shanks pretty big too like a small leg! Just bring some texan beer thats something ive never tried



lamb is just about my fav meat! no joke!!~ bit like a tenderloin and beef, but bit dif. well, the chops anyways. I like a stronger flavor lamb, bit light up here for my tastes. but then again, the chops I get are really excellent... I can get some pretty good shanks, too.

ok, how about some lone star beer from the lone star state?


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 15, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> What's your process on the pork bellies (if you don't mind sharing)? Looks like a crowd pleaser!


Little salt and pepper dice the fat and mop with pure maple syrup. Smoke for about 5 hours fat side up mopping with more maple syrup .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 15, 2020)

muddstopper said:


> Forgive me for being bored and reading old threads. I had to comment on the $1.97 ground chuck. At the grocery yesterday and hamburger is $6.98lb. Makes me want to cry.



you are forgiven! still around $3.00/# here... the Angus is a bit more...


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jul 15, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lamb is just about my fav meat! no joke!!~ bit like a tenderloin and beef, but bit dif. well, the chops anyways. I like a stronger flavor lamb, bit light up here for my tastes. but then again, the chops I get are really excellent... I can get some pretty good shanks, too.
> 
> ok, how about some lone star beer from the lone star state?


Yeah i agree mate. Fair bit of salt n pepper with rosemary and garlic is the go i think.. il try find that beer if i do il let you know cheers mate


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lamb is just about my fav meat! no joke!!~ bit like a tenderloin and beef, but bit dif. well, the chops anyways. I like a stronger flavor lamb, bit light up here for my tastes. but then again, the chops I get are really excellent... I can get some pretty good shanks, too.
> 
> ok, how about some lone star beer from the lone star state?



We get Lamb chops from New Zealand, they taste/chew better than any I've had from the US.
Have you ever grilled them w mint jelly? It's easy and very good. Just salt and pepper the chops , smear the jelly on the cut sides and hold in the fridge a few hours.Grill them on a hot grill bout 5 mins, turn once and brush a little more jelly on the seared size and grill till med. rare. You must use jelly that has mint leaves in it or chop and add mint to the jelly.They are outstanding w a good red wine, we like a Malbec.


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Ya'll ever used one of these?

I did some pork tenderloins last night after mainading them in the marinator for 30 mins. I stabbed each one about 30 times w a flat shish kabob skewer,put them in the marinador w lawry's teriaki marinade and put the vacum on it.Smoked indirect on the weber bout 30mins. Turning them twice. Then on the coals about 5 mins.turning them twice.Rested 10 mins. and they were very tender and very juicy, look at the juice in the plate.




Delicious!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 4, 2020)

stillhunter said:


> We get Lamb chops from New Zealand, they taste/chew better than any I've had from the US.
> Have you ever grilled them w mint jelly? It's easy and very good. Just salt and pepper the chops , smear the jelly on the cut sides and hold in the fridge a few hours.Grill them on a hot grill bout 5 mins, turn once and brush a little more jelly on the seared size and grill till med. rare. You must use jelly that has mint leaves in it or chop and add mint to the jelly.They are outstanding w a good red wine, we like a Malbec.



no, but no doubt... lamb and mint jelly go together well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 4, 2020)

stillhunter said:


> Ya'll ever used one of these?View attachment 846308
> 
> I did some pork tenderloins last night after mainading them in the marinator for 30 mins. I stabbed each one about 30 times w a flat shish kabob skewer,put them in the marinador w lawry's teriaki marinade and put the vacum on it.Smoked indirect on the weber bout 30mins. Turning them twice. Then on the coals about 5 mins.turning them twice.Rested 10 mins. and they were very tender and very juicy, look at the juice in the plate.
> View attachment 846310
> ...


looks good - grill marks tell all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2020)

grilled up a some tasty NYSs couple nights ago for dinner. onions from garden... homemade ice cream sandwich for dessert


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Aug 5, 2020)

That looks awesome mate. Post me one of the ice cream sangas and i send back a smoked shank!


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Found Boston butts on sale for 99cents lbs. Bought 33lbs worth, 4 butts total. Far cry from the $3.89 lb I paid back in June. Thinking about grinding 3 butts into sausage and smoking the last one. I bought 3lbs of pork fat to go with the sausage, should end up with around 25 lbs of sausage. Rib eyes supposed to be $4lb tomorrow, I plan on hitting the store early and stocking up on few of them too. Wife wants to restock on hamburger. Just have to see what the price is when we get there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 30, 2020)

grillin' coals...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 31, 2020)

hittin' the smoker this afternoon. tonite's dinner. fresh smoked pork ribs... hickory wood smoke!





prep -







following famed champ pitmaster Harry Soo's winning techniques...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 13, 2020)

headed to the grill Friday night...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 13, 2020)

turned out swell!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 14, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hittin' the smoker this afternoon. tonite's dinner. fresh smoked pork ribs... hickory wood smoke! View attachment 865078
> prep -
> View attachment 865079
> View attachment 865080
> ...


lunch the other day, and dinner, too... some of those smoked ribs... and homemade bbq sauce -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 14, 2020)

made over 2 gallons of the stuff! yum...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 4, 2021)

poppers ~ 

headed out to the grill this evening, along with some other tasty cuts and treats...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2021)

still grillin' down here.  might slow a bit now with the cold weather coming in....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 9, 2021)

last night


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 10, 2021)

I went to the dark side.Was'nt my fault, a friend bought a pit boss XL for $200 on clearance and gave it to me.


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 16, 2021)

18# of cheese 
6 sticks of Kerry Gold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 16, 2021)

My briskets get split before smoking 
Works better for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 16, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 16, 2021)

Meatloaf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 16, 2021)

hedge hog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a roll up w the big muscle in the ham of a big whitetail years ago. I covered it w chopped black walnuts,salt,pepper,herbs,dried mushrooms,diced onion,and sprinkled w soy sauce or worcestershire if i remember. The best part of a roll up is the rare meat in the middle and done meat near the outside so when sliced in rounds everyone can get the meat they like.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 24, 2021)

to grill or not to grill....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 6, 2021)

*veni-cheese burgers*... deer meat. hot off the grill last nite. very good! total winner!


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 21, 2021)

Love pulled pork, ribs. Was in St Louis a few years ago with my climber ( we flew to PA to pick up Kodiak 4 wheel drive and drove back to OR; had to trend south to avoid a March blizzard).

We got two sampler platters at “Salt and Smoke” downtown— amazing stuff, and we couldn’t finish it!

Like to BBQ over charcoal with a Webber. I have done leg of lamb, pork butts, and prime rib. Local wild salmon (a benefit of living in a town on the Columbia River) comes out really well— no foil involved!

Get some fresh ( not defrosted) fillets; anything from the supermarket has been frozen, even if marked “fresh”. I usually buy mine from the local NAs that sell them out of coolers by the river— some of you may think this is sketchy, but the fish were netted hours ago and put on ice. Best price is a whole gutted fish — 20 years ago you could get a wild (non hatchery) King for $5 a pound (weighing 8- 20 lbs). Now it is $8-$12. Double that in a store for something that was frozen.

Simple to cook: fillet the fish 
( big fillets have to be cut smaller so they are easier to flip).

Light the charcoal, medium hot fire. 

Marinate the fillets; my favorite is a mix of oil, soy sauce, and fresh lemon; add fresh ground pepper, lots of minced garlic and ginger. Sorry, no measures, but it is hard to screw this up; just go light on the soy sauce, more lemon juice than either oil or soy sauce. Marinate in a gallon Zip lock bag and turn it over a few times.

Only marinate for about 20 minutes! Too long and you start to make ceviche out of it. 

Oil the grill, and start cooking meat side down; cook for about 5 min then flip (although you might peek at it sooner). The time will depend on how thick they are. Cover while cooking, and have some water handy to dampen flare ups.

Taking it off is critical— too long and it gets chewy. I take it off when it starts to “ milk” in the thin part and is still raw in the middle of the thick part. Then put it on a platter and cover with foil— that way it will finish cooking and not be over done.

Almost all salmon you get in a restaurant will be over cooked and taste fishy. You will blow peoples minds cooking it this way, and should work great for other fish too.

No foil on the grill, and use charcoal!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Love pulled pork, ribs. Was in St Louis a few years ago with my climber ( we flew to PA to pick up Kodiak 4 wheel drive and drove back to OR; had to trend south to avoid a March blizzard). We got two sampler platters at “Salt and Smoke” downtown— amazing stuff, and we couldn’t finish it! Like to BBQ over charcoal with a Webber. I have done leg of lamb, pork butts, and prime rib. *Local wild salmon (a benefit of living in a town on the Columbia River) comes out really well— no foil involved!*


hi D - being from the PNW - salmon is still right up there close to top on my TOP Meats/Fish Favs List! smoked to grilled. but usually i do a simple poaching. melt in mouth. i have a couple of pork hocks i had planned to brine and smoke, ham hocks n cabbage... but think i will thaw one and slow cook it in oven at around 200f. or so. got it from small grocery that brings in several hogs a day and butchers the halves, sells it all... fresh! of course, BBQ down here in Texas is a traditional tradition! my fav is cooking over hot wood coals...

look fwd to more of your posts... and cooking ideas...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2021)

this hit my grill yesterday


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2021)

strip, lamb and tenders...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2021)

mighty fine fare... wine, plated and pan fried spuds with garlic, sage and some fresh parsley on top... a filling meal even with plenty of leftovers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 22, 2021)

looking on down the road... and speaking of bbq's and grilling... here is (perhaps) a good guide for knowing how (long) to cook your grilling to rare, medium and WD! ~ 





have a good day, hope you get int plenty of _goof-off_ time today. 





_'over n out!_'


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 22, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi D - being from the PNW - salmon is still right up there close to top on my TOP Meats/Fish Favs List! smoked to grilled. but usually i do a simple poaching. melt in mouth. i have a couple of pork hocks i had planned to brine and smoke, ham hocks n cabbage... but think i will thaw one and slow cook it in oven at around 200f. or so. got it from small grocery that brings in several hogs a day and butchers the halves, sells it all... fresh! of course, BBQ down here in Texas is a traditional tradition! my fav is cooking over hot wood coals...
> 
> look fwd to more of your posts... and cooking ideas...
> View attachment 896429


I’ll be back! I just went looking for a pic of salmon on the grill and found some from that restaurant! Maybe it will load...Bingo. We took the bones to gnaw completely, a plate of sides we didn’t touch, and a quart of sauce with us. That’s my climber. Found out later that the platters would “feed two”, or, I guess a hungry tree guy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

grilled up a salmon side under broiler other day... usually poach. but i do like how this turned out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> I’ll be back! I just went looking for a pic of salmon on the grill and found some from that restaurant! Maybe it will load...Bingo. We took the bones to gnaw completely, a plate of sides we didn’t touch, and a quart of sauce with us. That’s my climber. *Found out later that the platters would “feed two”, or, I guess a hungry tree guy!*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Love pulled pork, ribs. . Local wild salmon (a benefit of living in a town on the Columbia River) comes out really well— no foil involved! Get some fresh ( not defrosted) fillets; anything from the supermarket has been frozen, even if marked “fresh”. I usually buy mine from the local NAs that sell them out of coolers by the river— s to “ milk” in the thin part and is still raw in the middle of the thick part. Then put it on a platter and cover with foil— that way it will finish cooking and not be over done. A*lmost all salmon you get in a restaurant will be over cooked and taste fishy.* You will blow peoples minds cooking it this way, and should work great for other fish too.


getting really good, fresh salmon down here is tuff at times. not all from store is frozen. i can get 'next day' catch, was in Atlantic day before swimming... at one store's fish market counter. if i catch it, lol... it i catch it just right and it has been just delivered in from airport... is jetted in in containers on ice, covered in ice... refer compartments on jets... it is over the top. but i have to buy a full side of it as a minimum. 3-4# each side. even the 'fresh' from that in the counter can be iffy. i have taken it back before. once the fish department manager understands i am from PNW and i know salmon... and i remind him his dept supposed to be best in town... well, i get their attention! . lol. and they listen to me.  i can get ok salmon, not bad... and really great! but have to make an effort. be right place at right time. no fish should ever taste _fishy!_ i won't go for it!!  not over the counter or in restaurant. for the price they charge for fresh cod, it better be fresh, for example. issue is top layer may sit in container all day or afternoon... etc. why i dont buy in morning. and i always insist on something under something else... the ok salmon is usually on sale, the not bad a bit more... and really great never on sale! lol. this week: $10.27/#. but i can get a full side for $6/98/# ... up 75-cents from couple weeks ago when i was there. so issue then is... pay the premium for best, or pay for 'almost as good' at less. it has 100% guarantee. havn't bot it there, but plan to... ck it out. reportedly not frozen! will ask head butcher to confirm...

you are right about the overcooking. and how to best prepare it. even broiled it can be and should be... as tender as poached. i did this under broiler at 9/10 mins in a fully heat soaked oven. delicious. but next time will cut back to 6/7 mins... or about like it was when i cked it...










'over the top' when i scooped up some of the melted brown sugar off the parchment.

but _nothing_ compares to the PNW and the cold waters there when salmon running and cooked same day! steelhead, too  well, maybe Alaska! equally


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 2, 2021)

last nite's dinner. grilled chicken tenders... spiced up with some lime juice drizzle and garden fresh basil. tasty! followed with some homemade peach pie from our lil home-based orchard....





homemade peach pie ala mode...


----------



## Biigg50 (Jun 12, 2021)

Smoking up 4 Hams, 3hrs so far with applewood and a lite sugar spray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 27, 2021)

Pork tenderloin shish kabobs on the old webber......im stuffed.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 27, 2021)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 915305
> View attachment 915306
> View attachment 915307
> 
> Pork tenderloin shish kabobs on the old webber......im stuffed.


Fresh pineapple on the bar b q last nite, with thick cut pork loin chops and baby Yukon gold potatoes halved and grilled with EVOO, yumm!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 28, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> Fresh pineapple on the bar b q last nite, with thick cut pork loin chops and baby Yukon gold potatoes halved and grilled with EVOO, yumm!





stillhunter said:


> View attachment 915305
> View attachment 915306
> View attachment 915307
> 
> Pork tenderloin shish kabobs on the old webber......im stuffed.


we did grilled K-bob's Saturday nite, too. talked about pineapple... adds a nice touch to chicken. pork, too. tomatoes and 1015 onions from the garden. the lil peppers bot at grocery store week or so back... grilled, they were really good. will be on next K-bob grill out's menu...


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 3, 2021)

gettin ready for tomorrow .......





3 6/7 lb butts trimmed a bit and rubbed.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 3, 2021)

Last night's dinner, the pineapple was great with teriyaki marinated pork loin. Yukon gold baby potatoes, and even a few slices of yam, all done on the grill.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 4, 2021)

Put on about 430 am. One is done already!






The other 2 are 160s*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 7, 2021)

we had a bunch of pork chops boneless centers we had decided to grill up. then in came the rains... and i did not think that sounded like fun times! even with a cold  ! so had to do some on stove and oven. maybe next time...















tasty! and no complaints from anybody ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 7, 2021)

many ways to grill... so grilled up some tasty onions other day. yum! Texas 1015s from the garden....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2021)

Cheese Burgers last nite...


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 12, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Cheese Burgers last nite...
> View attachment 917896


Everything we cook lately has been on the grill, too hot inside to use the stove and we don't have ac. Was 95 in the house yesterday! I do the fries on the grill as well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> Everything we cook lately has been on the grill, too hot inside to use the stove and we don't have ac. Was 95 in the house yesterday! I do the fries on the grill as well!


hi grz - hate to hear so hot there ... especially in the house!  we got a/c... but i am never too far from worrying about it quitting!


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 12, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi grz - hate to hear so hot there ... especially in the house!  we got a/c... but i am never too far from worrying about it quitting!


We live at 3,600', the heat only gets like this a couple of times a yr. so no real need for ac, I have Arizona coolers installed on our coverd porch overlooking the American River, with a large ceiling fan to help move the air, we survive pretty well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jul 12, 2021)

Tonight will be Venison backstrap and corn on the cob in the Weber Kettle.

Going to reverse sear the strap. Will be delicious as always.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 12, 2021)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Tonight will be Venison backstrap and corn on the cob in the Weber Kettle.
> 
> Going to reverse sear the strap. Will be delicious as always.


Keep the windows open!


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 14, 2021)

Smoked an Eye of Round to make some really good roast beef for sandwiches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 14, 2021)

Smoked up a salmon fillet this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 16, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> Smoked up a salmon fillet this afternoon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 16, 2021)

maybe some K-bobs tonite... got some lil toms from garden and new bag of small peppers. they were great last time we did bobs... the 10105 onions gone now, but got some sweets from grocery other day.

well, u get the idea...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 17, 2021)

got close to the k-bobs, but ended up cooking steaks over hot oak coals... grilled to perfection!


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Jul 19, 2021)

@Biigg50 you have a slicer or done by hand?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 19, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> @Biigg50 you have a slicer or done by hand?



I have an electric slicer. I like sandwich meat nice and thin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50 (Jul 19, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 919372



Nice grill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 1, 2021)

some hickory smoked poik ribs other nite, yesterday, too... tasty! with some of my  homemade bbq sauce.... homegrown tomatoes


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 1, 2021)

burgers n fries tonite... all the way cheeseburgers with one slice tomato. Big Beef


----------



## Biigg50 (Aug 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 15, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> burgers n fries tonite... all the way cheeseburgers with one slice tomato. Big Beef


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 28, 2021)

Kona Coast marinated, bacon wrapped backstrap seared and then smoked w jack daniels smoking chips on the old webber....


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 29, 2021)

Chicken and baked beans with maple glazed pork bellies


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 29, 2021)

And for dessert peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream


----------



## chucker (Aug 29, 2021)

10 fresh trout out of the smoker, 3 brookies and 7 rainbows now an ice cold brew.


----------



## hedge hog (Aug 29, 2021)

Smoke cream cheese and jalapeño cream cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Aug 29, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Aug 29, 2021)

Smoke for 3 hours 
And crispy bacon and sautéed onions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 15, 2021)

planning on some  later today. with a cold  after some more H Nick clean up! side burner to my new scrounged SS cook grilling center doing well... more fries today and plan to use the cooking grids, too. and also fire up my broilmaster. a nice strip and some tenders, too. can't hardly wait...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 15, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> planning on some  later today. with a cold  after some more H Nick clean up! _side burner to my new scrounged SS cook grilling center doing well... more fries today and plan to use the cooking grids, too. peppers and squash_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Biigg50 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just a little TriTip to go with salad tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 1, 2021)

got in some new temp gauges for the newish SS cook/grill center. think the colored ones will be ideal for the lil offset smoker up at my _new_ smokehouse at ranch...




L is old gauge, dont make muster in the hot water test trial!

middle is the one I plan to go with

R will be ideal for the smoker. at a glance, just ck the needle in what color and adj heat...

A-z deals. 2 each for $10 and 8, respectively. 4 in total


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 1, 2021)

from the other day...

grillin' n cookin' on the _new_ SS grill center


----------



## Biigg50 (Oct 10, 2021)

Last nights dinner, also had waffles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 23, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> Last nights dinner, also had waffles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


gunna have to try that, got some venison sausage other day from SIL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 23, 2021)

dinner last nite was, _hot off the grill! _cooked over _hot oak coals_. ranch griller steak tips... and shrimp. surf n turf! mighty tasty!! ~













pole beans from the garden...


----------



## Pepster (Oct 24, 2021)

Doe tenderloin killed last Monday.
Vegetable kabobs on left marinated in Garlic/Sesame Sauce...
Tenderloin is Naked (salt & pepper only).
Best Baked Potatoe EVER!
I can certainly understand someone wanting to be ME!
You cant buy that much DELICIOUS!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 25, 2021)

Pepster said:


> Doe tenderloin killed last Monday.
> Vegetable kabobs on left marinated in Garlic/Sesame Sauce...
> _Tenderloin is Naked_ (salt & pepper only).
> *Best Baked Potatoe EVER!*
> ...


tender and naked always gets my attention! 

chow looks swell... deer k-bobs. i like the mushrooms, too. no doubt about the spud! we often bake them outside in mr Brutus, outdoor fireplace. they are the best! 

speaking of tender and naked, _we went all the way_ on the baked spuds last nite for dinner, but not hot coal baked. still over the top!


----------



## olyman (Oct 26, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> tender and naked always gets my attention!
> 
> chow looks swell... deer k-bobs. i like the mushrooms, too. no doubt about the spud! we often bake them outside in mr Brutus, outdoor fireplace. they are the best!
> 
> ...


the meals you eat,, wear a kings crown all day??? dang!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 27, 2021)

olyman said:


> the meals you eat,, wear a kings crown all day??? dang!!!!!


lol, i wish! but sometimes in the afternoon:


----------



## anlrolfe (Oct 30, 2021)

Starting a little beef roast on the grill.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 1, 2021)

was the order of the day for dinner yesterday - wagu strips....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 3, 2021)

ribs and brisket from Rudy's....













the original is a bit on the _hot_ side.... their bbq is right up there!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 14, 2021)

new gauges installed in couple of my grill cookers... SIL send down some deer sausage this morning. venison - it's what's for dinner....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 23, 2021)

grilled franks n beans...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 20, 2022)

we grilled up some chicken other nite on the grill. and also some hand cut french fries out on one of my griller's side burners. too cool out. half way thru, brought inside. all-n-all, finished up nicely...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 20, 2022)

from 'football' russets


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 20, 2022)

a summer like day yesterday, we fired up the grill....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 17, 2022)

middle of March, weather has returned. 70's here on out says the tv weatherlady....


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Mar 18, 2022)

Tonight it will be Oz lamb chops. Pic later.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 18, 2022)

Abbeville TSI said:


> Tonight it will be Oz lamb chops. Pic later.


those are lamb chops in my pix above. one of my fav meats!!


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Mar 18, 2022)

Here is supper!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 19, 2022)

Abbeville TSI said:


> Here is supper!View attachment 974534


how do u season it?

i use Montreal steak. and once grill ready i start with the chops bone side down on grates. then by time to do sides almost done. M-R for me. the loin first, the the filley. or visa versa. sometimes i don't worry about getting too close to bone. then next day, i take a knife and get every last morsel. i only toss out cleaned bones... down to the bone! 

i like lamb chops b'cause... sorta like a mild beef tenderloin with flavor. current Sam's site says $9.48/# 






lamb chops hard to beat!


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 20, 2022)

Ya'll ever put mint jelly on them lamb chops and grill them? you need to get the jelly w mint leaves in it, or chop up some fresh leaves and add it to the jelly. Medium rare and very good flavor.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 23, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> Ya'll ever put mint jelly on them lamb chops and grill them? you need to get the jelly w mint leaves in it, or chop up some fresh leaves and add it to the jelly. Medium rare and very good flavor.


no, but i do like mint with a leg of lamb ~


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 23, 2022)

Some years ago a store had lamb chops from New Zealand. They were the best tasting we've ever had. Tender and cut a little thicker than the ones we find from the U.S.


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 1, 2022)

I've got a friend that would call sheep "grass maggots", I guess because of how they'd look from the air.
Kind of nice that you don't have to force them on corn making them much more sustainable.
I'll do lamb roast with rosemary on occasion. Love those chops, and KY style mutton BBQ.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 1, 2022)

grilled up a nice batch of lamb chops last nite....


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Apr 1, 2022)

I season lamb chops with Dizzy Pig "Mediterraneanish" rub and grill them over lump charcoal to 125°F internal temp. I do like leg of lamb with mint jelly, my mother used to cook it once in a while. Her Dad and Mom were from Nottingham, England. I guess she learned from home to like lamb. Only my granddaughter likes it, no one else in the family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 1, 2022)

Abbeville TSI said:


> I season lamb chops with Dizzy Pig "Mediterraneanish" rub and grill them over lump charcoal to 125°F internal temp. I do like leg of lamb with mint jelly, my mother used to cook it once in a while. Her Dad and Mom were from Nottingham, England. I guess she learned from home to like lamb. Only my granddaughter likes it, no one else in the family.


i like Montreal steak. I used to live in England, but i think i must have got my lamb chop flavor gene from my Mom. she liked it. i have always liked it. My Dad always did leg of lamb for Easter Dinner... i guess it is sorta like cilantro. some like it, others do not. i really like it , and had my chops last nite over cilantro fresh from the garden! yum went back to Sam's this morning, well QB did... and got 2 more pack of lamb chops. some of the best i have seen. big, tender and every so tasty. definitely my fav meat! right up there with tenderloins...

film at 11


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 2, 2022)

Whole brisket went on at 4:30 this morning. Smoking with mesquite wood.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> film at 11 -


with homemade potato salad, grilled squash, chops n cilantro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2022)

so then next day went back and got couple more packs and wrapped and put into freezer...


----------



## jolj (Apr 14, 2022)

We do ribs, chicken, bratwurst sausage, roasted vegetables, some times steak & hot dogs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2022)

been looking for a simple solution to grill outdoors easily over live, hot oak coals. a 2 second set up affair. idea came to me day before. slick, simple set up... from some old scrounged grill items. very stable


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 22, 2022)

For Easter I smoked a smoked ham.
Sorry, no pics of the ham but as a concilation, here's the leftovers.
Saved the shank and now making Split-Pea soup.




1-1/2c Split peas
1/4c Lentil
1/4c Cracked corn
Tomato bouillon
Chicken bouillon
Minced Garlic
2bay leaf
Lemon pepper
Black pepper
Celery 
2 Carrott
1 onion
Ham bone or smoked knuckle


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 27, 2022)

anlrolfe said:


> For Easter I smoked a smoked ham.
> Sorry, no pics of the ham but as a concilation, here's the leftovers.
> Saved the shank and now making Split-Pea soup.
> View attachment 982942
> ...


looks tasty. never heard of tomato bouillon b4. need to ck that out! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 8, 2022)

well, i am going back to school! at least do some reading and studying.  . ran across a book that seemed interesting. so we checked it out at the local library. i always liked science and outdoor cooking, grilling, etc. and that is what the book (class) is about. The science of grilling.  the book seemed little more than any one of many text books i had to buy in school days. i had a wad of credits at A-z from a gift card, so i used some. Meathead wrote the book. Meathead Goldwyn. and that, they say is his birth name!  can u image getting a name as such at birth... and then later in life becoming a bbq/cooking guru!! ? *The Science of Great BBQ and Grilling*. they had me from the beginning....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 20, 2022)

hope do be doing some backyard grilling soon... on my Lodge hibatchi. scrounged few yrs back, was a bit rusty, etc. brought back to _'ready to cook on'_ other day..










sides now grill black, and will use foil inserts. and remove grates right after using. adds to their life. mostly for small pcs of this or that... it is one of the 'wild life scene-ducks' models.


----------



## stillhunter (May 28, 2022)

How bought a griddle?
I broke in this one tonight w some fajitas...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 29, 2022)

did some grilling yesterday over hot oak coals...


----------



## Mad Professor (May 29, 2022)

3.5 lb sirloin, marinated in braggs aminos/worcestershire 1:1, infused with sliced garlic cloves and rubbed with mix: black pepper, sage, thyme, rosemary.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2022)

backyard bbq yesterday... with some items from backyard


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 20, 2022)

F-D 

tenderloins, burgers and steelhead


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 12, 2022)

marinated backstrap and tender deer ass meat w grilled vegs......


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 14, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> marinated backstrap and tender deer ass meat w grilled vegs......
> View attachment 1002596
> View attachment 1002597
> View attachment 1002598


hey! who do we see to RSVP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a TexMex theme: For my ex, I would add *minced habanero,* which for her was still not hot enough.
> 
> *omg!* I grew some couple seasons ago... had to try them ! 1/8th x 1/8th... piece, then on tongue, squished tween teeth.... *YEOW!* wished I had not!   omg -
> 
> ...


oh wow ...can i get that recipie


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 25, 2022)

bacon wrapper poppers other nite with dinner. OK with me... hot or cold! umm  deviled eggs as a side...


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 25, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> bacon wrapper poppers other nite with dinner. OK with me... hot or cold! umm  deviled eggs as a side...
> 
> View attachment 1005447
> View attachment 1005449
> ...


Breakfast, lunch or dinner, nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 25, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> Breakfast, lunch or dinner, nice!


i was reminded of my High School 5-5 Chevie the other day. $425.00 V8, of course... red and white HT!! 

V8 of course!!!





dinner poppers! had a jalapeno to use or loose... so i thawed some bacon, etc. used the guts for a sweet red in same state. the latter did have some bite! lol


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 25, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i was reminded of my High School 5-5 Chevie the other day. $425.00 V8, of course... red and white HT!!
> 
> V8 of course!!!
> View attachment 1005470
> ...


I like jalapeno poppers but they don't like me, so I split them and soak them in milk for some hours and then I can enjoy them. I also use them when I grill bacon wrapped doves w slices of peppers and onion. I can't wait for the season but it will here soon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2022)

did poached salmon outisde on grill last nite. 6 mins. about 400f inside. just with some Prudhomme spice and lemon juice, 4 T's maybe... baked spud and salad side. i c for afters... 














.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 5, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did some grilling yesterday over hot oak coals...
> 
> View attachment 991783


Man I miss this. I’d get a nice fire going and let it burn down a bit so I had a nice bed of coals. Few shovel loads into the Webber and start cooking. Haven’t done it in a while. Nothing like a nice cut of beef cooked over hardwood coals. Little salt and homemade chimichurri. And a few beers of course.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Man I miss this. I’d get a nice fire going and let it burn down a bit so I had a nice bed of coals. Few shovel loads into the Webber and start cooking. Haven’t done it in a while. Nothing like a nice cut of beef cooked over hardwood coals. Little salt and homemade chimichurri. And a few beers of course.


especially on a cool PNW evening...  might as well be spring! ~

this popped up on tv-xfinity music station other afternoon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> I like jalapeno poppers but they don't like me, so I split them and soak them in milk for some hours and then I can enjoy them. I also use them when I grill bacon wrapped doves w slices of peppers and onion. I can't wait for the season but it will here soon.


at the store yesterday. picked up 4 more. will make 8. philly, bacon and grill! warmed down a bit, hot off the grill cheese still soft:


----------



## MattRBritton (Aug 19, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> 3.5 lb sirloin, marinated in braggs aminos/worcestershire 1:1, infused with sliced garlic cloves and rubbed with mix: black pepper, sage, thyme, rosemary.View attachment 991826


Damn...3.5lb...2.2lb to the kg, so 1.5kg+.

That’s good eating for a family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 25, 2022)

picked up 4# ground chuck. $2.97/#. made into 4 1 # pkgs... all headed to freezer. then one by one... burgers, etc to and from the grill! ~ 


and just finished dinner. left over grilled chicken and chops. double cheese, thanks! served cheese burger style, with chips on the side.... was not light in the cheese dept!


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Sep 10, 2022)

Couple of rib-eyes over white oak, going to pair with a ****-ton of beer and baked potatoes. Got ‘em on sale for $7.99 a pound!


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 10, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> going to pair with a ****-ton of beer


Approved...that’s the correct quantity of beer. Assuming it’s metric ****-ton?


Stonesforbrains said:


> baked potatoes


Each to their own....somehow I never got the appeal. I love potato bake, potato salad, mashed potato, just never got the baked “jacket potato” thing.


Stonesforbrains said:


> Got ‘em on sale for $7.99 a pound!


Damn, maths? 2.2 pounds to the kilo. 8 * 2.2 = (8 * 2) + 2(8 * 0.1) = 16 + 1.6 = 17.60 a kilo. That is pretty good, I think I’d normally pay 22-24 per kilo?

Great cut of meat, perfect. Can take the high heat, good fat, and the bone adds flavour (IMO).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 15, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> Each to their own....somehow I never got the appeal. I love potato bake, potato salad, mashed potato, just never got the baked “jacket potato” thing.


best baked spud there is, are the ones done in foil and in the fire's hot ashes. takes about 3 hrs + for the ones we do... perfect fall potato. well, imo

campfire baked potatoes
.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 15, 2022)

my (Broilmaster) main 'go to' grill is currently out-of-service. bit past sche'd maint, but still cooked like brand new NIB!  
_come on over! HH  and I'll grill u up a burger! _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 15, 2022)

goal: 





new: $1600-2200

overhaul kit, internals, grids, too: $450/wtx

DIY - make some parts. mode up some others. some elbow grease added for good measure: cost -0-!


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Sep 16, 2022)

White oak coals and mushroom skewers and some of those on sale rib-eyes from the deep freeze. Good Friday night cookout with ****-ton of beers. World ain’t ended yet so we’s a eating decent on this Friday night!  Y’all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 16, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 1017633
> View attachment 1017634
> View attachment 1017635
> 
> White oak coals and mushroom skewers and some of those on sale rib-eyes from the deep freeze. Good Friday night cookout with ****-ton of beers. World ain’t ended yet so we’s a eating decent on this Friday night!  Y’all have a great weekend!!!


Here is someone who knows how to live. How did those mushrooms go...cause they look freakin awesome.

How do you go with the steak, you like it still cold inside, or mostly charcoal, or somewhere in between?

And as always, your beer potions are correct and accurate.

Exemplary inspection...you’ll get a commendation for this!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 18, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> Here is someone who knows how to live. How did those mushrooms go...cause they look freakin awesome.
> How do you go with the steak, you like it still cold inside, or mostly charcoal, or somewhere in between?
> And as always, your beer potions are correct and accurate.
> *Exemplary inspection...you’ll get a commendation for this!*


and here it is! :


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 18, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> White oak coals and mushroom skewers and some of those on sale rib-eyes from the deep freeze. Good Friday night cookout with ****-ton of beers. World ain’t ended yet so we’s a eating decent on this Friday night!  Y’all have a great weekend!!!


i like the skewer for the shrooms. did u cook on open first, then turn over, or bottom first then turn over? going to have to try that now that my Broilmaster is back up and in service. 

burgers tonite....


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 18, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like the skewer for the shrooms. did u cook on open first, then turn over, or bottom first then turn over? going to have to try that now that my Broilmaster is back up and in service.
> 
> burgers tonite....
> View attachment 1017890
> ...


Thank god you added more than the first photo...in the first one, the onion looked like...gulp...pineapple. And pineapple has no place on a burger unless you a literally eating it while “hanging 10” off a beach in Hawaii. Wearing a grass skirt.

And even then I think it’s in rather poor taste, lol.

Burger looks great. I go for heavier bread, and I tend to melt the crap outta my cheese, but otherwise yours look much like mine. Simple, delicious, who wouldn’t like that?

Oh, and if you like em, some bread and butter dill pickles/cucumbers are great.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 18, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> Thank god you added more than the first photo...in the first one, the onion looked like...gulp...pineapple. And pineapple has no place on a burger unless you a literally eating it while “hanging 10” off a beach in Hawaii. Wearing a grass skirt.
> 
> And even then I think it’s in rather poor taste, lol.
> 
> ...


ha ~
white pineapple? i have lived in Hawaii... and never seen white pineapples. my burgers almost always USA traditional... cheese, meat, lettuce, sweet onion, and tomato - only, with MKM. but i bet a ring of pineapple grilled would make a neat Aloaha trim to a Hawaiian burger. they go well on shisk-ka-bobs for a Hawiian flavor.

thanks! the cheese is All American. their ad says 'engineered for the perfect cheesburger!' we think the got it right. i don't put cheese on the meat out on grill, melts and slides off. so, i just lay it on hot meat right off grill once back in kitchen. i had just put it on. in the sliced off pix u can see it has begun to melt...

>_Oh, and if you like em, some bread and butter dill pickles/cucumbers are great._

yup! vlasic dills for my dills and Mt Olive for my bread and butters. delish lil ovals, in fact... eating some right now! 'crunch... crunch.... crunch!' so good, well, imo...even the juice gets it as a drink. maybe over ice one day. lol.

and i thot about some dills on the plate with chips for the pix, but was too hungry...




_bon appetit! _


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Sep 18, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like the skewer for the shrooms. did u cook on open first, then turn over, or bottom first then turn over? going to have to try that now that my Broilmaster is back up and in service.
> 
> burgers tonite....
> View attachment 1017890
> ...


Brush the mushrooms with olive oil and douse them with salt and pepper, I put them open side down first. When I flip them I take what ever oil is left on the pan/plate and pour it in the open side. Burgers sounded good to me for dinner tonight but I got out voted by my wife and son so we’re having teriyaki pork tenderloin, grilled of course!


----------



## jolj (Sep 18, 2022)

Just got pork loins for $1.78 a pound & whole brisket for $2.00 a pound.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 20, 2022)

jolj said:


> Just got pork loins for $1.78 a pound & whole brisket for $2.00 a pound.


both good prices! brisket packers here run around $3.39/# or more...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 20, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> Brush the mushrooms with olive oil and douse them with salt and pepper, I put them open side down first. When I flip them I take what ever oil is left on the pan/plate and pour it in the open side. Burgers sounded good to me for dinner tonight but I got out voted by my wife and son so we’re having teriyaki pork tenderloin, grilled of course!


thanks, chef!


----------



## olyman (Sep 20, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks, chef!


good job on the grill rejuvenate!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 26, 2022)

olyman said:


> good job on the grill rejuvenate!!!!!


thanks om! 

bone in chops, thick cut. we used it Sat nite...  
.


----------



## olyman (Sep 27, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks om!
> 
> bone in chops, thick cut. we used it Sat nite...
> .View attachment 1020061
> ...


tell me where to come to, and what time,,and ill help consume.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 28, 2022)

olyman said:


> tell me where to come to, and what time,*,and ill help consume.....*


good deal  we are always on the look out for experienced, good consumption engineers!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 2, 2022)

.










other evening for dinner.  ranch fries were exceptional!


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Oct 7, 2022)

Wife’s family want brisket. Now I’m ok at brisket, but they think I’m the smoker genius at it. My best is ribs, steaks and Cornish hens. Now I’m not going to say no, to rocking brisket for 14 to 16 hours, cause that’s the only time “NOBODY” gets mad at me for drinking for 16 to 20 hours at a time. You know, got to have the prep/seasoning time, the split wood time, feed the fire box relentlessly time and the meat rest time and all. I don’t get to drink like when I was young anymore unless I’m smoking brisket  sad really. Probably a good thing I don’t cook these often🫠


----------



## MattRBritton (Oct 8, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> the only time “NOBODY” gets mad at me for drinking for 16 to 20 hours at a time.


You have my attention...feel like I need a smoker. 

What is a Cornish hen? Is it a chicken, or a different animal. I want to eat as many animals as I can...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 9, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> You have my attention...feel like I need a smoker.
> 
> What is a Cornish hen? Is it a chicken, or a different animal. I want to eat as many animals as I can...


hens from Cornwall, UK.... 

dark cornish hen


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 9, 2022)

lol, j/k!

a 'little more meat' on the subject...

_*Is a Cornish game hen just a chicken?*

For starters, *Cornish hens are chicken*, but the comparison isn't quite as straightforward as it sounds. Specifically, Cornish chickens are a breed from England. The female chickens, called 'hens,' aren't known as skilled egg-producers, so they are generally bred for their meat.




_


----------



## jolj (Oct 9, 2022)

They are on sale at Kroger here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 14, 2022)

did a roasted spud other day. just like under a big pile of fall leaves rake up... burned. under hot oak coals. turned out swell!
.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 24, 2022)

plate full of grilled poppers for a Saturday nite appetizer....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 24, 2022)

preps


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 4, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> _Brush the mushrooms with olive oil and douse them with salt and pepper,_ I put them open side down first. When I flip them I take what ever oil is left on the pan/plate and pour it in the open side. Burgers sounded good to me for dinner tonight but I got out voted by my wife and son so we’re having teriyaki pork tenderloin, grilled of course!


i got some the other day. Sam's. buttons. bit flat in taste. oh well, so was their spinich, too. wtf and grilled them before i got chops and ck tenders grilled. up the flavor. grilled squashes, too.  din't get them oiled before on to grill. will next time. still some left... grill them, good tip! 

i added small bit butter to each cup side up once back into kitchen... dash garlic salt/P


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 1, 2022)

somebody suggested try some cheese on grilled squash. so we did! good tip! makes the squash creamy in texture...


----------

